# Konoha Theatre Mafia I: Dexter GAME THREAD



## Amrun (Jan 17, 2011)

Tick, tock, tick, tock... This is the sound of your life running out.​ 
​ 

_In the world of Dexter, not everything is as it seems. Even those that appear to be grieving husbands, fathers, and stand-up citizens can be killers behind closed doors. No one is safe and no one is free from suspicion. Overlapping loyalties and criss-crossing deceptions are __rampant._​ 

*Welcome to the first Konoha Theatre mafia game!* ​ 


The game is based on the Showtime series _Dexter_, specifically season 5. I have tailored the roles to fit with canon, but you shouldn't have a hard time with the gameplay if you are unfamiliar with the show. If you'd like to learn more about your character or the show in general, try looking at 


If you are new to mafia games, learn about basic gameplay here.




Basic Game Rules:

*Daily Activity: *Inactivity will NOT be tolerated. I specifically created a lot of roles so that very few people will be roleless in order to hike up interest and activity. If you are inactive for two consecutive day phases, you WILL be modkilled. To be active, you must vote or make at least two posts during the phase. Silencing does not count towards inactivity.

*Spamming: *Keep it at a minimum. Anyone excessively spamming will get a warning, and if it persists, will be modkilled at my discretion.

*Phase Length*: Phases will last as close to 24 hours as humanly possible. There will be a twilight phase between every day and night phase, before the lynching, which allows for any last minute day or pre-lynch actions. You may post, but not vote, during this phase.
There will be NO ROLE REVEALS in this game, unless specified by your role description. Violators will be modkilled. This means no statements such as "I am ___." In addition, cops may not explicitly reveal their results. You'll have to be more clever in this game. Sorry.


No talking when you're dead.

*DAY PHASE:* 

During this phase, cast your votes and discuss your suspicions. Do not post if your PMs notified you that you were silenced.

Please vote in the following format (brackets, bold):

*[VOTE NAME]*



The person with the *majority votes* at the end of the day phase gets lynched. If there is a tie, the lynch is randomized.
*No lynch* votes are allowed.
Each phase will last approximately *24 hours*. There will be a countdown clock telling you when the phase is over. As a general rule, night phases will be shorter. 
The gender of the role described in the updates does not reflect the actual gender of the player.

*NIGHT PHASE:*

The killers send the name of their target to the game host via PM. Special roles also get to work. In the event that someone in a special role is killed while doing their action, that action will still be fulfilled. 

*If you don't send your night action in time, the game moves on without you.* If you wish to abstain from using your night action, you must PM me and let me know.

Please remember to subscribe to this thread. I will send out PMs when the thread opens at the start of each day phase.



*WINNERS:*

Winners will be rewarded with reps and custom user titles at the least. Everyone who is an active player will get at least one rep for me; anyone who achieves their win conditions but dies will get two reps; outright winners will get three reps . This is a minimum, as I will rep for outsanding gameplay throughout. 

Multiple winners or groups of winners are possible in this game. 




*PLAYER LIST (Alphabetical Order)*

1. Aiyanah - Jonah Mitchell - *WINNER!*
2. Avalon - Jordan Chase - FLED THE COUNTRY
3. Banhammer - Sgt. Lopez - *WINNER!*
4. BGtymin - Jim McCourt - DEAD
5. Blaze - Alex Tilden - DEAD
6. Butcher - Fauzi - *WINNER!*
7. Castiel - Emily Birch - DEAD
8. ChaosReaper - Stuart Frank
9. Chibason - Lumen Pierce - *WINNER!*
10. Closet Pervert - Astor Bennett - DEAD
11. Cubey - Generic Townie - *WINNER!*
12. dark0 - Yasmin Aragon - DEAD
13. EnterTheTao - Francis - *WINNER!*
14. Epic - Rankin - DEAD
15. Federer - Cody Bennett - *WINNER!*
16. Fireworks - Generic Townie - DEAD (modkill)
17. Grahf - Sonya - *WINNER!*
18. Gumby2ms - Generic Townie - *WINNER!*
19. Hidden Nin - Officer Cira Manzon - DEAD
20. Hikawa - Barry Kurt - DEAD
21. Hiruzen Sarutobi - Generic Townie - DEAD
22. Homestuck - Harry Morgan - *WINNER!*
23. icyBlade - Andre Mendoza - DEAD
24. James - Robert Brunner - DEAD
25. Jiraiya the Gallant - Boyd Fowler - DEAD
26. Kakashi Hatake - Dan Mondale - DEAD
27. Koi - Elena Mendoza - DEAD
28. LegendaryBeauty - BANNED, REPLACED
29. Lyra - Harrison Morgan - *WINNER!*
30. Mangekyou SharingAL - Cpt. Tom Matthews - DEAD
31. Mastic - Agent Walker - *WINNER!*
32. ★No Ceilings ★ - MODKILLED, REPLACED
33. NudeShroom - Michael Angelo - DEAD
34. Phoenix Zoro - MODKILLED, REPLACED
35. R o f l c o p t e r - Marco Fuentes *- *DEAD
36. Sajin - Agent Ross - *WINNER!*
37. Sito - Generic Townie - DEAD
38. Sphyer - Vince Masuka - *WINNER!*
39. Stringer Bell - Debra Morgan - DEAD
40. Synn - Olivia - *WINNER!*
41. The Gr8 Destroyer - Carlos Fuentes - DEAD
42. Toreno - Generic Townie - DEAD
43. VastoLorDae - Sgt. Angel Batista - *WINNER!*
44. Wez - Joseph "Joey" Quinn - DEAD
45. WhatADrag - Owen - *WINNER!*
46. Zabuza - Dexter Morgan - *WINNER!*
47. St. Lucifer - Cole Harmon - DEAD
48. Fear - Lt. Maria LaGuerta - *WINNER!*
49. Mider T - Stan Liddy - DEAD



This list will be updated with deaths.


*Hiruzen Sarutobi* is now my sub-mod.


---​ 
Hikawa dead

Blaze and Koi dead
 Hiruzen Sarutobi dead
 Roflcopter dead
 Jiraiya the Gallant dead
 Epic and The Gr8 Destroyer dead
 Hidden Nin and Wez dead
Mangekyou SharingAL dead
Stringer Bell dead
Kakashi Hatake dead
Sito dead
Mider T, Closet Pervert, and Toreno dead
James dead
dark0 and BGtymin dead
Castiel dead
Avalon fled the country
NudeShroom dead
St. Lucifer dead


----------



## Amrun (Jan 17, 2011)

*ROLE LIST*​
*Spoiler*: _Town_ 





*FACTION: Miami Metro Police Department (town)*​ 
*Vince Masuka:* _[Forensic Investigator]_Masuka -- or the Lead Forensic Investigator: LFI, baby -- has the ability to analyze a dead person's body. He is given a list of players who targeted that person for any action since the beginning of the game. The list includes the players but not the specific actions they performed or whether or not those actions were successful.​ 
*Sgt. Angel Batista:* _[Doctor. Semi-Bulletproof.]_ Angel can protect one person per night. He cannot protect the same person two nights in a row. He cannot protect himself. Angel cannot be killed by Sgt. Lopez or Lt. LaGuerta.​ 
*Joey Quinn:* _[Cop.]_ Quinn can investigate one person every other night, due to his suspension, but he only gets a "guilty" result if his target is in the Vigilante Coalition or one of the Fuentes Brothers. Quinn cannot investigate the same player consecutively. However, if he investigates either Dexter Morgan or Jonah Mitchell, it will count as an attack on Dexter unless Dexter is being protected by a doctor. This ability can be used a total of twice (once for each investigated player) but Quinn will only be aware of the attacks if it actually kills Dexter. *DEAD*


*Debra Morgan:* _[Cop. Semi-Bulletproof]_ Deb can investigate one person per night but only gets a "guilty" result if her target is in the Barrel Girls Gang or one of the Fuentes Brothers. Deb cannot be killed by any attack originating from Dexter or Lumen, and if she investigates Dexter, he gets one extra life. *DEAD*​


*Captain Tom Matthews:* _[Politician.]_ Captain Matthews' power and influence allows him to change the vote of one player per day phase. He must send the name of the targeted player and the desired vote change to the moderator before the designated end of the day phase. Alternatively, Matthews can cast a vote for someone who posted in the day phase but did not vote. Matthews cannot target a player who did not post in the current phase. *DEAD*


*Lt. Maria LaGuerta:* [_Jack of all Trades.]_ LaGuerta has the choice to target one player during the night phase for silencing, killing, investigating, protecting, or roleblocking. Each ability may be used only once. If she investigates, she gets a "guilty" result for the Barrel Girls Gang, the Fuentes Brothers, and Stan Liddy.​

*Jim McCourt:* _[Governor.]_ The Internal Affairs official has a lot of power in people's careers; he can save or tank them with a flourish of his pen. Jim has the ability to prevent a lynch from occurring. Once a lynch has occurred, he is given a brief opportunity to secretly tell the moderator to stop the lynch. If he chooses to use his power, then the lynch does not happen and night begins as usual. The Governor may not stop his own lynch and he cannot stop the same person from being lynched twice. The Governor cannot prevent a lynch two days in a row. *DEAD*

*Officer Cira Manzon: *_[Tracker.] _Cira is still a rookie cop, so she can investigate one person per night, but all she will learn is whether or not her target utilized an active ability.  *DEAD*

*Francis:* [_Roleblocker. Secretary (one-shot).]_ Francis can shuffle papers so that orders don't go through. She roleblocks one player per night. If Francis is killed for any reason during the night, her "replacement" can't start work until the next morning so no cop investigations are processed. This includes Harry since Francis is friendly with Dexter, who technically works for Miami Metro; it also includes Officer Cira Manzon's tracking ability.​ 
*Agent Walker:* _[Enabler. One-shot cop.]_ Agent Walker may investigate one character. If that character is Dexter Morgan, Agent Walker will receive a "guilty" result and one of Dexter's lives are taken away. If this attack kills Dexter, Agent Walker wins the game. Agent Walker protects Jonah Mitchell. If Agent Walker dies, Jonah loses his Bulletproof ability.​ 
*Sgt. Lopez:* _[Weak Vigilante.]_ Sgt. Lopez is somewhat of a loose canon within the department. When he can get away with it, he chases his enemies down a dark alley and sometimes they end up dead. He has to be careful not to get caught, though, so he can only kill once every three phases, including day phases. He can attack during the day and he CAN attack in consecutive phases as long as the one-per-three rule is followed.​ 
*Michael Angelo:* _[Informant (one-shot).]_ Michael Angelo is a friend and informant of Vince Masuka's. She can allow Masuka to perform one extra autopsy at any point in the game (or one autopsy if he was roleblocked). After she performs her action, she can be converted to the Barrel Girls Gang. If she is killed before she performs her action, the action will take place the night phase immediately following her death. Informant actions should be submitted during the day phase before the action is intended to take place. *DEAD*

*Fauzi:* _[Informant (one-shot). Paranoid Silencer.]_ Fauzi is a neighbor and informant of Officer Cira Manzon. During any one night phase in the game, Fauzi can allow Cira to track an additional target, or one target if she was roleblocked. After he performs his action, he can be converted by the Barrel Girls Gang. However, his current faction does not affect his automatic death action. When Fauzi dies, he scares the other informants into being silent for the next day phase.​ 
*Elena Mendoza:* _[Weak Silencer.]_ Elena, Andre's mother, knows the Fuentes Brothers are after her son, so she tries to hush everyone up to stop them talking about him, but isn't very effective against the neighborhood gossip hounds. Elena can target one person a night for silencing, but it only has a 50% success rate. After both Fuentes Brothers and/or Andre dies, she loses her silencing ability altogether and can be converted by the Barrel Girls Gang. *DEAD*

*Andre Mendoza:* _[Informant (one-shot). Semi-Bulletproof.] _Andre cannot be killed by the Fuentes Brothers under any circumstances, but he can be killed by anyone else. He is an informant of Debra Morgan and during any one night phase, Andre can allow Deb an additional investigation or one investigation if she is roleblocked. After Andre performs his action, he can be converted by the Barrel Girls Gang but retains his Semi-Bulletproof ability. If Andre dies before he performs his action, the action will take place the night phase immediately following his death. Informant actions should be submitted during the day phase before the action is intended to take place. *DEAD*

*Owen:* _[Vengeful Lover.]_ Until Lumen is killed, Owen acts a normal townie. If Lumen is murdered, Owen automatically attacks her murderer. His attack will hit even through doctor protection or roleblock, but if Lumen's killer has more than one life, he or she will only lose one life. To accomplish this, Owen loses his own life. If Lumen is lynched or killed by Liddy, Owen survives and continues gameplay. Even if Owen lives, he cannot be converted by the Barrel Girls Gang.​ 

*Agent Ross: *_[Commuter.]_ Every other night, Agent Ross can go “home” during the night phase. During that night, all night actions performed on Agent Ross will fail. This is not an automatic ability. Agent Ross must submit to the mod which nights she wants to travel. This ability can be role blocked and cannot be used consecutively.​ 
*Rankin: *_[Bomb.] _Rankin kills anyone who kills him or the person who cast the last vote for him if he is lynched. Rankin can be converted to the Barrel Girls Gang. *DEAD*

*Astor Bennett: *_[Mason. Semi-Bulletproof.] _Astor cannot be killed by any attack originating from Dexter or Lumen. She will be told Olivia’s identity but cannot reveal it. Astor can confer with Olivia during the night phases. *DEAD*

*Cody Bennett: *_[Semi-Bulletproof.] _Cody cannot be killed by any attack originating from Dexter or Lumen.​ 
*Harrison Morgan: *_[Semi-Bulletproof. Innocent Child.] _Harrison cannot be killed by any attack originating from Dexter, Lumen, Lt. LaGuerta, or Sgt. Lopez. At any point in the game, Harrison can role reveal or ask the mod to role reveal for him. If Harrison role reveals, the mod will confirm Harrison’s role.​ 
*Olivia: *_[Mason. Semi-Bulletproof.]_ Olivia cannot be killed by Dexter or Lumen. In addition, she cannot be killed by Barry even if she was the first to vote for him and he was lynched. She will be told Astor’s identity but cannot reveal it. Olivia can confer with Astor during the night phases.​ 


*Barry Kurt: *_[Psychopath.] _If Barry is lynched, the first person who voted for him will die with him. Barry can be converted to the Barrel Girls Gang. *DEAD*​



Town may not confer with one another under any circumstances with the exception of Astor and Olivia. Town wins when all of the Barrel Girls Gang and the Fuentes Brothers are dead.




CONTINUED IN NEXT POST


----------



## Amrun (Jan 17, 2011)

*ROLE LIST CONT.*​ 

*Spoiler*: _Mafia_ 




*FACTION: Barrel Girls Gang*​ 
*Jordan Chase*_: [Godfather.]_ Jordan can be attacked twice without dying unless he is attacked by Liddy. He will show up innocent when investigated. If Jordan has not been killed, he will be offered a chance to flee the country at random. If he chooses to do so, he is removed from the game and his fellow mafia players get no replacement Godfather and can no longer confer amongst themselves. They must use their powers independently to try and gain majority over Miami Metro. In this case, if they succeed, they still win as a team but Jordan Chase loses. If the mafia loses after Jordan flees the country, Jordan wins.  *JORDAN HAS FLED THE COUNTRY AND IS NO LONGER IN PLAY.*


*Boyd Fowler:*_ [Janitor.]_ Boyd takes care of the bodies of the victims. While Boyd is alive, roles will be hidden for everyone the mafia kills and everyone in the mafia that is killed at night. If Boyd dies, all previously hidden roles will remain hidden. *DEAD*

*Alex Tilden:* _[Schizophrenic Ninja.]_ The Godfather chooses one target nightly for Alex that he is supposed to kill. Alex tries his best to follow the Godfather’s orders, but his cowardly squeamishness leads to more failures than successes. Sometimes he only beats up his targets and sometimes he chickens out altogether. Alex has an equal chance of killing, silencing, and doing nothing. However, despite the unpredictable result of his actions, Alex is quiet and impossible to track. Alex’s actions will not show up in any tracker, watcher, or autopsy investigations. Cops can still detect Alex.  *DEAD*

*Emily Birch:*_ [Mafia Silencer. Sacrificer.]_ Emily silences one player per night, but she shows up innocent if investigated. If Jordan is going to be lynched, she can sacrifice herself to save him, but this isn't mandatory. All investigations of Emily return an innocent result. *DEAD*

*Cole Harmon:* _[Hitman.]_ Each night, Cole attacks a person of the Godfather's choice. Cole can kill through doctor protection but he can be roleblocked. If Jordan dies, Cole becomes the new Godfather, but the only power he gains is innocence when investigated. *DEAD

* *Dan Mondale:* _[Mafia Roleblocker / Prostitute.]_ Each night, Dan seduces one person of the Godfather's choice in order to roleblock him or her. *DEAD*


*Stuart Frank:*_ [Mafia Doctor.]_ Stuart's impeccable lawyering can get the Mafia out of tight spots. Stuart can protect one player each night according to the Godfather's choice. Stuart _can_ protect himself, but only if the Godfather wishes it.​

*Robert Brunner:* _[Lurer.]_ Robert is Boyd's friend and he's the guy that knows the guy. Every night, he can choose one player to try to lure into the mafia. If that player is a convertible townie and not protected by the doctor, that player has a 75% chance of becoming a generic mafioso. *DEAD*

The mafia can confer with one another during the night. They win if they have the majority of votes for lynching over all other factions combined.​


 


CONTINUED IN NEXT POST


----------



## Amrun (Jan 17, 2011)

*ROLE LIST CONT.*​ 

*Spoiler*: _Independents_ 





*FACTION: Vigilante Coalition*​ 
*Dexter Morgan:* _[Vigilante.]_ Dexter can make one kill during the night and he cannot by roleblocked. Dexter is also very practiced at "not getting caught," so he is hard to kill. He can survive three attacks before he dies unless he is lynched. Liddy is the only character whose attack automatically kills Dexter.​ 
*Lumen Pierce:* _[Elite Roleblocker, Vigilante in training.]_ Every night, Lumen chooses one player to roleblock. The roleblock prevents the target from using his or her active abilities until Lumen dies. In the event of Dexter's death, Lumen takes over Dexter's Vigilante abilities with some variations. As Vigilante, Lumen can attack during the day OR the night, but can be roleblocked during the night and cannot attack in two consecutive phases. If she becomes the Vigilante, she loses her own roleblocking abilities, but everyone she has previously roleblocked remains so until her death. However, the phase after the last mafia dies, Lumen loses all abilities and all roleblocked characters will be able to act again.​ 
*Harry Morgan:* _[Vigilante Cop.] _Harry receives "guilty" result for both Liddy and the Barrel Girls Gang. Harry dies automatically if Dexter dies, as he is a figment of Dexter's subconscious. However, if Harry dies, it does not kill Dexter.​ 
*Sonya:* _[Follower. Sacrificer.]_ Sonya does not know the identity of Dexter, Lumen, or Harry and they don't know her identity, but at the end of the day phase, Sonya's vote will be counted as the same as Dexter's. If Dexter dies but Lumen is still alive, Sonya's vote will follow Lumen's. If the Vigilante Coalition dies before Sonya, she becomes a townie and can be converted to the Barrel Girls Gang. At all times, she shows up as innocent to cops, including Quinn. As long as Sonya is alive, Harrison cannot be killed by anyone. If Harrison is lynched, Sonya will die instead.​ 

The Vigilante Coalition can confer with one another during night phases with the exception of Sonya. The Vigilante Coalition wins when all of the Barrel Girls Gang, Quinn, and Liddy are dead.​ 


*FACTION: Fuentes Brothers*​ 


*Carlos Fuentes:* _[Coward. Killer in training. Vengeful Sibling.]_ Carlos can choose one player to hide behind each night. All actions performed on Carlos will be performed on his target instead. If Marco dies, Carlos loses his coward abilities and becomes the serial killer. His new goal is to kill everyone who killed Marco. In other words, Carlos' new role is to kill Marco's murderer and everyone else from that faction in order to win. If Liddy kills Marco, Carlos remains a coward and must stay alive until the end of the game to win.*DEAD*​


*Marco Fuentes:* _[Serial Killer. Vengeful Sibling.]_ Marco can attack one player per night phase. If Carlos dies, Marco's new goal is to kill everyone who killed Carlos. In other words, Marco must kill Carlos' murder and the rest of that faction in order to win. If Liddy kills Carlos, Marco must stay alive until the end of the game to win.  *DEAD*

The Fuentes Brothers are aware of each others' identities and allowed to confer at night. They do not know Yasmin's identity. If both brothers are alive at the end of the game, they both win.​ 



*Individually Aligned Characters*​ 
*Stan Liddy:* _[Watcher, Kamikaze (one-shot).]_ Each night, Liddy chooses one player to target. At the end of the night phase, Liddy receives a list of which players performed an action of any kind on the target. Liddy does not learn what the actions are or if the target performed any actions his or herself. Liddy cannot target the same person on consecutive nights. If Liddy thinks he has found out Dexter's identity, he can use a one-shot killing attack on the suspected player during a day OR a night phase. If it is Dexter, Liddy wins the game, but is converted to Miami Metro (town), where he retains his role of Watcher and the game continues. If Liddy's kill target is not Dexter, both the target and Liddy die. Liddy knows Quinn’s identity but is not allowed to reveal it. *DEAD*

*Yasmin Aragon:* _[Lyncher. Informant (one-shot).]_ Yasmin knows the identity of the Fuentes brothers but is not allowed to reveal them. Her goal is to get them lynched. If BOTH of them are lynched, she wins the game, but gameplay continues. Yasmin is also Angel's informant. During any one night phase while at least one of the Fuentes Brothers are alive, she can grant Angel an additional protection target or one protection target if he is roleblocked. Yasmin becomes a townie and can be converted by the Barrel Girls Gang after the Fuentes brothers are dead or after one of them dies by any method other than lynch. If she is converted, she loses her informant ability. If she dies before being converted or performing her informant ability, it is performed automatically during the night phase immediately following her death, but only if she dies while one of the Fuentes Brothers are still alive. *DEAD*


*Jonah Mitchell:*_ [Bulletproof. Survivor.]_ Jonah is under heavy protection from the government. No night actions that would kill Jonah will be successful, including redirects from Carlos Fuentes if he is acting as the coward. If Liddy attacks Jonah, only Liddy will die. If Jonah remains alive until the end of the game, he wins. If Agent Walker dies, Jonah loses his Bulletproof ability but his goal is still to survive.






All roleless players will be *Generic Townies*, but all generic townies can be converted by the Barrel Girls Gang at any time.​


----------



## Amrun (Jan 17, 2011)

*THE GAME BEGINS*​
It has been a long competition between two men: Trinity, the crass, animalistic murderer, and Dexter, the refined killer practiced in the art of ending unworthy lives quietly.  Dexter is playing a dangerous game with Trinity, who does not know his identity.  It culminates in this moment:

​


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIKAWA]*.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 17, 2011)

One more moderator note:

Be careful of spite lynches, as there are several bomb-type characters in this game.

Oh, and no lynch votes ARE allowed.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jan 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIKAWA]*

Either Hikawa or Hiruzen Sarutobi will get lynched. With nothing to go on, I might as well vote for one of them.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 17, 2011)

Finally it begins.

*[Vote Lynch Hikawa]

*I missed doing this.:33


----------



## Sajin (Jan 17, 2011)

Some competition would be good.

*[Vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*

Just stirring shit up. 

Nobody really loses in this situation.

Well, except them.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hikawa]*

Easiest choice I've ever made.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 17, 2011)

*DAY PHASE UPDATE*​
Sgt. Lopez followed his target in his squad car.  He didn't have any proof, but the culprit sure smelled guilty to him.

He pulled the culprit over on a deserted back road.

"Will you please step out of the car, sir?"

"H-here's my license, sir," the man stuttered, shoving a license sticky with sweat at Sgt. Lopez through the window.

Sgt. Lopez read the license, though if he were being truthful, he didn't really care what it said.

"Barry Kurt, please step out of the vehicle."

Barry complied, though his shaky hands belied his nerves.  "Please, officer, what have I done?  I was only going 55, but maybe my speedometer was broken.  I --"

Barry's speech was cut off when a bullet buried itself between his eyes.


*Barry Kurt - Hikawa* was killed.


----------



## Aries (Jan 17, 2011)

[Vote lynch Hikawa]

Edit nevermind hikawa was killed so ...vote lynch [Hiruzen sarotobi]


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 17, 2011)

Amrun, I just want to confirm a count:

MMPD: 23
Barrel Girls: 8
Vigalante Faction: 4
Indy: 3
Townies: 6
*46 Players*

EDIT: Sgt Lopez strikes so early in the game?!  Looks like Hikawa won't be lynched first.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 17, 2011)

*[vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

i flipped a coin :33


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jan 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 17, 2011)

Hikawa just got killed before making a post


----------



## Amrun (Jan 17, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Amrun, I just want to confirm a count:
> 
> MMPD: 23
> Barrel Girls: 8
> ...



Yes, but the townies count in the MMPD, really, and their total number is one less now that Sgt. Lopez killed Hikawa.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 17, 2011)

....
Well, I guess I'll change to option 2 then.
*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 17, 2011)

Tonight's The Night. And it's going to happen again and again... has to happen.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## Blaze (Jan 17, 2011)

lol he did not get a chance to post.

*[Vote Lynch HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 17, 2011)

Bad couple of minutes for Hikawa there, died twice.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 17, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

Nice.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

He careful of spite votes remember?

*[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*

Bandwagon starters are usually mafia.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, we remember.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Clearly you don't.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 17, 2011)

Everyone is prepared for the risk.  Clearly you don't realize that.


----------



## Sito (Jan 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*

theres no helping it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*

Obligatory spite vote. I'm off for now.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 17, 2011)

I do remember, I was told to be wary of bombs, not told I cannot vote for people I don't like.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jan 17, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> He careful of spite votes remember?
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*
> 
> Bandwagon starters are usually mafia.



I didn't start it.  

I voted for Hikawa, after he died I changed it to you.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 17, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> I do remember, I was told to be wary of bombs, not told I cannot vote for people I don't like.


 
Actually, 1 bomb and 1 psychopath, but Hikawa was the psychopath so, there is only the bomb to worry about.


----------



## Sito (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm safe from the bomb since someone voted for HS after me


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I didn't start it.
> 
> I voted for Hikawa, after he died I changed it to you.



But you were the one who said it was between me and Hikawa. 

Also, lynch me I don't give a damn anymore. I am pro-town whatever.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2011)

Lopez, Magnificent Bastard


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2011)

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*

Who the fuck is Hiruzen Sarutobi?


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

Sorry


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> *[VOTE NO LYNCH]*
> 
> Who the fuck is Hiruzen Sarutobi?


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 17, 2011)

I just realized, R o f l, you are one lucky friend and have been saved today.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> *[VOTE NO LYNCH]*
> 
> Who the fuck is Hiruzen Sarutobi?



Count yourself lucky you're unaware of this travesty.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jan 17, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> But you were the one who said it was between me and Hikawa.
> 
> Also, lynch me I don't give a damn anymore. I am pro-town whatever.



That doesn't mean I started the bandwagon. Only reason I said its between you and Hikawa is because you two usually get lynched first. 

Besides, you can always be a Sub-Mod.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 17, 2011)

Hikawa is already dead 

Actually never mind.
I don't think Amrun is dumb enough to give Hiru an important role, so I'll 
*[vote no lynch]* for now.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Amrun, need a sub-mod?

Also, LB I find it rather funny how you take every opportunity you can to hate on me.


----------



## Toreno (Jan 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

Get em outta here!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm a hardcore hater. u mad?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 17, 2011)

Why are we lynching Hiruzen Sarutobi? Hmmm... well i guess the town roles are pretty weak so it's not a big deal should he happen to be one. *[VOTE LYNCH Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 17, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Are you sure about that?



IMO, it's not a coincidence that Amrun gave that warning about spite votes after the first Hikawa vote was casted.  

Don't use her warning to sound more imposing, everyone will call your bluff.  Well not everyone...just 17 people (so far).

EDIT: 18


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Not mad, amused.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 17, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> I just realized, R o f l, you are one lucky friend and have been saved today.


 What ?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not the last or the first, so I'm not worried.

Maybe we'll get lucky and if he's bomb he'll kill some Barrel Girl or something.


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 17, 2011)

W-wha...? I'm already dead. 

well good luck to you guys then.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 17, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> What ?


Were you not the first to vote for Hikawa, sire? Had things gone that way rather than the other way...

Wait, I just saw you changed your vote... nvm. 

EDIT: Hikawa, guilt trippin' you all.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 17, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> IMO, it's not a coincidence that Amrun gave that warning about spite votes after the first Hikawa vote was casted.
> 
> Don't use her warning to sound more imposing, everyone will call your bluff.  Well not everyone...just 17 people (so far).
> 
> EDIT: 18




It actually was a coincidence.  I  intended to give that warning no matter what, but I forget and then Hikawa got voted for and I was like 


But Hiruzen Sarutobi, if you want to be a sub mod that counts votes for me and warns people who post after they die, you can do that.  That's the only type of submod I need at the moment.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Sure, I would love to do that. Would you also like me to track down those who are close to being modkilled?


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 17, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> *[VOTE NO LYNCH]*
> 
> Who the fuck is Hiruzen Sarutobi?



You're not alone there. I've no idea either.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Do your homework epic!


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 17, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Do your homework epic!



I'm notorious for never doing my homework


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 17, 2011)

Just from his responses to you questioning who he is, you should be able to see why he's being lynched.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm. I haven't negged Hiruzen in a while. Must fix that.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 17, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Sure, I would love to do that. Would you also like me to track down those who are close to being modkilled?



Sure. That will save me work.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> *[VOTE NO LYNCH]*
> 
> Who the fuck is Hiruzen Sarutobi?



In OBD terms, he's the cubey of mafia games


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2011)

Castiel said:


> In OBD terms, he's the cubey of mafia games



Oh I see.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 17, 2011)

This vote is out of respect-

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Chibason. 

EDIT: That was rofl who negged me...aw...Imma miss those 2 points...


----------



## dark0 (Jan 17, 2011)

Amrun said:


> *Barry Kurt: *_[Psychopath.] _If Barry is lynched, *the first person who voted for him will die* with him.





R o f l c o p t e r said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH HIKAWA]*.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 17, 2011)

You must spread before giving to Chibason again... 

A rep of respect to him, someone... I can't do it right now.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 17, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi gets lynched every game? That doesn't seem nice. The next game, should i play one, i shall not lynch him on the first day unless there's an actual reason to, and will lynch the first hater unless they give me a really good reason not to. But i can't do that now because it would look too suspicious at this point.

Can someone explain, in layman terms, what the hate is all about?


----------



## dark0 (Jan 17, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Hiruzen Sarutobi gets lynched every game? That doesn't seem nice. The next game, should i play one, i shall not lynch him on the first day unless there's an actual reason to, and will lynch the first hater unless they give me a really good reason not to. But i can't do that now because it would look too suspicious at this point.



The last mafia game I was in, me and him both won on the side of scum.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Question- I am making my mafia game and wanted to know, what exactly is the bomb role?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 17, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Thanks Chibason.
> 
> EDIT: That was rofl who negged me...aw...Imma miss those 2 points...


 
Around 80 would be more accurate... 




Why do you want me dead ?


----------



## Blaze (Jan 17, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Question- I am making my mafia game and wanted to know, what exactly is the bomb role?



If you kill someone who has a bomb role you die too. That's it really.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

So wait, what happens when it comes to a lynch?

Does everyone who voted for that person die?


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 17, 2011)

Chibason said:


> This vote is out of respect-
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*



No it isn't, t's out of sheer malice and immaturity and you know it 



Closet Pervert said:


> Hiruzen Sarutobi gets lynched every game? That doesn't seem nice. The next game, should i play one, i shall not lynch him on the first day unless there's an actual reason to, and will lynch the first hater unless they give me a really good reason not to. But i can't do that now because it would look too suspicious at this point.
> 
> Can someone explain, in layman terms, what the hate is all about?



This is what I'm wondering. I just hate when people like to gang up on one member.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 17, 2011)

because Hikawa wasn't lynched


----------



## Blaze (Jan 17, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> So wait, what happens when it comes to a lynch?
> 
> Does everyone who voted for that person die?


No, just the last person who voted for him but as a gamemod you can change it to the first/last person or no person even.

It's usually up to the gamemod with how they want it to be played out.


----------



## Sito (Jan 17, 2011)

Or if your the last person to lynch that person.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 17, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Around 80 would be more accurate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's just weird that you are alive, maybe you've got the semi-bulletproof role



aiyanah said:


> because Hikawa wasn't lynched



Oh, Well shit 


Also, you're a cool guy I don't want you dead.


----------



## Synn (Jan 17, 2011)

That said......

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 17, 2011)

I know, dark. It's an unfamiliar feeling.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't know this guy the majority is voting for,so I'll just go with my gut:

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2011)

I know who I am voting for.

*[Vote lynch Legendary Beauty]*

 Its gonna happen one of these games Hermione.


----------



## Federer (Jan 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Toreno]*


----------



## MSAL (Jan 17, 2011)

Hikawa is dead already 

Too many pages to even contemlate reading, so im just gonna go with the majority here.

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I know who I am voting for.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Legendary Beauty]*
> 
> Its gonna happen one of these games Hermione.



Good luck, Bellatrix.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 17, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Don't know this guy the majority is voting for,so I'll just go with my gut:
> 
> *[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*


your mafia senses are bad


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I love how everyone is buddy buddy with LB and follows her. Yet some of you don't realize that she is bound to be mafia sometime soon. This is the internet, don't trust anyone.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

He's just mad cause I'm getting him lynched here too.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Your not getting me lynched. Its not like you swayed all the votes and convinced everyone to vote for me.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 17, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I love how everyone is buddy buddy with LB and follows her. This is the internet, don't trust anyone.





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Your not getting me lynched. Its not like you swayed all the votes and convinced everyone to vote for me.


So, what are you saying? 

For the record, I've never even exchanged pleasantries with LB, you shouldn't be under the assumption that she is solely responsible for this happening.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 17, 2011)

we're just getting rid of the greater evils first
once this is out of the way we'll play seriously


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

This is true. Wez hasn't even said hello to me.

Unforgivable!


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Aw, you consider me a greater evil?

Also, I never said she was responsible for the votes here. In zabuza's, she was.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

Contradictions, contradictions galore.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Contradictions, contradictions galore.



....your a contradiction....


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2011)

lets make this into a yo momma battle while we're at this


----------



## Amrun (Jan 17, 2011)

Please, I hate these spite vendettas.  Try to play seriously.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2011)

shut up nudeshroom. I have not forgotten about you....not by a long shot.

 You always slink around in the shadows. You, Toreno, and Koi. The silent killers.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> lets make this into a yo momma battle while we're at this



Since you brought it up...



VastoLorDae said:


> ....your a contradiction....



Your mom's a contradiction.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 17, 2011)

http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=693880


----------



## Butcher (Jan 17, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> your mafia senses are bad


Nah, I'm usually right .

We'll just wait and see.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Amrun, you should modkill LB just for going against your word, directly after you said not to.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 17, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Nah, I'm usually right .
> 
> We'll just wait and see.


wasted lynch would be wasted


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

The irony of those words.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

There is no irony LB, your seeing things.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll be the bigger person here and ignore you. Only here, however. You're a walking target everywhere else.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> shut up nudeshroom. I have not forgotten about you....not by a long shot.
> 
> You always slink around in the shadows. You, Toreno, and Koi. The silent killers.



The shadows are a great place for both sides.

However I do believe I've been in many games in which you have been mafia and acted the same way as you are in this game.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 17, 2011)

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2011)

LB....



NudeShroom said:


> The shadows are a great place for both sides.
> 
> However I do believe I've been in many games in which you have been mafia and acted the same way as you are in this game.



 Yeah....and in one of those games you were mafia with me. Whats the chance of you not being mafia all the time or some other threat? I would think pretty slim. No, I am not letting you three out of my suspect range until proven innocent.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SARUTOBI]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

Which three, Bellatrix?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2011)

I already mentioned them LB, pay attention.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

That requires effort.


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2011)

This is starting to look like the lounge


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2011)

Do people not notice that NO LYNCH is illegal in this game?


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2011)

It isn't


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 17, 2011)

Amrun said:


> [*]*No lynch* votes are allowed.



VNL is allowed. But pretty dumb this Phase.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2011)

read that wrong then


----------



## Amrun (Jan 17, 2011)

Please stay civil. Yes, no lynches are allowed.


----------



## Empathy (Jan 17, 2011)

*Vote Lynch: MangekyouSharingAL*


----------



## Toreno (Jan 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> shut up nudeshroom. I have not forgotten about you....not by a long shot.
> 
> You always slink around in the shadows. You, *Toreno*, and Koi. The silent killers.



         .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> That requires effort.



 lazy.



Toreno said:


> .



 Laugh now Toreno...laugh now. I hope I am wrong about you 3. I will find out soon enough.


----------



## Savage (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm the last one to vote for today. If HS is a bomb then i don't want to die early on so I'll just lynch the only person with a lynch on page 7. Yes im lazy and proud of it

*[Vote Lynch: MangekyouSharingAL]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2011)

*moseys in*

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzero Saruterrible]*

*whistles as he walks back out*


----------



## Amrun (Jan 18, 2011)

1.  Aiyanah - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
2.  Avalon - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
3.  Banhammer - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
4.  BGtymin
5.  Blaze - *Hikawa* - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
6.  Butcher - *aiyanah*
7.  Castiel - *Hikawa* - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
8.  ChaosReaper - *Hikawa* - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
9.  Chibason - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
10. Closet Pervert - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
11. Cubey - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
12. dark0 -
13. EnterTheTao - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
14. Epic -
15. Federer - *Toreno*
16. Fireworks
17. Grahf - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
18. Gumby2ms - *No Lynch*
19. Hidden Nin
20. Hikawa - Barry Kurt - DEAD
21. Hiruzen Sarutobi - *Kakashi Hatake*
22. Homestuck
23. icyBlade
24. James
25. Jiraiya the Gallant - *Mangekyou SharingAL*
26. Kakashi Hatake - *Hikawa* - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
27. Koi
28. LegendaryBeauty - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
29. Lyra
30. Mangekyou SharingAL - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
31. Mastic
32. No Ceilings - *Mangekyou SharingAL*
33. NudeShroom - *No Lynch*
34. Phoenix Zoro
35. R o f l c o p t e r - *Hikawa* - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
36. Sajin - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
37. Sito - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
38. Sphyer - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
39. Stringer Bell - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
40. Synn - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
41. The Gr8 Destroyer - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
42. Toreno - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
43. VastoLorDae - *LegendaryBeauty*
44. Wez - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
45. WhatADrag - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
46. Zabuza - *No Lynch*


I will come back with an exact count, but as it stands, Hiruzen Sarutobi is probably getting lynched.  The phase is not going to end yet.

Just a note: *Epic* and *dark0* have posted but not voted, as far as I know.  If this is not true, correct me.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 18, 2011)

Valid Vote Count so far:

*Hiruzen Sarutobi* - 25 votes
*No Lynch* - 3 votes
*Mangekyou SharingAL* - 2 votes
*aiyanah* - 1 vote
*Kakashi Hatake* - 1 vote
*LegendaryBeauty *- 1 vote
*Toreno* - 1 vote

If I am wrong, feel free to correct me.

We have over half (majority) votes for Hiruzen Sarutobi, but a lot of people haven't posted yet, so I'm going to give them some time.  It's the first day phase so I'm giving a little lee way.

Bug those who haven't posted.  I sent PMs to everyone.


----------



## Koi (Jan 18, 2011)

Whew this is a big game.  Sorry, I've been out all day, I'll start reading now.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 18, 2011)

It's okay, Koi.  It hasn't even been 24 hours yet.  I realize how hard it is to keep up.  I'm not ending the phase yet for a reason.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 18, 2011)

rng'ed *[vote lynch federer]*


----------



## Grep (Jan 18, 2011)

The irony of having a mob mentality in this game...

Lets not play follow the leader too much though. Gotta rationalize eventually.
*
[Vote LegendaryBeauty]*

Mostly because you are spite voting. It sounds like you would vote for him even if you knew for a fact he was town. All these spite voters worry me, even if they are town they aren't even going to try to play properly obviously. We don't need you dragging us down for your petty internet fight.

That isn't even factoring in the chance you are some such evil. So yeah you seem like a good vote.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 18, 2011)

I am 100% spite voting him. And should he live to play further in the game, you'll know _exactly_ why. At this rate, however, you won't have to.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 18, 2011)

Updated votes / activity. (Dash but no vote indicates activity.)

1.  Aiyanah - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
2.  Avalon - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
3.  Banhammer - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
4.  BGtymin - *Legendary Beauty*
5.  Blaze - *Hikawa* - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
6.  Butcher - *aiyanah*
7.  Castiel - *Hikawa* - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
8.  ChaosReaper - *Hikawa* - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
9.  Chibason - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
10. Closet Pervert - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
11. Cubey - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
12. dark0 -
13. EnterTheTao - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
14. Epic -
15. Federer - *Toreno*
16. Fireworks
17. Grahf - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
18. Gumby2ms - *No Lynch*
19. Hidden Nin
20. Hikawa - Barry Kurt - DEAD
21. Hiruzen Sarutobi - *Kakashi Hatake*
22. Homestuck
23. icyBlade
24. James - *Federer*
25. Jiraiya the Gallant - *Mangekyou SharingAL*
26. Kakashi Hatake - *Hikawa* - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
27. Koi -
28. LegendaryBeauty - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
29. Lyra
30. Mangekyou SharingAL - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
31. Mastic
32. No Ceilings - *Mangekyou SharingAL*
33. NudeShroom - *No Lynch*
34. Phoenix Zoro
35. R o f l c o p t e r - *Hikawa* - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
36. Sajin - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
37. Sito - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
38. Sphyer - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
39. Stringer Bell - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
40. Synn - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
41. The Gr8 Destroyer - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
42. Toreno - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
43. VastoLorDae - *LegendaryBeauty*
44. Wez - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
45. WhatADrag - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
46. Zabuza - *No Lynch*


Valid Vote Count so far:

*Hiruzen Sarutobi* - 25 votes
*No Lynch* - 3 votes
*LegendaryBeauty *- 2 votes
*Mangekyou SharingAL* - 2 votes
*aiyanah* - 1 vote
*Federer* - 1 vote
*Kakashi Hatake* - 1 vote
*Toreno* - 1 vote

There are still 7 people who have not posted in this thread, so bug them until they do.

I am going to sleep and then class, but I will attempt to close the votes and make the write-up sometime during the day.  I don't get out of class until 7, so it will depend on if I get any time.  Likely the write up will not happen until after that.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 18, 2011)

Also, please note that there are several abilities that change votes in ways that do not show up in vote counts.  You should all be aware.

Obviously, it isn't likely to affect this particular day phase, but it's something to keep in mind.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 18, 2011)

shit illegal. too many games. thanks cas. 
*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH JIRAIYA THE GALLANT]*


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

I apologise for not being here - my internet died on the 15th and I only just got it back. As for my vote, same as Homestuck, there ain't much point voting for anyone else...

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen]*


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 18, 2011)

I would like to lynch Legendary Beauty, but i guess it's a bit too late for that. Don't we have a majority by now?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 18, 2011)

why would you want to lynch LB?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 18, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> why would you want to lynch LB?


Same reason as this guy:



BGtymin said:


> The irony of having a mob mentality in this game...
> 
> Lets not play follow the leader too much though. Gotta rationalize eventually.
> *
> ...




Of course, it's hard to find reason to kill someone in day 1 but still, the Hiruzen Sarutobi lynch occured a little too easily. Nobody stopped to think any strategy, and mafia easily hid with the rest of the bandwagoners. It'll be interesting to see if HS was mafia or not.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 18, 2011)

Considering I already said I was town, LB is purely spite voting. The rest are bandwagoning.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jan 18, 2011)

*Vote: NO LYNCH*


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 18, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Of course, it's hard to find reason to kill someone in day 1 but still, the Hiruzen Sarutobi lynch occured a little too easily. Nobody stopped to think any strategy, and mafia easily hid with the rest of the bandwagoners. It'll be interesting to see if HS was mafia or not.



Dude you've played Mafia, it's the first Day Phase, no one looks to strategy, no one cares.  People breeze through the player list, and vote for the biggest clown in the game.  This happens in almost every Mafia game...it's almost ritual.  Shit, Hikawa died before he could even post!



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Considering I already said I was town, LB is purely spite voting. The rest are bandwagoning.



Stop being so butthurt.  At least a dozen people voted for you before LB even voted.

Oh shit, you're a townie? Maybe you are...maybe you're not.  But if you asked said question to everyone in the game, you would get the same answer.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 18, 2011)

This is the end of the phase.  Twilight will now commence.

You may discuss in the thread, but it no longer counts for activity.

The write up will occur go up around 8 30ish, earlier if I can. This period is to allow for last minute day actions.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 18, 2011)

Stinger, you will be sorry you voted for me.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 18, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Considering I already said I was town, LB is purely spite voting. The rest are bandwagoning.


 

While you're right that some people are bandwagoning on you, not everybody is.
Most people voted for you for similar reasons as LB did.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 18, 2011)

lol i wonder what HS's role is now?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 18, 2011)

notforlong.jpg


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 18, 2011)

umad?.             png


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 18, 2011)

No I am not, I am amuse.jpeg


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 18, 2011)

coolstorybro.lolfail


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe HS really is a townie, but he's a character from Dexter that no one really likes, like Laguerta, similar to his namesake's position in Naruto.

Wouldn't be a terrible loss either way imo.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 18, 2011)

I like LaGuerta.  She's a bad bitch.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 18, 2011)

If that came from anyone other than you WhataDrag, I MAY have been phased, but you aren't the best example of a good poster.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 18, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> If that came from anyone other than you WhataDrag, I MAY have been phased, but you aren't the best example of a good poster.


 
He's a better poster than you, at least.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Good to know that you let people's e-opinions get to you, just don't project that onto me.

Happy trails


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 18, 2011)

when did I ever say I let e-opinions get to me?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *If that came from anyone other than you WhataDrag, I MAY have been phased*, but you aren't the best example of a good poster.



How about there?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 18, 2011)

In before he claims you misinterpreted.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 18, 2011)

popcorn.gif


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 18, 2011)

phased doesn't mean insulted, amused can be as well. And I am not the one who hates over the internet.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 18, 2011)

Is this mafia or kindergarten lesson 101?


----------



## Amrun (Jan 18, 2011)

Play nice in the sandbox, children.

Just got out of class, so when I get home I'll start the write up.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 18, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Is this mafia or kindergarten lesson 101?


 
HS is involved so, it's kindergarten 101. I thought that that was obvious..


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh Rofl, sometimes I question if you really do hate me, or if you love me.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 18, 2011)

*End of Day Phase I*

*END OF DAY PHASE I

*Jim McCourt stared at the reports scattered across his desk.  So many, and all on the account of one person.  They claimed the subject was a double crosser, a dirty cop, took bribes, fabricated reports... You name it, the whole department claimed this man had done it.

And yet, none of the claims had real evidence to back it up.  They couldn't all be true, but they couldn't all be false... Could they?

Should this man be penalized for no verifiable crime?  McCourt couldn't decide if the crime of being hated by many was enough to indite him in the eyes of the system.

It's true there was a lot of panic going around the department about claims of corruption, of criminals blending in and beating the carefully constructed system.  So many rumors must be based in some sort of fact... But was this man a scapegoat, simply a product of the growing panic, or was he disliked for a reason?


It was too soon to tell.  McCourt would keep the reports on his desk until more evidence was gathered either way.  For now, though, McCourt would not indite him.



*Jim McCourt *_[Governor]_ has saved *Hiruzen Sarutobi* from lynching.


*BEGINNING OF NIGHT PHASE I



*Please send in your actions promptly so that I can get the write up done as quickly as possible.  Follow all instructions, especially those of you in special factions.

NO POSTING IN THE THREAD DURING THE NIGHT PHASE.​
​


----------



## Amrun (Jan 19, 2011)

*End of Night Phase I*

*END OF NIGHT PHASE I

---

**Cole Harmon* and *Alex Tilden* were prowling the night, carrying out the orders of their leader, *Jordan Chase*.  Though Cole was doubtful of Alex's ability to take out his target, when Alex insisted they split up, Cole agreed.

Cole proceeded to his target's location, but his information must have been off.

He knew the target was just a kid, so he thought this would be an easy kill.  He hadn't counted on this fancy security system.  Even though Cole was a skilled hitman, this might be beyond even his abilities.  He wouldn't give up just yet, though...

---

Alex knew the man's house he was at needed to be killed.  He didn't why; that was up to Jordan to know.  He couldn't fail Jordan again, though, he just couldn't...  Alex didn't like killing, but he disliked disappointing Jordan even more.  Jordan had done so much for him and all he asked was this in return.

Well, maybe Alex would just rough this guy up a little, keep him off the radar for awhile until the whole thing blew over...

Alex lifted shaking hands to unlatch the man's window, but was caught off guard by a pricking sensation in his neck.

The next thing Alex knew, he was in a plastic room and a strange man was holding a scalpel to his cheek.

 *Dexter: *Hello, Alex.

---



DEATHS



*Alex Tilden *_[Schizophrenic Ninja.]_ - (*Blaze*) was killed by *Dexter Morgan*.


DO NOT POST YET.​


----------



## Amrun (Jan 19, 2011)

*End of Night Phase I p.2*

_Meanwhile, elsewhere..._

*Elena Mendoza* was preparing herself to go out.  It might be too late for her tastes, but she knew the person she was looking for was a person of the night herself.  She opened her front door and was met with a terrifying sight: *Marco Fuentes* was on her doorstep, axe dangling at his side.  *Carlos Fuentes* was behind him, grinning.

*Marco:* I heard you've been stirring up trouble for me and my brother...

*Elena:  *N-no! I swear!  I've been trying to keep them quiet about you.  My son--

*Marco: *That little snitch will be a dead man soon enough.  You should have been more worried about yourself.

*Elena:* No! Please! Don't --

But her words were cut off as the axe hit her in the throat.

---


DEATHS

*Elena Mendoza *_[Weak Silencer] _- (*Koi*) has been killed by *Marco Fuentes*.​ 


*START OF DAY PHASE I*


If my write ups are confusing or boring or you have suggestions, feel free to bring it up in the thread.  You may begin posting now.​


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, this night/day phase have been very...shocking to say the least. But hilarious is a better word!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh come on. I was looking forward to playing a game with Koi.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 19, 2011)

What was so shocking about it?

Edit: I know.  Poor Koi.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

I lived!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

What is this witchcraft? You'll die soon enough!


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

tongue-in-cheak.jpg


Wuya? I will not die. And the fact that you are telling me I will shows that you are mafia.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 19, 2011)

R.I.P. Blaze


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

Or simply hated.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

Blaze was not pro-town, its good that he died. 


LB, I wouldn't be surprised if people lynched you. You are clearly against me, and want me killed. If you keep killing towns people, then what use are you to us?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 19, 2011)

Night phase was surprising.

Didn't expect that much.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

The politician was obviously saving your ass to troll us all. I hope he finds out just how regrettable his actions are.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 19, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Night phase was surprising.
> 
> Didn't expect that much.



With all the killing roles in this game, I'm surprised there was only two dead by the end of it.  Some of the actions overlapped / cross-fired etc.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2011)

Yet, Hiruzen, your proclamation that you will not die raises questions in itself... How are you so confident in your safety? Got someone watchin' your back, huh?


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

I think keeping you around is something everyone will regret, except of course, the mafia. 

I never said I was confident I would die from mafia, however I don't believe I will be lynched[justly]. I was protected by the govenor and it is pretty much confirmed I am pro-town. Lynching me would be just plain stupid.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

Wintrale raises an excellent point.  Count yourself lucky this time, Hiruzen. It won't last long.

And, you insufferable idiot, if I were to be mafia I would've ensured your death during the night.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 19, 2011)

Also, please be civil.  There are clues and deaths this phase, so I really hope not to see anymore spite votes.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

Or you would have raised too much suspicion had you have done that, since several people were already suspicious of you. 

You are mafia either in this game, or in Zabuza's.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

If it was anyone I didn't respect running this game, I'd have ignored your request. But I've got my eye on you, Hiruzen.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd also like to clarify that the Governor cannot converse outside of the thread with any other player.

Edit: That write up also neither confirmed or denied Hiruzen Sarutobi's status as town or not.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

Stirring Up Trouble
Little Snitch
Plastic Room

All these seem suspicious/clues...


----------



## Toreno (Jan 19, 2011)

Interesting night phase. 

Anyone finding any good clues?


----------



## Amrun (Jan 19, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Stirring Up Trouble
> Little Snitch
> Plastic Room
> 
> All these seem suspicious/clues...




None of those are clues.  I'll explain them, if you like.

Elena's role was to silence poeple, but the story behind her doing it was to stop people talking about the Fuentes brothers on her son's behalf because HE is stirring up trouble.  However, he gets some police protection as informant so he's harder to kill for them.

He's a snitch, literally.

Dexter puts plastic all over rooms he kills in.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 19, 2011)

HS got saved
so we have nothing to go on this phase


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

Never mind then. Out of clues!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

The mother's a silencer and the son is a snitch? lol.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

Wonder what the father would be like.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 19, 2011)

Hell yea Dex!!!



Amrun said:


> I'd also like to clarify that the Governor cannot converse outside of the thread with any other player.
> 
> Edit: That write up also neither *confirmed or denied Hiruzen Sarutobi's status as town or not.*



No, but based on the write-up he could only be one of two roles.

50% chance he isn't a townie....anyone like roulette?


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't see how the write up would say if I am mafia or townie. It just said it was too early to tell, so I could be ANY role[other than Govenor].

Though I said I was pro-town.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

I just so happen to love it.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 19, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I don't see how the write up would say if I am mafia or townie. It just said it was too early to tell, so I could be ANY role[other than Govenor].
> 
> Though I said I was pro-town.



First of all, stop saying you're pro-town.  Everyone claims to be pro-town.  Second, you ever watched an episode of Dexter (season 5)?  The write-up is pretty specific.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

Whatever. I think you are reading too into things SB.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 19, 2011)

Damn you governor.

*[Vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]* unless someone can suggest a better alternative.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 19, 2011)

Butthurt as usual



> Jim McCourt stared at the reports scattered across his desk. So many, and all on the account of one person. They claimed the subject was *a double crosser, a dirty cop, took bribes, fabricated reports... You name it, the whole department claimed this man had done it.*



- Doublecrosser
- Dirty cop
- Took bribes 
- Fabricated reports

If you watched Dexter you would know who the Governor was reading about.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

Ah I see. Okay, well. I am pro-town. Believe me or not.


----------



## Savage (Jan 19, 2011)

Does anyone in here watch Dexter? I know i don't.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 19, 2011)

I actually think HS is pro-town. And it seems like too much of a setup the Mafia didn't go for him on purpose this game, like they want us to believe he has immunity because he's one of them, which will make us waste our votes on him, yet again. Our governor saved us for that reason.

I really am going on gut with this one, not hoping to start a bandwagon at all, but LB, as much as I like you a lot better as a person than I do Hiruzen, you are mad suspect.

*[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Savage (Jan 19, 2011)

Where is most of everyone? Hard to get dirt on who's who with five posters.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 19, 2011)

*[vote lynch 【Epic?】]*

we dont mourn mafia


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

WADQ, assuming you are town, that would be incredibly unwise.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

I love how you never defend an arguement against you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

What's there to defend? He said I'm suspicious. End of story.


----------



## Savage (Jan 19, 2011)

How you put that in there aiyanah(those things by Epic name)? Is it a special thing on your computer?


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

Your not helping your case.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

Are you mentally impaired? He said he was going with a gut feeling. Meaning he had absolutely no evidence and just believes me to be suspicious. You expect me to write tl;dr wall-o-texts like I did defending myself in the DBZ game, which you conveniently forget, over a gut suspicion? That's stupid.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 19, 2011)

*should have protected myself*

My early death in games continues....


Thanks for the game Amrun and good luck to my team.


*runs away*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 19, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Does anyone in here watch Dexter? I know i don't.





How did you plan on understanding the roles/write-ups/actions/etc?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm on episode seven of season one. I'll manage.


----------



## Savage (Jan 19, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> How did you plan on understanding the roles/write-ups/actions/etc?



 I don't know. I good at winging shit


Maybe it's because I'm on that level that you haven't reached yet! That G level status that only I can obtain!


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

No posting after your death Blaze.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 19, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> How you put that in there aiyanah(those things by Epic name)? Is it a special thing on your computer?


just copypasta his name


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 19, 2011)

Well then.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 19, 2011)

Mod Note: If players die, they may make ONE farewell post as long as it does not reveal ANYTHING about the game.  If this is abused, you will not be invited to further games and you will get negged.  Blaze's post is a good example of what is okay.


----------



## Savage (Jan 19, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> just copypasta his name



 very interesting. Do you know how to do that crossing out of a word/sentence thing?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

[S.]TYPEWHATEVERHERE[./S]

Without the periods.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

What are you planning J.t.G?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Mod Note: If players die, they may make ONE farewell post as long as it does not reveal ANYTHING about the game.  If this is abused, you will not be invited to further games and you will get negged.  Blaze's post is a good example of what is okay.



PREPARE FOR A RED ONSLAUGHT IF YE BE CAUGHT SPILLIN' BEANS!! 

Anyway, yes, I'm off to bed. It's 2:30am after all. G'night, true believers!


----------



## Savage (Jan 19, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What are you planning J.t.G?



Trying to spark conversation. We don't have many people in here so I figured I'd try to start some talk until it's time for business. That and watching American Idol!!!


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

Your watching American Idol? That show is still on?

They should have cancelled it after Paula left, now with Simon gone?

I am waiting to watch Hot in Cleveland Season 2.


----------



## Savage (Jan 19, 2011)

Yea. There's really no point with two of the three original judges gone. It's funny watching the beginning episodes though.

What's Hot in Cleveland? Does that come on HBO?


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

No. its a show on Tvland.


----------



## Savage (Jan 19, 2011)

Tvland. I think i heard of it. I don't watch it all that much though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2011)

It's not really a good sign if you're cursing the Governor.  Frankly, when I played that role before, you feel your ultimate goal is to prevent the town from doing lynches that would only be detrimental to it's numbers.  

Plus, you don't get huge clues from spite lynches.  

This said, I'm mostly suspicious of those who hated on the Governor for not lynching HS, but I'm not saying he's not mafia.  In fact, him and LB's activity in this thread seems to lean towards them being mafia, because usually mafia members are the ones who tend to post most often to control the flow of topic.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

That's what they thought in the DBZ game too. It's just that I hate him. He turned out to be mafia there, mind you. Though that has no actual bearing on this one.


----------



## God (Jan 19, 2011)

Are we voting or chatting about previous encounters 

I think LB is looking pretty suspicious right now


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm hating on the Governor.

I feel like some of you are under the impression the Governor saving HS means he is a Townie. I know HS is under that impression.

The Governor doesn't know shit, his role is to save people, that's all he can do, so he's gonna do it whenever, I know that's what I'd do.

I don't know why people keep calling votes for HS spite votes, just look at what he types.

He thinks he's a confirmed Townie. How? His ability to find clues is non-existent, in fact I'm pretty sure all he does it look for big words. Somebody asks how to do strike-out writing in text, he asks what they're planning... as if they have some kind of master plan for this game with it.

I genuinely don't care if other people vote for him or not but I am.

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*

Oh, and I'm suspicious of WAD and Nudey.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 19, 2011)

Just making my obligatory post before I get modkilled for inactivity. 

Don't really have anything to go on for now, Ill wait til something jumps at me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

_Current_ encounters, Cubey, as that game is still going on.

And do explain. I'll try my hardest to keep quiet and not be an active player, only to solidify my supposed status as a mafia member.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 19, 2011)

Even if HS is a townie, by lynching him last phase we would have something to go on by now. By saving him, we gained next to nothing unless he has an important town power role.

I dunno, in my opinion the governor should only save people when he's sure they're being wagoned by the mafia.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 19, 2011)

Exactly. Also, the sudden defence for him from a few people makes me think the Mafia are just thinking "Fuck, we got pretty lucky there. Let's make sure it doesn't happen again. "


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

The govenor took a wild guess as to whether or not Hiruzen was worth saving. There's a 50% chance he's wrong. But, as Wez pointed out, do you really want to think that someone who believes that asking how to use the strike out text is somehow sinister, is good?


----------



## Savage (Jan 19, 2011)

So it's called the "Strike Out" text. Now how do you use it? Is it in the go advance option thing?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2011)

Well this is rare. 

People I normally trust, I have a sudden suspicion that they are mafia.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 19, 2011)

I feel the same about you, Nudey. 

@Jiraiya, I dunno what it's call that's what I call it. And I dunno if it's in advanced...

EDIT: Waaait wait wait wait wait, I've just had some second thoughts that are interesting.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

I still find it lol worthy that people are attacking me twice. If you have nothing to go by, why don't you try and take down LB?

I find it almost facepalm worthy that some of you don't even question her and assume she is townie...in every single mafia game she plays. 

The Gov. saved me for a reason, I would go for someone else instead. Like you said, they cannot lose anything.


----------



## Savage (Jan 19, 2011)

Real talk, where are most of the people? This would be easier if we have more than five posters.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> So it's called the "Strike Out" text. Now how do you use it? Is it in the go advance option thing?



Yes. It`s between the spoiler (Sp) tag and the YouTube tag.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

Hiruzen, you don't see me questioning what sinister plot a person intends to use with the strike out text.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 19, 2011)

What reason did he save you for? Give me a valid reason other than the fact he can't do ANYTHING else? He doesn't know if you're a Townie or Mafia anymore than we do.

And no, I am not suspicious of LB atm so why would I vote for her?


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> That's what they thought in the DBZ game too. It's just that I hate him. He turned out to be mafia there, mind you. Though that has no actual bearing on this one.



Which make my chances of being townie this time even greater, and yours even lower[assuming you are townie on that one, which I doubt].

And me and LB HATE each other. We would never cooperate as mafia regardless.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Hiruzen, you don't see me questioning what sinister plot a person intends to use with the strike out text.



lol questioning the sinisterness of a post?  First he asked how to get those names then how to do a strike through. I thought maybe he was trying to do a joke lynch for Epic. 



Wez ★ said:


> What reason did he save you for? Give me a valid reason other than the fact he can't do ANYTHING else? He doesn't know if you're a Townie or Mafia anymore than we do.
> 
> And no, I am not suspicious of LB atm so why would I vote for her?



None, however, the Govenor's job is to save the town from depleeting their numbers. 

You are not suspicious of LB, yet you are suspicious of me. In both situations you have NOTHING to go by, and are just spiting.


----------



## Savage (Jan 19, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Yes. It`s between the spoiler (Sp) tag and the YouTube tag.



Thanks. It's been killing me ever since i joined. I see people using it left and right and i think to myself "WTF! How the hell are these guys doing that."


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2011)

Frankly, I find this ridiculous.  

*[Vote LegendaryBeauty]*

I like you as a player but I have extreme suspicion for you.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2011)

Gets saved from being day one'd, proceeds to brag

class act

*VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Which make my chances of being townie this time even greater, and yours even lower[assuming you are townie on that one, which I doubt].
> 
> And me and LB HATE each other. We would never cooperate as mafia regardless.



What part of "no bearing on this game" do you not understand? Just because I'm one faction in that game doesn't mean I'm at a higher likelihood for the other in this one. They're just as random.

Derp.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

Not really. When you are townie in another game, chances are you are going to be mafia in the next. And if not, this repeats.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Not really. When you are townie in another game, chances are you are going to be mafia in the next. And if not, this repeats.



There is no facepalm big enough.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2011)

LB, I voted for you on the last page.  I do ask that you reply. 

Also, a current theory of mine is that considering how hard it's being pushed, and the amount of interaction, this could be a set up.  Forcing the lynch once again onto HS, just to give oneself their own excuse that they aren't mafia.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 19, 2011)

Nudey, you know I'm not stupid enough to blatantly team up with a Mafia buddy, who I assume you think is LB, and push a lynch this much.

If anyone finds anything else I'll go with it, but as far as I'm concerned LB is not guilty and HS is just no help whatsoever, he plays like Espi, when he's getting lynched he's like "TOWNIES ALL LISTEN TO ME! IT'S THE FIRST DAY AND I CAN'T USE ANY ACTIONS BUT WHEN I'M DEAD LYNCH BLAHBLAHBLAH"


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

and what help does LB offer by lynching a townie?

Votes:

HS- 3
LB- 3
Epic- 1




*[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]* for reasons I stated before.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 19, 2011)

Hiruzen, I hope you're just acting like a clown... 

The Governor didn't know your role.  You were saved out of pure pity.  He saved you on a whim.  When I read yesterday that the Governor saved you, I won't lie, I was pissed.  But now, I'm glad the Governor saved you b/c now I know your role.  

I won't lynch you


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

His role?



NudeShroom said:


> LB, I voted for you on the last page.  I do ask that you reply.
> 
> Also, a current theory of mine is that considering how hard it's being pushed, and the amount of interaction, this could be a set up.  Forcing the lynch once again onto HS, just to give oneself their own excuse that they aren't mafia.


Sorry, I didn't notice. Was busy in the four/five other mafa games I'm in, and arguing with HS as well. :33



NudeShroom said:


> Frankly, I find this ridiculous.
> 
> *[Vote LegendaryBeauty]*
> 
> I like you as a player but I have extreme suspicion for you.


Sorry, didn't notice. Keeping up with other games and arguing with HS.

What exactly makes me suspicious? I'm curious as to that, myself. Because I play aggressively? Because I want HS gone, as I do in all games?


----------



## Sajin (Jan 19, 2011)

HS has role revealed?


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

Nope, I did not.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2011)

LB Lb LB....be happy that I will not be voting for you right now. but do not think I trust you. hhhmmmmm let me check a few things. epic mourning a mafia death is definitely bad.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

SB said he knows your role. Is he the detective, then?

Though I don't like to be lynched, I'll say this now. Do so, and town will regret it down the road. That's not a threat, btw. It's a promise from a good guy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Sorry, didn't notice. Keeping up with other games and arguing with HS.
> 
> What exactly makes me suspicious? I'm curious as to that, myself. Because I play aggressively? Because I want HS gone, as I do in all games?



It's fine.  I just want a reaction to my voting for you.  And no, I believe you're a normally aggressive player.  But I never really saw you as one to keep at it unless you have a huge amount of proof. 



Sajin said:


> HS has role revealed?



Seems more like SB hinting at his own role. :S


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 19, 2011)

So HS is confirmed Townie now? Like, seriously? Not in the stupid way he thinks he is?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> It's fine.  I just want a reaction to my voting for you.  And no, I believe you're a normally aggressive player.  But I never really saw you as one to keep at it unless you have a huge amount of proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems more like SB hinting at his own role. :S



I openly admit I'm 100% spite voting HS. Because, for the quality of this game to increase, he must be gone. You see how much hate he generates. The governor did him a favour out of pity, but that may yet be the worse thing he could have done. We just have no idea yet.

And I won't give out an angry or upset reaction, because it would only be detrimental to town. Besides, the best kind of spite is when they know they killed off someone extremely valuable to them and facepalm. 

But SB has hinted he's a detective/has an investigative role. If he absolutely confirms HS is town, and we can find out whether or not he's bullshitting about his own role, then I'll leave Hiruzen Sarutobi alone.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm starting to get anxious. I'm pretty sure most mafia haven't said a damn thing while all of us townies are going at each others' throats.

My vote is staying LB for now, but I almost feel like spite voting the next person who posts in the thread with a vote without any justification, explanation, or elaboration. Just because it's likely those fuckers are mafia.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't think Stringer would go out of his way to protect Hiruzen if they were both mafia.
Waiting for him to clarify things, anyway.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2011)

well WAD sometimes people do it to see how the person reacts.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah I'm aware it's a legit tactic. This is afterall a massive mindfuck.

Meh. I'm playing the wait-and-see, I don't trust LB, she could be really good at lying, she's a woman after all


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

You know me so well.  You really shouldn't trust the Dutchess of Doublespeak.

Except now.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

Like my entire set says, trust no one[unless their role was confirmed or hinted at ]


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 19, 2011)

Yours is neither confirmed nor hinted at if that's what you're implying.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

I am pretty sure SB hinted at it.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he more hinted at his own.

Simply "Town" is not a role.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 19, 2011)

I just had a quick conversation with Amrun about the end of day write-up.

In the write-up she wrote: "_Jim McCourt stared at the reports scattered across his desk. So many, and all on the account of one person. They claimed the subject was a *double crosser*, *a dirty cop*, *took bribes*, *fabricated reports*... You name it, the whole department claimed this man had done it._"

This clearly describes a character, or in this case, a role.  I thought to myself, there is no reason to describe an actual *player* in a write-up, she's obviously hinting at Hiruzen's *role*.  

It turns out I was wrong.  I do not know his role.  But if I don't find any clues or see any legit argument against any other player, I vote will undoubtedly vote for him.

In fact, *[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*...or until something better comes along.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You know me so well.  You really shouldn't trust the Dutchess of Doublespeak.
> 
> Except now.



 Now how does that make any sense?



Stringer Bell said:


> I just had a quick conversation with Amrun about the end of day write-up.
> 
> In the write-up she wrote: "_Jim McCourt stared at the reports scattered across his desk. So many, and all on the account of one person. They claimed the subject was a *double crosser*, *a dirty cop*, *took bribes*, *fabricated reports*... You name it, the whole department claimed this man had done it._"
> 
> ...



 The this whole post does not make any sense.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know how many more ways I could spell it out for you Wez, so I give up.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 20, 2011)

gg HS.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

I ALWAYS defend my posts, I tell you I pro-town, I don't know what more I can do.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 20, 2011)

This is why I want you lynched.

Everybody says they're Pro-Town? This doesn't mean you're a fucking Townie?

Nobody goes "Whoops, you got me! Haha. Go ahead with the lynch guys. "


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

oh what the hell...I am going to do it anyway.


*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

 I have the feeling when I named those 3 you made it your hit list to use against me saying that they were all townies or something and I am mafia. Doublespeaking and what not. You won't trap me!


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

I apologize for the confusion.  From now on, all write up clues will have NOTHING to do with a player.  Only roles.  My mistake.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Are you sure that's wise, VLD?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

Shut up LB, I'll be asking the question from here on out.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 20, 2011)

The only thing that makes me question HS's innocence is the fact that LB is still alive.

But as I've stated, I don't think LB is guilty.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

In otherwords, if I was dead, you'd believe HS to be innocent?


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 20, 2011)

No, no. I feel like if I was in his position and I was saved by the Governor, you'd be the first to fucking go.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah. Cause he would've killed me off the second he could?  Well, time to use his own defense against him. He said that he believed me to be mafia, to which I countered I would've killed him the instant I was able. He then said that I wouldn't, as it would confirm I was since I hate him, and I'd want to avoid suspicion.

Good enough?

Edit: At this rate, I'll have to role-reveal. :l


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

Usually that would be self implication Wez and no one would believe your innocents.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 20, 2011)

I guess I'm giving him as much credit as I give myself as a player. I know I could get away with it. 

And LB, I don't think you're guilty at all and I'm warning the people not to vote for you. Feels like a big mistake.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Now how does that make any sense?
> 
> 
> 
> The this whole post does not make any sense.



What doesn't make sense?  

I assumed the write-up was about *Hiruzen's role*...not actually *about him*.


----------



## Savage (Jan 20, 2011)

Ignore my last post. I was tweakin extra hard.

*[Vote Lynch Wez]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

People have yet to give any concrete evidence of my acting suspicious. And if I have to role-reveal, _I will be pissed._ Not only because everyone knows who I am, but because mafia will most likely off me as soon as they can.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> People have yet to give any concrete evidence of my acting suspicious. And if I have to role-reveal, _I will be pissed._ Not only because everyone knows who I am, but because mafia will most likely off me as soon as they can.



Ask the doctor to protect you.


----------



## Savage (Jan 20, 2011)

Whose role do you know exactly? Is it HS?


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

Role revealing is not allowed in this game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

He can't protect me twice in a row, making me easy pickings.

Edit: Fuck you, Amrun.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 20, 2011)

You can hint, right? But don't.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

You can hint more creatively, you just can't out right say "This is my role."


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Can I draw a picture?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

fine fine LB I will stop picking on you for just one day unless something big happens. But really, by saying what your saying, if you are not mafia, you made yourself a big target for tonight.

*[vote change lynch nudeshroom]*

 Roleblock me this time


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

Not if it's very clear who you are, as tempted as I am to say yes.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

I was just going to put a big red circle on who I am in the picture in the OP.

Clear enough, people? 

Doctor, do protect me. I'd rather not die before I can properly play.


----------



## Savage (Jan 20, 2011)

Shit is starting to get real but we're missing like 30+ players. Curious how this will turn out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> fine fine LB I will stop picking on you for just one day unless something big happens. But really, by saying what your saying, if you are not mafia, you made yourself a big target for tonight.
> 
> *[vote change lynch nudeshroom]*
> 
> Roleblock me this time



Lol implying you're mafia?  That's pretty much the one time I remember roleblocking you. 



Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Shit is starting to get real but we're missing like 30+ players. Curious how this will turn out.



Players come from all around the globe, just gotta be patient. xD  Though it does suck if someone has valuable information and isn't awake.  I have had to stay awake to relay stuff when a phase opened, just cuz i knew it would be irrelevant if time was wasted.


----------



## Savage (Jan 20, 2011)

True that. I usually get on at like 6:15 my time since i got track.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

well really I have absolutely nothing, so...eh.


----------



## Aries (Jan 20, 2011)

[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]


----------



## Grep (Jan 20, 2011)

A few things to say about LB and Wez.

Wez has a one sided defense going for LB.

Its weird. It wasn't one defense either. He keeps bringing it up again and again.

He hasn't said why either which to me means he either knows something about LB (not saying that means he is mafia) or that he is just doing it because he likes her on a personal level. His lack of explanation does not point towards him/her having a pro-town role to me.

Now onto LB. LB has thus far only defended herself by saying, "Well I wasn't in this other game I played...".

Let me just say nobody should give a darn about other games. This is not that game. Spite voting from other games is beyond stupid. 

So to me so far, going by the average contribution to the town/thread per post the biggest anti-town players to me are LB, Wez, and HS.
*
[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

Even after multiple people have questioned your spite voting you continue to not care and spite vote anyways without offering any argument. Not pro-town. That is pro-LB.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know LB for shit.

It doesn't even matter now because she's gonna be targeted by Mafia thanks to all of this.

Maybe then you'll be able to see who the real suspicious people are.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> A few things to say about LB and Wez.
> 
> Wez has a one sided defense going for LB.
> 
> ...



If you'd bothered to read, you'd know that wasn't all I said.

Hiruzen brought up the possibility of me being town in another game, so suddenly that makes me mafia here. I said that's not the case, as each game is random.

What the fuck is this bullshit? The person who contributes most is anti-town? Since when? Is the notion of wanting to find answers and interacting with other players limited to only mafia roles? This is the biggest pile of shit reasoning I've seen thus far. 

We have absolutely nothing to go on. Hiruzen was mysteriously saved. A majority are voting to get rid of him, yet you don't go for them. You go for me. I explained my reasoning, and deemed him an unfit player because of his lack of cognitive/associative abilities. The fact that you're trying to say my sole argument is that "I was this in another game..." is the most idiotic post I've seen thus far. 

*[VOTE LYNCH BGtymin]*

And before you say "You're only spite voting", I call bullshit. I had a chance to spite vote with every single other person who voted for me. Your reasoning was horrid.

But by all means, provided I'm lynched, we'll see exactly who was in the wrong here.


----------



## Grep (Jan 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> If you'd bothered to read, you'd know that wasn't all I said.
> 
> Hiruzen brought up the possibility of me being town in another game, so suddenly that makes me mafia here. I said that's not the case, as each game is random.
> 
> ...



Posting a lot and contributing are different things. 

You and HS have consistently derailed any real discussion with mindless shit.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> notforlong.jpg





LegendaryBeauty said:


> umad?.             png





LegendaryBeauty said:


> coolstorybro.lolfail



Thanks for the contributions...

Not even SAYING you are mafia. You are at the very least a shit awful townie. Either way you are fucking shit up for the town. And that is why you got a vote. 

And so far 100% of your responses were entirely emotional. No reasoning at all. None. I call you out, you rage, you vote me with no explanation.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> Posting a lot and contributing are different things.
> 
> You and HS have consistently derailed any real discussion with mindless shit.




That was before the game even really started. How many players posted aside from me and him then? One? Two?






> Thanks for the contributions...
> 
> Not even SAYING you are mafia. You are at the very least a shit awful townie. Either way you are fucking shit up for the town. And that is why you got a vote.
> 
> And so far 100% of your responses were entirely emotional. No reasoning at all. None. I call you out, you rage, you vote me with no explanation.



And what have you contributed? This single vote? Nice to know where you stand.

If each and every response of my was emotional, I would've tried to vote lynch every single person I could as the votes came. That only comes to Hiruzen. And I express dislike over this vote for saying I've contributed basically nothing, and the irony is staggering.  Why have I not voted for everyone else who voted for me? Do explain that.

I explained why I voted for you. Utter bullshit reasoning. You claim I only had one argument against my "suspicious behaviour" and you appearing out of nowhere to solely cast a vote as opposed to joining the discussion and understanding the context of statements.

You know what, fuck it. You're not even worth this vote, because it hurts me more than it hurts you. I'd rather not kill off someone potentially useful, even if I disagree with their reasoning.

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm going to beseech town to call off their votes on me. It's best to vote no lynch and have no one killed than killing off someone you are uncertain of. Especially (as tired out and cliche as it sounds in these games) someone who has a pro role. I can ensure that town gets an advantage.

I am superwoman, after all. I can juggle many things.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 20, 2011)

*[vote no lynch]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

By the way. That was a blatant reference to my role. If you lynch me now, you're just asking for trouble Town.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

No we need to nail some mafia scum. You want them to just let them pick people off one at a time? sacrafices must be made.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

You are _so_ mafia with that comment.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

and only death will confirm the role your calling.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*

There are some suspicious posts around.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

Current Vote Count

1.  Aiyanah - *Epic*
2.  Avalon
3.  Banhammer
4.  BGtymin - *Legendary Beauty*
5.  
6.  Butcher -
7.  Castiel - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
8.  ChaosReaper - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
9.  Chibason
10. Closet Pervert
11. Cubey -
12. dark0
13. EnterTheTao
14. Epic -
15. Federer
16. Fireworks
17. Grahf
18. Gumby2ms - *No Lynch*
19. Hidden Nin -
20. 
21. Hiruzen Sarutobi - *Legendary Beauty*
22. Homestuck
23. icyBlade
24. James
25. Jiraiya the Gallant - *Wez*
26. Kakashi Hatake
27. 
28. LegendaryBeauty - *BGtymin* *No Lynch*
29. Lyra - 
30. Mangekyou SharingAL - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
31. Mastic -
32. ★No Ceilings ★
33. NudeShroom - 
34. Phoenix Zoro
35. R o f l c o p t e r
36. Sajin - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
37. Sito
38. Sphyer
39. Stringer Bell - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
40. Synn
41. The Gr8 Destroyer
42. Toreno - 
43. VastoLorDae - *LegendaryBeauty* *Nudeshroom*
44. Wez - *Hiruzen Sarutobi*
45. WhatADrag - *LegendaryBeauty*
46. Zabuza

Hiruzen Sarutobi - 6
LegendaryBeauty - 3
No Lynch - 2
Epic - 1
Nudeshroom - 1
Wez - 1

Total votes: 14

We're missing a lot of people, but there's plenty of time left in the phase.


----------



## Sito (Jan 20, 2011)

Amrun, we can't role reveal right? Can we lie about it tho?
I'm the cop and LB is mafia 

*[Vote Lynch Legendary Beauty]*

No really, all this back and forth with you and HS is getting annoying, I skiped some(like 2) of the pages since im sre it was just between you to. And SBs post persuaded me 

edit:



I went back to read. I thought SB knew HS role so i didn't vote for him. I'm keeping my vote becuase they (LB and HS) can be on different teams.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*
> 
> There are some suspicious posts around.



this post is one of them 

*[vote lynch mangekyou sharingal]*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jan 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LB]*


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jan 20, 2011)

*vote No Lynch*


----------



## Federer (Jan 20, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## MSAL (Jan 20, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> this post is one of them
> 
> *[vote lynch mangekyou sharingal]*



Naughty James


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Are you telling me no one's figured out my role from that huge clue I gave?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LB]*


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry, but I really can't stand arrogant twats who think they're all that. I don't care if you've a major pro-townie role or if you're just a pro-mafia who thinks hiding in plain sight is the best way to go about it, but the way you carry yourself is just detrimental to the enjoyment of the game.

Plus this whole "I'm leaving clues about my role" thing is really pointless, since you could just be lying. Which is actually more likely, since no pro-townie is completely bulletproof. In fact, the only character that *is* completely bulletproof is Jonah Mitchell. Being completely immune to any night actions that would otherwise kill you and the need to play everyone against each other to win... Even if you're not that role, you're acting like you are. So...

*[Vote Lynch Legendary Beauty]*


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2011)

Amrun I had voted for LB


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't recall saying I was bulletproof.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 20, 2011)

* [Vote lynch aiyanah] *

There is something suspicious, I can just feel it.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I don't recall saying I was bulletproof.



It's simple logic. If you're a pro-townie that isn't completely bulletproof, you don't even hint at your role in case the mafia think your role needs to be taken out of the picture. You can't seriously expect the pro-townie team to protect you at all times, either, so there can only really be one reason why you'd even hint at what your role is - and that's if you were confident you cannot be taken out during the Night Phase.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 20, 2011)

Why would you not hint at your role when you're getting lynched anyway?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2011)

It seems there is a bandwagon on Hiruzen today, as well.... 

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It's simple logic. If you're a pro-townie that isn't completely bulletproof, you don't even hint at your role in case the mafia think your role needs to be taken out of the picture. You can't seriously expect the pro-townie team to protect you at all times, either, so there can only really be one reason why you'd even hint at what your role is - and that's if you were confident you cannot be taken out during the Night Phase.





Wez ★ said:


> Why would you not hint at your role when you're getting lynched anyway?



Simple logic meets common sense.  If I'm going to die anyways, why shouldn't I hint at my role? So there's a chance the mafia might target me? Makes sense.


----------



## Toreno (Jan 20, 2011)

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## Synn (Jan 20, 2011)

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Synn]*

He sparkles, and we cannot trust a man who sparkles :33


----------



## Chibason (Jan 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> *[Vote Lynch Synn]*
> 
> He sparkles, and we cannot trust a man who sparkles :33


​
Oh and-*[Vote lynch Hiruzen]*


----------



## icyBlade (Jan 20, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Hiruzen]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone want to do a vote count?


----------



## Chibason (Jan 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Anyone want to do a vote count?



I'll do it. NO one better ninja me after I do all of this counting!!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Much appreciated.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 20, 2011)

Butcher said:


> * [Vote lynch aiyanah] *
> 
> There is something suspicious, I can just feel it.


i take it you have no investigative role or killing role
so you cant confirm your suspicions
i'm completely harmless anyway
feels good man



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Anyone want to do a vote count?


sorry
not today


----------



## Chibason (Jan 20, 2011)

Votes-

Hiruzen(8) sajin, wez, castiel,, chaosreaper, mangekyou sharingal, roflcopter, chibason, icyblade

LegendaryBeauty(8) whatadrag, nudeshroom, hiruzen sarutobi, bgtymin, sito, kakashi hatake, gr8 destroyer, lyra

Aiyanah(1)-butcher

Synn(1)-banhammer

Wez(1)- jiriaya the gallant

Mangekyou SharingAL(1)-james

Nudeshroom(1)- vastolordae

Epic(1)-aiyanah

No lynch(6)- legendary beauty, gumby2ms, phoenix zoro, federer, toreno, synn


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

If I were to change my vote to Hiruzen...


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jan 20, 2011)

Why is people voting no lynch at this stage. 

Also I thought LB would vote HS instead of no lynch. Whats going on LB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Because I'm tempted to let him live a phase and let everyone see why I want him dead in all games. But I may have to save my neck.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 20, 2011)

i thought about getting on the no lyncher's case
but theres too many of them :/


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Either way, it's going to end up like this.

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2011)

gumby2ms
phoenix zoro
federer
toreno
synn


All five of these users came in despite the ongoing discussion and just voted No Lynch, for no particular reason or explanation. I suspect at least 3 of these to be mafia. I'm calling for a bandwagon vote on one of these five next day phase after we get some more clues and insight, because seriously that's just annoying.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> gumby2ms
> phoenix zoro
> federer
> toreno
> ...



I found it to be quite notable as well


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> gumby2ms
> phoenix zoro
> federer
> toreno
> ...



You get people like this in every Mafia game.  They're probably just apathetic townies just trying to get by.  It's early in the game, there's nothing really to discuss besides your own assumptions.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> You get people like this in every Mafia game.  They're probably just apathetic townies just trying to get by.  It's early in the game, there's nothing really to discuss besides your own assumptions.



Just making a mental/forum note, as when we advance to the later stages, if they're still at it, my suspicion will rise to the point where I'll want to take action.


----------



## Federer (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't worry, I'll vote for you the next time. 

Or will that make me more suspicious?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2011)

Federer said:


> Don't worry, I'll vote for you the next time.
> 
> Or will that make me more suspicious?



But I'm fodder  

It accomplishes nothing!


----------



## Federer (Jan 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> But I'm fodder
> 
> It accomplishes nothing!



How would I know that you're fodder, for all I know, you are trying to create weird theories to throw 'sand' in our eyes and mislead us.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

You guys voted to lynch me, and I was saved. We still have nothing to go on, so why don't we lynch LB instead? And I love how people just randomly pop in a say [Vote HS] despite not providing a shred of evidence.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2011)

Federer said:


> How would I know that you're fodder, for all I know, you are trying to create weird theories to throw 'sand' in our eyes and mislead us.



That's true. You'd just have to take my word for it. You're more than welcome to try and start a lynch vote next phase if it will soothe you, but when my body turns up it'll validate the truth I'm speaking  

Honesty is honestly my worst fallacy. I've even had to wear Sakura sets by honoring bets I've made with NF members


----------



## dark0 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Or you would have raised too much suspicion had you have done that, since several people were already suspicious of you.
> 
> You are mafia either in this game, or in Zabuza's.



Hiruzen you just don't bring people up from other games. LB is suspicious because she doesn't take the game seriously enough and says seemingly suspicious things, If it were me I'd take everything at face value and not give her leinway because of her nonchalantness.

But I don't care about that, I just need two people killed.

*[VOTE LYNCH: The Gr8 Destroyer]*

If you can't protect me tonight, batista. I'll just give you some extra juice if ya know what I'm sayin 

ROFL


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

I just can't take the game seriously when he's playing. The comments he makes are asinine and irrelevant. As such, I respond likewise. Performance will skyrocket when we can focus seriously on clues and write-ups.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

May you explain why you are lynching him?


----------



## dark0 (Jan 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I just can't take the game seriously when he's playing. The comments he makes are asinine and irrelevant. As such, I respond likewise. Performance will skyrocket when we can focus seriously on clues and write-ups.



Thank you, also I hate clues in the writeup, people get them wrong and make rumors faster than a schoolgirl.




Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> May you explain why you are lynching him?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Insert Ryoma Here.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry HS, that was mean. I gave you 4 hints and I shall highlight them all.



dark0 said:


> Hiruzen you just don't bring people up from other games. LB is suspicious because she doesn't take the game seriously enough and says seemingly suspicious things, If it were me I'd take everything at face value and not give her leinway because of her nonchalantness.
> 
> But I don't care about that, *I just need two people killed.*
> 
> ...



I didn't want to give away Roflcopter's name because some vigilante might try to kill him before he is lynched. So batista, can you protect me and roflcopter tonight?



LegendaryBeauty said:


>



Fixed


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

I am confused.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

What a surprise.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

Did I shock you LB?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Not worth responding to.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

Then why did you?


----------



## dark0 (Jan 20, 2011)

^Shut your cockhole HS



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I am confused.



Lurk moar.

Role list.

If you don't vote with me your a moron, even the mafia would vote with me. Control is what this game is all about and the mexican brothers are loose cannons that could end up killing mafia members. Their fates are already sealed by me anyway so the scum aren't even going to hesitate.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 20, 2011)

I was about to make a post about how I'm lost because I don't watch Dexter but I think I understand what dark0 is doing after looking at the role list.

And I'm not a moron.

*[Change vote lynch The Gr8 Destroyer]*

Actually, on second thought, I'll let the brothers live for now.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 20, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> You guys voted to lynch me, and I was saved. We still have nothing to go on, so why don't we lynch LB instead? And I love how people just randomly pop in a say [Vote HS] despite not providing a shred of evidence.


if we lynch you today then we have this day and the previous days voting to work off of
main issue right now is we dont know your role
so we cant make assumptions based on the votes until we see your role
death proves your role
so you gotta die
thats just the way it is
i've moved on from lynching you though
because regardless of the outcome i wont be affected


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Blunt as a butter knife.

How refreshing. :33


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

If we lynch someone else, new evidence rises, and we can work from there. Lynching me solves nothing.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 20, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> If we lynch someone else, new evidence rises, and we can work from there. Lynching me solves nothing.



Why exactly do we gain evidence by lynching someone else as opposed to you?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been getting the Mafia vibe from LB for a while now, so I guess I'll just go with my instincts on this one.

*[VOTE LYNCH LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Sure you're not butthurt for getting banned? 

Explain how I give up a mafia vibe. I'm waiting.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Actually, on second thought, I'll let the brothers live for now.



But, why? 

If you don't kill them they'll kill you.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2011)

Of course LB, that's why. 

Are you looking for an argument or something? It's just a gut feeling. Or maybe I just unconsciously associate the font color red with being Mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't intend on changing my colour. If you're going to associate me (even jokingly) with mafia because of it, all I can say is that's a horrible move. Assuming your town.

 You mafia scum you.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 20, 2011)

dark0 said:


> But, why?
> 
> If you don't kill them they'll kill you.



Now that I'm not lynching them, they probably won't 

Seriously though, I'm not sure I want to help you by lynching them. We would basically waste 2 turns on doing so without any clues towards the mafia (unless we have a cop claim or something similar), and besides, now that you've revealed them they're likely to be killed off by the mafia anyway so why waste our main weapon? Also just like you mentioned they are loose cannons that are likely to nail a mafia or someone from a vigilante coalition with their kill.
Sorry bro, but all things considered, I just don't see a benefit in helping you.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2011)

I wasn't serious about the color thing obviously, as I said, just a gut feeling. But feel free to think whatever you want.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Hence why I said "even jokingly."

You're unfit to wear Azula as a set.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

Votes-

Hiruzen(9) sajin, wez, castiel,, chaosreaper, mangekyou sharingal, roflcopter, chibason, icyblade, LegendaryBeauty

LegendaryBeauty(9) whatadrag, nudeshroom, hiruzen sarutobi, bgtymin, sito, kakashi hatake, gr8 destroyer, lyra, Avalon

Aiyanah(1) -butcher

Synn(1) -banhammer

Wez(1) - jiriaya the gallant

Mangekyou SharingAL(1) -james

Nudeshroom(1) - vastolordae

Epic(1) -aiyanah

No lynch(5) - gumby2ms, phoenix zoro, federer, toreno, synn


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Amrun hasn't voted.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> gumby2ms
> phoenix zoro
> federer
> toreno
> ...



a very good point. One of them has to be mafia. And I already know which one should be investigated first...TORENO!


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

^Wow. When you want revenge you mean it.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2011)

dark0 said:


> Sorry HS, that was mean. I gave you 4 hints and I shall highlight them all.
> 
> I didn't want to give away Roflcopter's name because some vigilante might try to kill him before he is lynched. So batista, can you protect me and roflcopter tonight?


 
. Just..


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

Why would I vote, LB? 

Guys I just got out of class but I'm eating dinner.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Just noting. Not saying it's for some sinister plot.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Now that I'm not lynching them, they probably won't
> 
> Seriously though, I'm not sure I want to help you by lynching them. We would basically waste 2 turns on doing so without any clues towards the mafia (unless we have a cop claim or something similar), and besides, now that you've revealed them they're likely to be killed off by the mafia anyway so why waste our main weapon? Also just like you mentioned they are loose cannons that are likely to nail a mafia or someone from a vigilante coalition with their kill.
> Sorry bro, but all things considered, I just don't see a benefit in helping you.



The Vigilante Coalition wins when all of the Barrel Girls Gang, Quinn, and Liddy are dead.

Town wins when all of the Barrel Girls Gang *and the Fuentes Brothers* are dead.

Also the lynch is often used for baseless things such as killing HS and hikawa. Even though they could have a BGG role it's still all random.

The Fuentes Brothers lynch helps the town's cause, and killing off vigilantes does NOT. They are just like pro-town vigilantes. If you watch dexter like I now do, then you should know that dexter and the group he leads, only kill those who murder other human beings. Meaning NO town members.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> ^Wow. When you want revenge you mean it.



 This is nothing against Toreno. He is just a sneaky little bastard at times playing the role of wolf in sheep's clothing. And anybody that votes no lynch on day 2 or beyond is always suspicious. Thats why I only say investigate and not kill.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 20, 2011)

So its between LB and HS well then...

*[VOTE Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

May I ask the reason behind your vote?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 20, 2011)

see

My vote wasn't counted.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

What I find very funny is that 99% of the votes against LB are very detailed while the posts against me are short with no explanation.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

My reasoning?

Fish

That is all.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

99% of the reasons against me is "gut feeling", as opposed to actual evidence.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

Gut feeling is better than no reason at all. 

I suggest some people read through all the posts before voting.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 20, 2011)

I gave you guys two god-damn bona fide mafiosos and you blow it off.

GG mafia, wish I could be with you guys.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 20, 2011)

This is like a long bout of pugilism between LB and HS.

Rocky would be pleased


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2011)

dark0 said:


> I gave you guys two god-damn bona fide mafiosos and you blow it off.


 
It's funny how it says in your role description that you're not allowed to do that. 
Reading comprehension, you don't have it. 
----------

Also, I'm willing to help out town if they so desire. :33


----------



## MSAL (Jan 20, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> ----------
> 
> Also, I'm willing to help out town if they so desire. :33



Does that mean youre mafia


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Does that mean youre mafia


 
I could answer that, or you could actually read the thread.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Also, I'm willing to help out town if they so desire. :33



Kill LB.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 20, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I could answer that, or you could actually read the thread.



Or you could accept my sarcasm


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

Votes-

Hiruzen(12) sajin, wez, castiel,, chaosreaper, mangekyou sharingal, roflcopter, chibason, icyblade, LegendaryBeauty, Mastic, Stinger Bell, Sphyer

LegendaryBeauty(9) whatadrag, nudeshroom, hiruzen sarutobi, bgtymin, sito, kakashi hatake, gr8 destroyer, lyra, Avalon

Aiyanah(1) -butcher

Synn(1) -banhammer

Wez(1) - jiriaya the gallant

Mangekyou SharingAL(1) -james

Nudeshroom(1) - vastolordae

Epic(1) -aiyanah

No lynch(5) - gumby2ms, phoenix zoro, federer, toreno, synn


The Gr8 Destroyer - dark0


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

He said town, not mafia, HS.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Kill LB.


 
I'll only take suggestions from people that have a functioning brain.



Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Or you could accept my sarcasm


 I could accept it, but you can keep it tho. You may need it for something better.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

I know what he said LB. Hence why my post makes sense.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

That vote count can't possibly be right, HS.  dark0 voted for The Gr8 Destroyer.  I was about to do another one when I noticed yours up there.  I'm pretty tired and don't really want to count. 

I'm a good mod and read everything though.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry forgot that *ONE*.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2011)

I give up on trying to follow shit. This is just a clusterfuck. I'm just going to spitevote people who annoy me at random and hope they're mafia, and if not, at the very least hope they are one of many characters in the show I dislike.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

Keep your vote as is WhatADrag. It would be pointless to change now.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I give up on trying to follow shit. This is just a clusterfuck. I'm just going to spitevote people who annoy me at random and hope they're mafia, and if not, at the very least hope they are one of many characters in the show I dislike.



well, What a drag :sad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> well, What a drag :sad



Don't think I don't know you're Mafia, Al-san 

If I had any kind of killing role, the entire mafia would be solo'd in three night phases.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't think I don't know you're Mafia, Al-san
> 
> If I had any kind of killing role, the entire mafia would be solo'd in three night phases.



I did that once.

But there were 4 mafiosos


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

I am sorry HS, but to get these going and stop all this spite someone must be taken care of. Unfortunately it will be you. LB might be coming next.

*[change vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

*Modkill*

*MODKILL

*​*Fireworks*, a *Generic Townie*, has requested to be modkilled due to an unforseen amount of schoolwork.
​


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am sorry HS, but to get these going and stop all this spite someone must be taken care of. Unfortunately it will be you. LB might be coming next.
> 
> *[change vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*



Very strange person you are. 

First, you going a tangent talking about how you didn't trust LB and how you were suspicious of her...and more! 

Then, you are given the opportunity to lynch her and you don't take it?

If this is how you are going to act in the mafia, then someone should just kill your ass right now.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't think I don't know you're Mafia, Al-san
> 
> If I had any kind of killing role, the entire mafia would be solo'd in three night phases.



Clever boy, Leo-kun






HS, Wy have i got a stupid colour for my name in your post?


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Sorry forgot that *ONE*.



Hey, hey, chill, just pointing it out.  I forget votes too.   That's why it's good to have more than one pair of eyes.

Guys, we need a total of 21 votes for majority.

Once we reach it, the phase will end.


Any day actions should please submit them asap if they want to use them.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

I actually feel pity for HS. He's going to be killed like Hikawa before the first phase of most games. 

But last time I showed pity, the person acted like a total ass. And Nova and I were never really the same again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2011)

In the hopes of reaching majority, I am sincerely sorry if you are a townie, HS. Well not entirely, but blood has to be spilled, or else the townies are going to be in this constant state of chaos until we antagonize someone else.

*[Change Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## dark0 (Jan 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I actually feel pity for HS. He's going to be killed like Hikawa before the first phase of most games.
> 
> But last time I showed pity, the person acted like a total ass. And Nova and I were never really the same again.



22 pages on the first phase 

*[Vote lynch hiruzen sarutobi]*


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

I just hope that when I am lynched and revealed to be a townie, you go after LB for starting this crap.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

This is the second day phase, IIRC.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> This is the second day phase, IIRC.


 
It is              .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

HS get lynch gracefully.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Concept is foreign to him.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 20, 2011)

*[change vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 20, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Hey, hey, chill, just pointing it out.  I forget votes too.   That's why it's good to have more than one pair of eyes.
> 
> Guys, we need a total of 21 votes for majority.
> 
> Once we reach it, the phase will end.



I counted 42 players, majority would be 22 votes.

Also, we will never get majority as long as we have players voting for random people and VNL...


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

Wait, wait. It is 42.

22 then. 

I don't know if I should lynch whomever has the most or just lynch no one.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Sudden change in vote, aiyanah. Interesting.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 20, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Wait, wait. It is 42.
> 
> 22 then.
> 
> I don't know if I should lynch whomever has the most or just lynch no one.



Listen to your heart


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

Epic, what does that mean?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

whomever has the most


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 20, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Epic, what does that mean?



Listen to your heart .......when it's callin' for you.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

^I see what you did there...

And Amrun, with people constantly changing votes and randomyl changing, the majority could easily switch. No lynch would be better IMO.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> ^I see what you did there...
> 
> And Amrun, with people constantly changing votes and randomyl changing, the majority could easily switch. No lynch would be better IMO.


 
You're just saying that because you're the one getting lynched.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay, so what! I still think it is too hard to pick someone to vote. The number of votes between me and LB are very close.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Okay, so what! I still think it is too hard to pick someone to vote. The number of votes between me and LB are very close.


 
Not lynching anyone at this point would be a waste.

Besides, if you don't get lynched today, people will try again the next dayphase. So, we might as well just get it over with.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Can't help but laugh here.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Can't help but laugh here.


 
At me, with me, or at HS ?
Choose wisely.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

With you, at the "might as well get it over with" comment.


----------



## Savage (Jan 20, 2011)

What happens if we tie the votes? Then what?


----------



## Chibason (Jan 20, 2011)

^ usually results in a 'coin flip' of sorts


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

Tie vote may not actually mean tie vote.  There are several vote changing roles.

But if it was actually a tie, there would be no lynch or a coin flip.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

You guys don't know jack about what you're doing.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

^I could say the same to you.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

Who, LB?  Me?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Unlike you, most people will understand what I mean, Hiruzen.

No, not you Amrun. I'm employing a new tactic.


----------



## Savage (Jan 20, 2011)

To be honest both HS and LB caused this clusterfuck. One or both of you guys got to go.

Can someone post a current vote count? Plz


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

:33 I quite agree.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 20, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Not lynching anyone at this point would be a waste.



Agreed.  

This is a horse race right now, voting for a random person or VNL is useless.  Either Hiruzen and LB, someone needs to fall


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 20, 2011)

lol i changed my vote to make LB sweat a little
someone join me in doing so


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

You bitch.  But it's no fun without some worry.


----------



## Grep (Jan 20, 2011)

LB and HS are really ruining this game right now. 

Its pretty lame to be honest. 

The irony though is that she is bitching at him for shit while doing it at the same time. Lol.

If only they could both be lynched.


----------



## Savage (Jan 20, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Legendary Beauty]*

This phase has to get closer to ending.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Cool story, BG. Feel free to contribute as opposed to bitching.

Provided I survive this phase, I'll keep my mouth shut. We'll see how things go from there.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 20, 2011)

3 new votes for LB and she'll be tied with Hiruzen :WOW
make it happen
actually i'm not sure about those 3


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

And if I die this phase and it is revealed I am townie, it won't matter if you keep your mouth shut.

Now, those who switched their votes to "get this over with" particulary WhatADrag, switch back and we can "get this over with".


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

When does this phase end anyways?


----------



## dark0 (Jan 20, 2011)

The friendship between Miguel prado and dexter is so beautiful.

I just watched the part where Miguel figured out he killed the wife slayer and fully supported him.  So beautiful...


----------



## Savage (Jan 20, 2011)

This phase vote i think will be wasted on LB and the next will be on HS for possibly just because reason. You guys couldn't come to some kind of mutual agreement.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so tired and you guys can't come to a decision.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hiruzen knows that he is going to get killed and he will be revealed as townie, I doubt that he is willing to keep a lie going even to the grave, because he knows he is going to die. But it's not too late, it's never too late.

*[Change lynch vote Legendary beauty]*


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

What irritates me the most is that people vote for random ass things/people, then sign off for the rest of the day/never look back that the thread.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

That annoys me too, HS, whether I'm playing or modding.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> With you, at the "might as well get it over with" comment.


 
Ah.. I see. 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> And if I die this phase and it is revealed I am townie, it won't matter if you keep your mouth shut.


 
You do realise that whether you're a townie or not has absolutely nothing to do with this, right ? 



> Now, those who switched their votes to "get this over with" particulary WhatADrag, switch back and we can "get this over with".


 
Lynching LB won't "get this over with", unless you get killed in the nightphase.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm looking forward to getting lynched, just to spite townies. 

I'd really rather not, though. I got a role I really liked.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2011)

Can somebody do a vote count?


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

Give me a sec. I will.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 20, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i take it you have no investigative role or killing role
> so you cant confirm your suspicions
> i'm completely harmless anyway
> feels good man


Sure ya are.

It seems like you're just a Mafia hiding in plain site.

"Everybody counts or nobody counts", you know that right?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What irritates me the most is that people vote for random ass things/people, then sign off for the rest of the day/never look back that the thread.



I was registering for school. 

Though I have checked back in on my ipod & such, seems there were a few people trying to sneak in with one line votes.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

Votes-

Hiruzen(13) sajin, wez, castiel,, chaosreaper, mangekyou sharingal, roflcopter, chibason, icyblade, LegendaryBeauty, Mastic, Stinger Bell, Sphyer, VastorLorDae

LegendaryBeauty(12)  nudeshroom, hiruzen sarutobi, bgtymin, sito, kakashi hatake, gr8 destroyer, lyra, Avalon, dark0, Aiyanah, Jiraiya the Gallent, WhatADrag

Aiyanah(1) -butcher

Synn(1) -banhammer

Mangekyou SharingAL(1) -james

No lynch(5) - gumby2ms, phoenix zoro, federer, toreno, synn


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

Hope I'm making the right call, here. Last time.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I was registering for school.
> 
> Though I have checked back in on my ipod & such, seems there were a few people trying to sneak in with one line votes.



Thats a different story then. Plus your vote had some meaning/usefulness to it.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

WAD, did you really just tie it on purpose?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 20, 2011)

dark0 said:


> Hiruzen knows that he is going to get killed and he will be revealed as townie, I doubt that he is willing to keep a lie going even to the grave, because he knows he is going to die. But it's not too late, it's never too late.
> 
> *[Change lynch vote Legendary beauty]*





Everyone knows that it's the job of the Mafia to keep lying till the end...it's their duty. *IF* Hiruzen is Mafia, he wouldn't give up till the gamemod posts the write-up.  I know this for a fact, and so does everyone who is in the current DBZ Mafia game.

I'm not saying you should switch your vote back to LB, but if that's your reason for *not* voting for him, you're a sucker.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 20, 2011)

*votes:*

vote history is interesting this phase
lol 1 vote in it

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sajin* -> Hiruzen Sarutobi > The Gr8 Destroyer > Hiruzen Sarutobi
*WhatADrag* -> LegendaryBeauty > Hiruzen Sarutobi > LegendaryBeauty
*aiyanah* -> 【Epic?】 > LegendaryBeauty
*Wez ★* -> Hiruzen Sarutobi
*NudeShroom* -> LegendaryBeauty
*Castiel* -> Hiruzen Sarutobi
*Hiruzen Sarutobi* -> LegendaryBeauty
*Stringer Bell* -> Hiruzen Sarutobi
*VastoLorDae* -> LegendaryBeauty > NudeShroom > Hiruzen Sarutobi
*Jiraiya the Gallant* -> Wez ★ > LegendaryBeauty
*ChaosReaper* -> Hiruzen Sarutobi
*BGtymin* -> LegendaryBeauty
*LegendaryBeauty* -> BGtymin > no lynch > Hiruzen Sarutobi
*gumby2ms* -> no lynch
*Mangekyou SharingAL* -> Hiruzen Sarutobi
*Sitό* -> LegendaryBeauty
*Jαmes* -> Mangekyou SharingAL
*Kakashi Hatake* -> LegendaryBeauty
*Phoenix Zoro* -> no lynch
*Federer* -> no lynch
*The Gr8 Destroyer* -> LegendaryBeauty
*Lyra* -> LegendaryBeauty
*Butcher* -> aiyanah
*R o f l c o p t e r* -> Hiruzen Sarutobi
*Toreno* -> no lynch
*Synn* -> no lynch
*Banhammer* -> Synn
*Chibason* -> Hiruzen Sarutobi
*icyBlade* -> Hiruzen Sarutobi
*Mastic* -> Hidden Nin > Hiruzen Sarutobi
*dark0* -> The Gr8 Destroyer > Hiruzen Sarutobi > LegendaryBeauty
*Avalon* -> LegendaryBeauty
*Sphyer* -> Hiruzen Sarutobi

*Hiruzen Sarutobi -> 13 votes
LegendaryBeauty -> 12 votes
no lynch -> 5 votes
Mangekyou SharinAL -> 1 vote
aiyanah -> 1 vote
Synn -> 1 vote*


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2011)

Just flip a coin.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

Fuck this.  Coin flippage.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2011)

*prays for HS's lynch*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 20, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Sure ya are.
> 
> It seems like you're just a Mafia hiding in plain site.
> 
> "Everybody counts or nobody counts", you know that right?


mafia bros come at me
vigilante bro come at me
do your worst


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

^That's what I am hoping for.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

Suspense is killing me. Town is killing you.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

I guess now we wait?

Stinger Bell, is there anything I can do to change your vote?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2011)

I guess he's writing it right now.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

I need the ryoma image.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

^^SHe better not be!


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 20, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I guess he's writing it right now.



I'm about 98% sure that Amrun is a chick



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I guess now we wait?
> 
> Stinger Bell, is there anything I can do to change your vote?



You can start by using my correct name, ST*R*INGER...not STINGER


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah Amrun is a girl.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

^Make that 100%. She is. 

Also, is there anything I can do to convince you to change your vote Stinger Bell?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 20, 2011)

She is               .


----------



## Butcher (Jan 20, 2011)

The suspense is _killer_.

I love the puns you can use for Dexter .


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2011)

Butcher. You are still voting for Aiyanahh, why?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh sorry Amrun.  I didn't know.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

*End of Day Phase II.*

The department's suspicions had heightened.  Fingers were pointed everywhere, but they kept coming back to one familiar face.

*Jim McCourt: *I can't save you this time...

*Captain Matthews: *This is it for you.

---

*Hiruzen Sarutobi (Generic Townie) *has been lynched.

END OF DAY PHASE II.

It is now Night Phase II.  Please PM me your actions as quickly as possible.
​


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 20, 2011)

How many generic townies are there?


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2011)

You all knew I was making the write up.  I didn't see all that other stuff going on.  It had been over 24 hours and my phases were 24 hours.  Majority was NOT going to be reached, that much was clear.

There are (were) 6 total generic townies, and now only 4 are left.

Yes, I am female.

Please no more posting in the night phase.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Sorry amrun*



LegendaryBeauty said:


> I need the ryoma image.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 22, 2011)

Night phase was extended because not everyone's actions are in.

If I wake up and they're still not there, I'm writing it anyway.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 22, 2011)

*END OF NIGHT PHASE II

**Dexter Morgan* finally had his prey cornered...

Ironically, the night had begun with *Marco Fuentes* sneaking up on him, looking for a quick kill.

Unluckily for Marco, *Dexter *was smarter and *Marco* fit the code.

*Marco* was a cold-blooded killer and thus in line to be killed.

He never stood a chance.

---

DEATH


*Roflcopter* - *Marco Fuentes* _[Serial Killer.] _was killed by *Dexter Morgan*.

---

_Moderator note: no other night actions went through for one reason or another.

_*START OF DAY PHASE III*​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

Nicely done, Dexter.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 22, 2011)

Who was Marco Fuentes?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 22, 2011)

good night for the town, I guess?


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 22, 2011)

Amrun, I think you forgot to say who Marco was.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh, I forgot. I'll fix it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

Rofl's lurking.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 22, 2011)

Rofl is so fucking sly when he's SK I swear!


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 22, 2011)

...

Wez, if that was a coincidence... . Just .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

Looking at Kakashi Hatake, as he doesn't contribute much to the games in terms of posts/thoughts/etc.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 22, 2011)

Question, are there suppose to be any clues in these writeups because they're pretty short and I haven't found anything, how about anyone else?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry for the inactivity. I'll have to vote someone before i get modkilled, so the first one to suggest a lynch gets my back up.

It's gonna take a while to catch up, i'm way behind, my browser's being a piece of shit, i'm playing three other mafia at the same time, and Grahf's sets are making me pause every time.

Sorry Amrun.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

Like I said, I'm just curious of Kakashi Hatake. When was the last time you saw him contribute anything?


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 22, 2011)

.....here goes 

*[VOTE No LYNCH]*


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 22, 2011)

The Serial Killer is already dead?
Nicely done Dexter. Whoever you are


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

*[vote lynch 【Epic?】]*

day 3 voting no lynch? 
really?
too easy if your mafia


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 22, 2011)

Why do you [VOTE No LYNCH]?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> *[vote lynch 【Epic?】]*
> 
> day 3 voting no lynch?
> really?
> too easy if your mafia



Going to agree with aiyanah here.

*[vote lynch 【Epic?】]*


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> *[vote lynch 【Epic?】]*
> 
> day 3 voting no lynch?
> really?
> too easy if your mafia



Stop lying. You aren't suspicious, you're doing it out of pure spite


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 22, 2011)

【Epic™】 said:


> .....here goes
> 
> *[VOTE No LYNCH]*



I see.

*[VOTE LYNCH Epic™]*


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 22, 2011)

Why does everyone do that


----------



## Butcher (Jan 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch 【Epic™】]*

I see it.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 22, 2011)

Because you're voting no lynch on the third day?


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 22, 2011)

And What does that mean?


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 22, 2011)

You don't want the town to get any kills?


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 22, 2011)

I just didn't know who to vote for


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 22, 2011)

Then don't vote yet, bro.

This always happens when somebody votes no lynch late in the game, I don't know if you're Mafia but you gotta admit it looks kinda weird.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 22, 2011)

【Epic?】 said:


> .....here goes
> 
> *[VOTE No LYNCH]*


That doesn't count.




aiyanah said:


> *[vote lynch 【Epic?】]*
> 
> day 3 voting no lynch?
> really?
> too easy if your mafia


Words of wisdom, my friend. *[vote lynch 【Epic?】]*


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm not really sure how these things work. I mean, I understand the concept, however, I don't see how voting no lynch brings suspicion to that person  I just don't understand how that's weird.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

【Epic?】 said:


> Stop lying. You aren't suspicious, you're doing it out of pure spite


of course i wasn't sus of you
until you voted no lynch 



【Epic?】 said:


> I'm not really sure how these things work. I mean, I understand the concept, however, I don't see how voting no lynch brings suspicion to that person  I just don't understand how that's weird.


voting no lynch means you dont want the town to get any kills
its also likely to coax the town into wasting a day phase if the no lynch wagon gets followed
if this was one phase earlier then i would have let it slide
town cant waste days this far in

i guess we'll just have to see the progress of this vote


----------



## Aries (Jan 22, 2011)

[Vote lynch epic]


----------



## Chibason (Jan 22, 2011)

Hmm, I didn't get the Mafia vibe from Epic beforehand...And I cant tell if he genuinely doesn't get the problem with a 'no lynch' vote this late in the game...

It could be a rookie mistake..or better yet, a rookie _mafia_ mistake..


*[Vote lynch Epic]*


----------



## Mastic (Jan 22, 2011)

*[VOTE Lynch Epic]*

Sorry bro you were just the first one to fuck up here lol.


----------



## icyBlade (Jan 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Epic™]*

I will laugh so hard if he turns out not to be mafia


----------



## Synn (Jan 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH 【Epic?】]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 22, 2011)

Bandwagon has happened so easily that I'm reluctant.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Epic™]*

In either case you're mafia who is bad at this game or a spineless hippy

neither is a good thing


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

The game need to be more than just bandwagoning, really.


----------



## Synn (Jan 22, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Bandwagon has happened so easily that I'm reluctant.



Well, not really. He said he didn't know who to vote for and [vote no lynch] is his excuse... When I don't know who to vote for, I don't post. Simple as that.

What good is voting no lynch at this point?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 22, 2011)

Wasn't The Gr8 Destroyer outed as one of the Fuentes Brothers during the last Day Phase?


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 22, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Hmm, I didn't get the Mafia vibe from Epic beforehand...And I cant tell if he genuinely doesn't get the problem with a 'no lynch' vote this late in the game...
> 
> It could be a rookie mistake..or better yet, a rookie _mafia_ mistake..
> 
> ...



Like me, you seem unsure, so do what I did and vote no lynch


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree he was wrong for voting no lynch, but I also can see it's an easy opportunity for Mafia to jump on.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

lol easiest wagon i've ever seen 
i'm being put off it

*[change vote lynch Mastic]*
your comment to Epic sticks out to me


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 22, 2011)

YAY!!!!


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol easiest wagon i've ever seen
> i'm being put off it
> 
> *[change vote lynch Mastic]*
> your comment to Epic sticks out to me



BAAHAHAHAHA! You start a bandwagon and then jump off?


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 22, 2011)

Votes-

No Lynch(1)- Epic

Epic(12)- Grahf, EnterTheToa, Butcher, Closet Pervert, ChaosReaper, Chibason, Mastic, icyBlade, Synn, Homestuck, Castiel, WhatADrag

Mastic(1)- aiyanah


21 Votes is the Majority


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 22, 2011)

kinda disappointed dexter missed other kill last night. maybe bulletproof? is there one, can't remember maybe clay. speaking of clay. string bell i'll help you host a 'the wire mafia'. Now that would be dope imagine being clay davis, or Omar little or We-bay.

*[VOTE LYNCH EPIC]* At least till something better emerges.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> BAAHAHAHAHA! You start a bandwagon and then jump off?


indeed i did
i'm playing for no side right now
interpret that how you will 

Ino pig has nothing on me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree with what the mod said. Blatant mafia or spineless coward. GTFO.

*[Vote Lynch Epic(you're not worth the copy and paste for your alt code)]*

Last Day phase took FOREVER, let's just move onto night already


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 22, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> kinda disappointed dexter missed other kill last night. maybe bulletproof? is there one, can't remember maybe clay. speaking of clay. string bell i'll help you host a 'the wire mafia'. Now that would be dope imagine being clay davis, or Omar little or We-bay.



Dibs on Stringer Bell!

The Wire Mafia would be tight, you could make lots of characters/roles/factions etc.  Lets talk latter.



aiyanah said:


> indeed i did
> i'm playing for no side right now
> interpret that how you will
> 
> Ino pig has nothing on me



I interpreted it as entertaining...nothing malicious


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 22, 2011)

9 More Votes then Majority shall be reached.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

Resisting temptation to end phase early, because it may be unbeneficial to town.


----------



## Federer (Jan 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Epic]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> 9 More Votes then *Magority* shall be reached.



Magority 

*[VOTE FIRE HIRUZEN SARUTOBI as SUB-GAMEMOD]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Federer (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't make fun of his Engrish.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 22, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Magority
> 
> *[VOTE FIRE HIRUZEN SARUTOBI as SUB-GAMEMOD]*



Don't hate me for doing my job.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 22, 2011)

I think he's actually hating you for not knowing how to spell.

After all, you are the self-proclaimed best sub mod.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2011)

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*

Another ridiculous phase.

So I'll make a ridiculous vote while I go back and re-evaluate everything.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 22, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I agree with what the mod said. Blatant mafia or spineless coward. GTFO.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Epic(you're not worth the copy and paste for your alt code)]*
> 
> Last Day phase took FOREVER, let's just move onto night already



.......On second thought, I change my mind. You're very annoying 


*[Change VOTE Lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Don't hate me for doing my job.



I hate you b/c you're a terrible speller 

LOL! I got negged for pointing out your mistake.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

Nudeshroom confirmed for mafia


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 22, 2011)

No, because like me, she's not sure who to vote for. How is that ambiguous  Enlighten me, please


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> Nudeshroom confirmed for mafia



VNL = Mafia

It's undeniable...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> Nudeshroom confirmed for mafia



Interesting.  Why not change your vote to me considering you already changed it once to someone who had no votes?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

because Nudey
you said you would re-evaluate
if your re-evaluation is not satisfactory then i'll vote for you


----------



## Mastic (Jan 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol easiest wagon i've ever seen
> i'm being put off it
> 
> *[change vote lynch Mastic]*
> your comment to Epic sticks out to me



Idk how but whatev, theres no point in arguing with ur logic.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 22, 2011)

I lost the game, thanks dexter.

*[VOTE LYNCH EPIC]*


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 22, 2011)

Votes-

No Lynch(1)- NudeShroom

Epic(14)- Grahf, EnterTheToa, Butcher, Closet Pervert, ChaosReaper, Chibason, Mastic, icyBlade, Synn, Homestuck, Castiel, WhatADrag, Federer, dark0

Mastic(1)- aiyanah


21 Votes is the Majority


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2011)

Why are  you still posting if you're dead


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 22, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Why are  you still posting if you're dead



I am the sub-mod and therefore it is my job to keep the vote tally and keep track of those who haven't posted.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes, Hiruzen Sarutobi is keeping track of votes and such for me.  It saves me a lot of time.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch【Epic™】]*


----------



## Grep (Jan 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Epic]
*
Tired of letting tards like HS/LB slow the game down.

Sorry bro.

In the future waiting to vote is an option. You don't have to vote the second the day phase starts back up.



Castiel said:


> Why are  you still posting if you're dead



Why are you still posting if you can't read?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jan 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch【Epic™】]*

I'll jump on the wagon.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

if epic comes up innocent then a lot of mafia were on this wagon
or none were on it at all
which is it? >_>

back to the music
}}}d(-_-)b{{{


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 22, 2011)

I still have a list of my suspected mafia that we can put on cross next day phase, but let it be known for the townies out there: If you're not mafia, show a sense of justice, no lynching on Day 3 is terrible, like BGTymin said, don't have to vote immediately.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 22, 2011)

Votes-

No Lynch(1)- NudeShroom

Epic(17)- Grahf, EnterTheToa, Butcher, Closet Pervert, ChaosReaper, Chibason, Mastic, icyBlade, Synn, Homestuck, Castiel, WhatADrag, Federer, dark0, Sajin, BGtymin, Kakashi Hatake

Mastic(1)- aiyanah


21 Votes is the Majority


----------



## dark0 (Jan 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> if epic comes up innocent then a lot of mafia were on this wagon
> or none were on it at all
> which is it? >_>
> 
> ...



Chances are that a lot of mafia were on it, but the mafia were the minority in the first place so it makes no difference in the slightest.

Unless of course the guy does pop up mafia, in that case anyone he was partnered with jumped on the bandwagon late despite possibly viewing the thread earlier.


----------



## Savage (Jan 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*

No one sees anything wrong with what aiyanah did?


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 22, 2011)

What did she do


----------



## Savage (Jan 22, 2011)

I doubt you care now but she started a legit 100% effective gangbang on you and then just dropped off. That doesn't seem remotely strange/suspicious?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

if i was mafia i would have disappeared after casting my vote
or would i 
i didn't do anything wrong though
all i did was cast a vote
look at all those goons that are happy to bandwagon



【Epic?】 said:


> What did he do


fixed


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

Aiyanah's a dude? ?!?!

Mind = BLOWN.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

It was an explosive mindfuck, not orgasm.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

fine LB
be like that 

vote Castiel
no one ever suspects the mod of being mafia
we'll lynch him for being a mod anyway 
3 spaces left and right we have icyBlade and dark0
kill them too
CR i'm never sure about cause he lays ultra low


----------



## God (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree with JtG, she's being overly-confusing with her bs. Pick a damn target and stick with it *[VOTE LYNCH aiyanah]*



BGtymin said:


> Why are you still posting if you can't read?



 Where do they get these mods.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

i have targeted Mastic and i'm sticking with it for now



Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> You drugged them. I call bull shit!
> 
> If epic turns out a townie, you a bitch for that, but not like you care because you part of the Dexter team. I'm telling you, epic is a worthless townie or has a complicated role that he doesn't know how to use.


i changed my vote to stop that wagon
bitches still hopped on anyway
if Epic is mafia you and i will be hunted through the night
i'm safe though 
dont know about you


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm loling over here.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Aiyanah's a dude? ?!?!
> 
> Mind = BLOWN.



Seriously.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

profile views get


----------



## Sajin (Jan 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Aiyanah's a dude? ?!?!
> 
> Mind = BLOWN.



I thought it was kinda obvious from some of his sets


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> if i was mafia i would have disappeared after casting my vote
> or would i
> i didn't do anything wrong though
> all i did was cast a vote
> ...



Now that was an absolute surprise 

@Jiraiya Why do you guys interpret things as ambiguous? It's really just...pointless


----------



## Savage (Jan 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i have targeted Mastic and i'm sticking with it for now
> 
> 
> i changed my vote to stop that wagon
> ...



You're part of Dexter team. Your homies joined the gangbang, brought some random people, you stop because your penis hurts you got almost majority and now epic is gonna die. What cologne are you wearing? Don't worry about me. I got Gillette odor shield that last 16 hours. I'm safe!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

The name, the women sets, the ....lack of capitalization/punctuation (something only women, being unedcuated, can do)...it all pointed to him being a her.

 ?!?!??!


----------



## Savage (Jan 22, 2011)

@Epic- Just trying to get rid of the bad guys. That's my job.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

LB where has your mind gone?
punctuation is for nazi's
i
hate
holding
shift
to
make
I
shit is painful bruh 

maybe i'm just enjoying my role too much
i should leave this thread soon before i get myself lynched


----------



## Chibason (Jan 22, 2011)

About Aiyanah- I found out a while back when someone else asked...I was surprised as well..

for me it's the name, Aiyanah

Would you mind telling us the significance of it, bro?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> You're part of Dexter team. Your homies joined the gangbang, brought some random people, you stop because your penis hurts you got almost majority and now epic is gonna die. What cologne are you wearing? Don't worry about me. I got Gillette odor shield that last 16 hours. I'm safe!


i have no homies
no ones got my back
feels bad man :(


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 22, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> @Epic- Just trying to get rid of the bad guys. That's my job.



Then do that. Enough with the speculations, it doesn't help


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

Chibason said:


> About Aiyanah- I found out a while back when someone else asked...I was surprised as well..
> 
> for me it's the name, Aiyanah
> 
> Would you mind telling us the significance of it, bro?


adolescence is a strange thing
an obsession with anime at a young age and an art site helped me stumble across the name
i liked it a lot
so it is now my alias wherever i go
its also never taken so i dont have to worry about originality


----------



## Savage (Jan 22, 2011)

【Epic?】 said:


> Then do that. Enough with the speculations, it doesn't help



I am doing my job. I see things others didn't and took action. Aiyanah has a good role/part of a team to protect him. It's you or him and i find him as the more prominent threat.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

i have no team 
:/
i wonder which role has no team and can afford to be this loud on a sketchy day phase?


----------



## God (Jan 22, 2011)

^ Serial killer. Either way, it's anti-town


----------



## Savage (Jan 22, 2011)

You're that other fuestas brother, carlos. You can only be killed by Lidy and when your bro dies you can kill one person each night. I'm about 95% sure. Will confirm after i look at the role list and get back from bowling.


----------



## Savage (Jan 22, 2011)

I think i explained it wrong but i have the right idea of you.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 22, 2011)

Jonah Mitchell seems more likely?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Aiyanah]*

For being a pseudo-trap.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> *
> 
> Why are you still posting if you can't read?*


*

What   

Nowhere in the OP did I see sub mods mentioned, and I don't really have the time to back read a half dozen pages to keep up with who's fighting who

so um, good come back??*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i take it you have no investigative role or killing role
> so you cant confirm your suspicions
> *i'm completely harmless anyway*
> feels good man
> ...


i cant kill anyone
:/



aiyanah said:


> *mafia bros come at me
> vigilante bro come at me
> do your worst*


it must be very hard to kill me if i would say something so crass
i wonder if anyone targeted me
Amrun can you give us a raw of what happened during the night phase?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2011)

shit so many pages. what's the vote count?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Aiyanah]*
> 
> For being a pseudo-trap.


LB did you get trapped?
it wasn't my intention
it was fun to watch though

might as well get busy on a vote count


----------



## Savage (Jan 22, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Jonah Mitchell seems more likely?



If so then we need him lynched today or kill Agent Walker so he loses his bulletproof ability.

@aiyanah- You're right about being harmless but no night action attack can kill you. That must be the reason you said 





aiyanah said:


> mafia bros come at me
> vigilante bro come at me
> do your worst



It would've failed anyway.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> LB did you get trapped?
> it wasn't my intention
> it was fun to watch though
> 
> might as well get busy on a vote count



You didn't intend it, that's why you're a *pseudo*-trap.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 22, 2011)

You guys need to start using manly names and girls needs to start using girly names.
Until a couple of weeks ago I had no idea Amrun was a girl for example.

And I don't think I've voted today yet so I'll just complete the bandwagon
*[Vote Lynch Epic]*


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 22, 2011)

Votes-

No Lynch(1)- NudeShroom

Epic(20)- Grahf, EnterTheToa, Butcher, Closet Pervert, ChaosReaper, Chibason, Mastic, icyBlade, Synn, Homestuck, Castiel, WhatADrag, Federer, dark0, Sajin, BGtymin, Kakashi Hatake, Zabuza, Mangekyo SharingAL, Lyra

Mastic(1)- aiyanah

Aiyanah(3)- Jiraiya the Gallent, Cubey, LegendaryBeauty

WhatADrag(1)- Epic

21 Votes is the Majority


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

Butcher why didn't you vote for me this phase?
doubt he's still online
:/


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Votes-
> 
> No Lynch(1)- NudeShroom
> 
> ...



Your signature and avatar lacks Darth Vader by the way.
I'm just saying.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 22, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Your signature and avatar lacks Darth Vader by the way.
> I'm just saying.



Asajj Ventress>Darth Vader!


----------



## Savage (Jan 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Votes-
> 
> No Lynch(1)- NudeShroom
> 
> ...



fixed. You didn't count epics vote for WhatADrag


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh right I forgot that one. Thanks!


----------



## MSAL (Jan 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH EPIC]*

@ HS..Incorrect, Asajj Ventress is > Anakin Skywalker 

See what i did there


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

i see what you did there


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

These references are lost on me, as I never watched/read Star Wars. I was Wookiepedia-ing it, though. They're the same people, and I'm going to assume he becomes infinitely more badass/powerful when he wears his get-up, like Usopp as Sogeking.

/Spam


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2011)

People are voting already...? 

Oh well, I guess I'll just make up the numbers for this lynch so that one actually happens.

*[ vote lynch Epic ]*

Speaking of Asajj, I just saw an episode yesterday where Dooku banishes her because Sidious fears she's becoming too strong. I need to find the second part of that one, it was unusual and interesting.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 22, 2011)

One More vote and Epic shall be lynched.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH EPIC]*


----------



## Savage (Jan 22, 2011)

With Stringer Bell vote that's the end of day phase 3.

You on my hitlist Aiyanah.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

*votes:*

is someone on this list dead?
i count 22 votes for 【Epic™】

*Spoiler*: __ 



*【Epic™】* -> no lynch > WhatADrag
*aiyanah* -> 【Epic™】 > Mastic
*Grαhf* -> 【Epic™】
*EnterTheTao* -> 【Epic™】
*Butcher* -> 【Epic™】
*Closet Pervert* -> 【Epic™】
*ChaosReaper* -> 【Epic™】
*Chibason* -> 【Epic™】
*Mastic* -> 【Epic™】
*icyBlade* -> 【Epic™】
*Synn* -> 【Epic™】
*Homestuck* -> 【Epic™】
*Castiel* -> 【Epic™】
*gumby2ms* -> 【Epic™】
*WhatADrag* -> 【Epic™】
*Federer* -> 【Epic™】
*NudeShroom* -> no lynch
*dark0* -> 【Epic™】
*Sajin* -> 【Epic™】
*BGtymin* -> 【Epic™】
*Kakashi Hatake* -> 【Epic™】
*Jiraiya the Gallant* -> aiyanah
*Cubey* -> aiyanah
*LegendaryBeauty* -> aiyanah
*Zabuza* -> 【Epic™】
*Mangekyou SharingAL* -> 【Epic™】
*Lyra* -> 【Epic™】
*Stringer Bell* -> 【Epic™】
*Avalon* -> 【Epic™】
*Jαmes* -> no lynch
*Phoenix Zoro* -> 【Epic™】
*VastoLorDae* -> no lynch

*WhatADrag -> 1 vote
Mastic -> 1 vote
【Epic™】 -> 24 votes
no lynch -> 3 vote
aiyanah -> 3 votes*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> With Stringer Bell vote that's the end of day phase 3.
> 
> You on my hitlist Aiyanah.


----------



## Savage (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Big Mom (Jan 22, 2011)

Aiyanah! That's my job!


Anyway, Epic has reached the majority and shall be lynched unless someone changes their vote. Just waiting on Amrun.


And yes, you are correct aiyanah. gumby2m edited his post from before, so thats why I didn't see it. But regardless.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like I'm a little too late, a majority has already been practically reached, oh well. 

*[Vote Lynch Epic]
*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

well shit
guess i wont be doing that again


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 22, 2011)

lol crazy townies. isn't it obvious with the way the bandwagon is going that epic isn't mafia? 

*[vote no lynch]*

inb4 i'm mafia for vnl.


----------



## God (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry, Epic :/

For what it's worth, I'm sure you made an honest mistake.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

obvious statement is obvious.


----------



## God (Jan 22, 2011)

^ Doesn't that apply to yours as well, then?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

Obviously retarded statement is obviously retarded.

Only Cubey.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

lol i cant believe this wagon actually happened


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jan 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Epic]*


----------



## Sajin (Jan 22, 2011)

I usually don't like using this logic, but even if Epic is a townie we literally lose nothing, unless of course you want a no lynch voting dummy in the endgame.
And frankly, I wouldn't be surprised if he actually was mafia, as I dont think his team would try defending him once the wagon gained enough votes. Him being 100% unreadable doesn't help either.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 22, 2011)

I normally give reasons.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 22, 2011)

Probably has to do with the fact that Epic is the most useless player I've ever seen.

Tops even Espionage.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2011)

*[Vote no lynch]*


 You people I swear epic better be mafia or else. I may change my vote...MAY.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

He's totally implying you're mafia. I say we lynch him.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 22, 2011)

Of course he wouldn't. Homestuck is god tier


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

someone here is mafia


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2011)

yeah and their names are Sajin and Homestuck


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

this phase town had no suspicions of their own
this easy bandwagon proved that

here's hoping something happens over night


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 22, 2011)

dat Max.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

I`m too beautitful to be mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2011)

Your avatar`s wearing shady glasses.

Everyone knows shady glasses = shady person. Shady person = mafia.

I`m onto you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> More like VastoLorDae and that creepy fucking monkey looking guy in the suit.






*[change vote lynch Homestuck]*

 Mafia obvious mafia!


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

VLD, what show is that in your set?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2011)

Not a show, from a Movie. Cats Don't Dance. Very awesome...Max(The big guy) was awesome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> that thing seriously makes my skin crawl



 yeah he does that....to mafia scum.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Not a show, from a Movie. Cats Don't Dance. Very awesome...Max(The big guy) was awesome.


how old is the movie?
i think i just got a piece of my childhood back


----------



## Amrun (Jan 23, 2011)

One day action before I end the phase.  Sorry for the delay.  I mean, it hasn't even been close to 24 hours, but majority has been reached.

I had a hot date tonight. 


I'll post the day action write up shortly.


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I had a hot date tonight.



        .


----------



## Amrun (Jan 23, 2011)

*DAY PHASE III UPDATE*

*DAY PHASE III UPDATE

**Sgt. Lopez* had been searching through everyone's files when they were away or busy... Technically, this wasn't his case, but he knew one of the men they were after.

The department didn't have enough evidence to arrest, but Sgt. Lopez didn't need evidence to kill, as long as he kept his activities quiet.

He pulled up on the trailer park in an unmarked car... A regular squad car would be too conspicuous here.

He went to the address he had memorized and parked.  Just as he predicted, his target was home, since it was outside of work hours.  Sgt. Lopez had been trailing him for days.

Sgt. Lopez knocked on the flimsy screen door and it wasn't long before his target answered.

"Mr. *Fowler*, I'm from the police department.  Can I come in?"

---

*Jiraiya the Gallant *- *Boyd Fowler *_[Janitor]_ has been killed by *Sgt. Lopez*.


I will leave the phase open in case anyone wants to change their votes in light of this or simply discuss this kill.

In a couple of hours, I will close the phase as majority has been reached as of now.
​

​


----------



## Grep (Jan 23, 2011)

I herd Laguerta blew that guy 

inb4 angel punches everyone out.

... You have to watch the show to get it btw. lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 23, 2011)

JTG was mafia? Hella pro move, Sgt. Fowler.

Time to go through his post history now in this thread for clues to his companions. Sigh.

EDIT: This is some good shit, I at least know who is NOT mafia with the retrospect of JTG's role.

You Barrel Girl Gangsters ain't got no chance this game.


----------



## Savage (Jan 23, 2011)

This is not the type of shit i want to see!!!! Just got back from dave & busters


----------



## Savage (Jan 23, 2011)

I hope i tricked some people. This is bullshit!!!! Had fun though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2011)

so far so good for townies these two phases. I am keeping vote on Homestuck


----------



## Amrun (Jan 23, 2011)

1. Aiyanah – *Epic* *Mastic*
2. Avalon - *Epic*
3. Banhammer
4. BGtymin - *Epic*
5. Blaze - Alex Tilden - DEAD
6. Butcher - *Epic*
7. Castiel - *Epic*
8. ChaosReaper - *Epic*
9. Chibason - *Epic*
10. Closet Pervert - *Epic*
11. Cubey - *Aiyanah*
12. dark0 - *Epic*
13. EnterTheTao - *Epic*
14. Epic – *No Lynch* *WhatADrag*
15. Federer - *Epic*
16. Fireworks - Generic Townie - DEAD (modkill)
17. Grahf - *Epic*
18. Gumby2ms - *Epic*
19. Hidden Nin
20. Hikawa - Barry Kurt - DEAD
21. Hiruzen Sarutobi - Generic Townie - DEAD
22. Homestuck - *Epic*
23. icyBlade - *Epic*
24. James – *No Lynch*
25. Jiraiya the Gallant - Boyd Fowler – DEAD (voted for Aiyanah this phase)
26. Kakashi Hatake - *Epic*
27. Koi - Elena Mendoza - DEAD
28. LegendaryBeauty - *Aiyanah*
29. Lyra - *Epic*
30. Mangekyou SharingAL - *Epic*
31. Mastic - *Epic*
32. [FONT=&quot]★[/FONT]No Ceilings [FONT=&quot]★[/FONT]
33. NudeShroom – *No Lynch*
34. Phoenix Zoro - *Epic*
35. R o f l c o p t e r - Marco Fuentes *- *DEAD
36. Sajin - *Epic*
37. Sito
38. Sphyer
39. Stringer Bell - *Epic*
40. Synn - *Epic*
41. The Gr8 Destroyer
42. Toreno
43. VastoLorDae – *No Lynch* *Homestuck*
44. Wez - 
45. WhatADrag - *Epic*
46. Zabuza - *Epic*


*Epic* - 24 votes
*Aiyanah* - 2 votes
*No Lynch* - 2 votes
*Homestuck* - 1 vote
*Mastic* - 1 vote
*WhatADrag* - 1 vote


If I've fucked anything up, please let me know.  In particular, I saw lots of posts from Wez, but no vote, and that seemed strange.





*Banhammer, Hidden Nin, No Ceilings, Sito, *and *Sphyer* have not posted in this phase.


In addition, if *No Ceilings* does not post before the phase is over, he will be modkilled.


I'm going to leave the phase open a little longer to give him a chance. :/  I hate modkilling.


----------



## Friday (Jan 23, 2011)

Gimme his role


----------



## Amrun (Jan 23, 2011)

He may or may not have a role. I just already modkilled one person and I don't want to do it again.

I have asked several people to be reserves, and St. Lucifer has been the first to agree.

If No Ceilings does not post in the next several hours, he will be replaced by St. Lucifer.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for keeping it open Amrun.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2011)

VM'd him, don't want anyone getting modkilled a few days into the game


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 23, 2011)

Amrun said:


> In particular, I saw lots of posts from Wez, but no vote, and that seemed strange.


Feels like even the game mod is implying I'm Mafia.  



Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Ignore my last post. I was tweakin extra hard.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Wez]*



gg, Mafia.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2011)

I hear we're lynching epic
cool

*[vote lynch epic]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 23, 2011)

gg mafia
now i wonder if Epic is mafia?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 23, 2011)

Between Dexter and Lopez, Mafia has no chance of winning.  I'm betting Jordan will be fleeing the country...


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 23, 2011)

Amrun, I know for a fact that No Ceilings has been having a crappy week since Saturday, he told me.


----------



## Savage (Jan 23, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> gg, Mafia.



 You didn't know then.

Best of luck to my team. They will pull something out their ass and win! Trust me. At least I hope.:/ 

Jiraiya the Gallant out


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 23, 2011)

JTG! You are dead and have made SEVERAL posts in this thread after being killed. Knock it off!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 23, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH EPIC]*

When in Rome I guess

Can I vote lynch HS again


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 23, 2011)

^Considering you didn't vote for me the first time...

Guys, stop with the "lynch HS" crap. Pretend I am not here and only posting votes.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 23, 2011)

May as well

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 23, 2011)

man this phase just keeps going. lol on epic going, no real good evidence just a little suspicion and a lot of bandwagon. making it too easy of the mafia. props to Lopez.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't know what to do about No Ceilings, because no matter his crappy week, he hasn't contacted me at all.  Here's official notice that St. Lucifer will be taking No Ceilings' place in this game.

Also we have added Fear to the roster of reserve players in case this happens again.

I don't want the game to end faster because people can't be bothered to participate.  I've been really disappointed with the level of activity so far.

I'm doing the day phase write up now.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 23, 2011)

*END OF DAY PHASE III

*The town had turned on *Rankin*.

"What have you ever done to help us?" they cried.

"You don't know you're getting yourself into," Rankin warned.  "Go after the mafia... Not me."

"But maybe you _are_ the mafia," they sneered.  "Only the mafia doesn't care how hard it is for us to find them."

"You'll regret it," Rankin warned again.


The town paid no heed.  Rankin was lynched, but he put up a big fight.  It was too many against one for Rankin to win, but he did at least take someone down with him.

DEATHS
​

*Epic* - *Rankin *_[Bomb]_ has been lynched.

​He has taken down *The Gr8 Destroyer* - *Carlos Fuentes *_[Carlos Fuentes]_.
 
​---

Mod notes:  This is edited.  Originally I mistakenly killed Sphyer.  I am so sorry for the confusion and the situation is being remedied as much as is possible.

---

*START OF NIGHT PHASE III

*Please send my your night actions as quickly as possible.  Night phase will end when I get everyone's actions or when 24 hours are up.

You may post in the thread until further notice to discuss the moderator error and its effects. I am sorry.


​


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 23, 2011)

Wait a second, why did Sypher die?



> *Rankin:* _[Bomb.]_ Rankin kills anyone who kills him or the person who cast the last vote for him if he is lynched. Rankin can be converted to the Barrel Girls Gang.



Sypher voted no lynch.  Last person to vote Epic is The Gr8 Destroyer


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 23, 2011)

^ i was thinking that too
but how would that be remedied right now?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 23, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> ^ i was thinking that too
> but how would that be remedied right now?



Good question...I've never encountered a situation like this.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 23, 2011)

We'd have to swap Sypher's role with another Townie, he'd basically be a confirmed Townie but at least nobody knows such an important role.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 23, 2011)

If Amrun did make a mistake, and Gr8 Destroyer should die, maybe she can shuffle Sypher and his role (Vince Masuka) back into the town with 6 or 7 other townies and their roles 

Example: 
Sypher - Role E
Player A - Role B
Player B - Role A
Player C - Vince Masuka
Player D - Role C
Player E - Role D


----------



## Amrun (Jan 23, 2011)

SHIT!!! Totally my mistake.

I don't know what to do now. 

Please let me know if I should let it remain as is or switch him with another townie.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 23, 2011)

Or I can just leave him alive as role revealed so he can tell you guys his findings.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 23, 2011)

Basically, in the HoU game Hustler accidentally revealed my role. To fix this all Chibason did was switch me with another random Townie and told them anything I had found.

It left me as a confirmed Townie but it also means nobody knows who is who.

I don't know if there is a better way though.

EDIT: Wait, you're in that game so you know.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 23, 2011)

he can be switched with Gr8's role if something needs to happen


----------



## Amrun (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll contact Sphyer and ask his opinion.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm glad it was a mistake because my first post the next day was just gonna be "Nice job, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)."

Good luck solving it, anyway.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 23, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> he can be switched with Gr8's role if something needs to happen



Gr8's role needs to die and Masuka needs to come back...

Amrun, I say you use Wez's route.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 23, 2011)

^ then its best to go with your suggestion
kill off Gr8 and randomise Sphyer's role between generics


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

lol. We do have a situation on our hands.

But it's night phase.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 23, 2011)

it needs to be fixed now or not at all LB


----------



## Amrun (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm awaiting response from Sphyer.  Sphyer will not be dying, but his role is up in the air as of now.

The Gr8 Destroyer died. I will amend the write up now.

I feel like such a failure.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 23, 2011)

Amrun


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 23, 2011)

Whatever happens, Sypher will be known to the Mafia as Pro-Town player.  If you give him a role, Mafia will undoubtedly target him.

It seems like you gotta make him a Townie or leave him as dead...I say keep him as a Townie.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, I'll let him live as long as possible.  Exactly in what manner is up to him.

I feel so bad though.  Sorry, guys.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 23, 2011)

Amrun, don't blame yourself girl.  If there's anyone to blame, it's Hiruzen Sarutobi


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

Unless, of course, everyone just deletes their posts up until the revelation, assuming no one aside from us saw it.  But I agree, it needs to be resolved now so we can move on.


----------



## Friday (Jan 23, 2011)

Edit: nvm i was confused about roles.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

Because he deserves to die for the GM's mistake? That's incredibly mafia-like of you.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 23, 2011)

It is now resolved.

 No, Sphyer does not know who the mafia is.

His role will be randomized between the remaining generic townies.

I am sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 23, 2011)

Amrun said:


> It is now resolved.
> 
> No, Sphyer does not know who the mafia is.
> 
> ...



And he is a Townie now or out of the game?


----------



## Amrun (Jan 23, 2011)

He is a Townie.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 23, 2011)

I see I was right in voting No Lynch.

I had a feeling that was a bomb  .

Anyway, mistakes happen but I'm not bothered by it. Even if I'm confirmed town now, this works to my own advantage. I already have unconditional trust and I know a few interesting things 

So in short, come at me Mafia



The later you kill me, the worse off you're going to be in the future.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

in b4 he's a bomb too.


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2011)

Told ya          .


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 23, 2011)

No talking! Its the Night Phase now!


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 23, 2011)

Amrun said:


> He is a Townie.


Why? Just give Masuka to a generic, give Sphyer to a completely random inactive, and if that happens to be a no-town, just penalize them in an amount equal to the benefits they will receive from Sphyer's Masuka actions so far.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 23, 2011)

^Read the post above you.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 23, 2011)

isn't this suppose to be the nightphase lol


----------



## Amrun (Jan 24, 2011)

*End of Night Phase III p. 1*

*END OF NIGHT PHASE III

**Dexter* had a woman on his table.  His knife was quivering over her plastic-bound chest as he stared into her tearful brown eyes.

She looked innocent.  Of course, most of his victims looked innocent when they were, in fact, perpetrators of heinous crimes.  Finding those who, like Dexter himself, looked innocent to the outside world was his specialty, after all.

Something stayed Dexter's hand this time, though.

*Lumen* came up from behind, though, and whispered in his ear.

"You saw the videotape... You know how many times they raped me.  What they did to me.  They wanted to kill me.  This woman is ruining our chances of ever finding them...  She has to be involved."

Dexter's hands quivered.

"Do it, Dexter.  Do it for me."

Dexter plunged the knife down into the woman's chest.

---

DEATH


​

*Hidden Nin - Officer Cira Manzon *_[Tracker]_ has been killed by *Dexter Morgan*.


DO NOT POST YET.
​


----------



## Amrun (Jan 24, 2011)

*End of Night Phase III p. 2*

*END OF NIGHT PHASE III CONT.*

*Jordan Chase* was becoming impatient.  Time was of the essence.  Miami Metro's police department kept getting closer and closer to the truth -- and Jordan Chase was at the heart of that truth.

His supposed partners knew that, and yet they continually failed every task he gave them.

"Tonight," Jordan said harshly, "kill someone useful."

"I'm sorry, sir," apologized *Cole Harmon*, "but they have just been too heavily protected."

Jordan sneered.  "I said kill someone useful.  If you fail tonight, make that someone yourself.  At this point, you're just a liability."

Cole's eyes hardened.  "Yes, sir."

Cole was determined to prove himself after his previous frustrating failures.

His kill tonight should be -- had better be -- easy.

Cole rethought his assessment when he got to the man's apartment.  Cole could get in easily enough, but *Joey Quinn* _was_ a police officer, and since he was suspended, it was probably safe to say that he didn't care too much about abiding by the rules.  It was best to proceed with caution.

Cole slipped through the window and past the security system with relative ease, but he couldn't get to his own target without detection.

The moment Cole reached Quinn's bedroom door, Quinn burst out of it, loading his game and looking around wildly.

Cole faded into the shadows.

"Who's there?" shouted Quinn.  "Liddy? Deb?"

"It's not your little girlfriend," Cole said and leapt forward, knife outstretched.

Quinn fired but missed as Cole knocked the gun aside, dragging his knife across Quinn's throat.

Eyes widening in shock as his throat yawned wide, spewing blood everywhere, Quinn fell to the ground.

He wouldn't be getting up again.  Cole had finally succeeded.

---

DEATH


*Wez* - *Joseph "Joey" Quinn *_[Cop] _has been killed by *Cole Harmon*.

*START OF DAY PHASE IV

*YOU MAY NOW POST.​
​


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 24, 2011)

Those fucks got Quinn?!  

This shit is on


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

FML going through 38 pages so my hindsight can see what Wez saw. I'm going to make it easy.

*[Vote Lynch Mangekyou SharingAL]*. He's mafia . He all but admitted it in a prior page!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 24, 2011)

Band  wagon time!

*[Vote lynch Amrun]*

I'm onto you.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey, now...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 24, 2011)

But in all seriousness, I'm watching in waiting. I'm not going to actively help town in any games anymore, as then I'm suddenly suspicious and bandwaggoned against.


----------



## Sito (Jan 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 24, 2011)

Did both the Town Cop and the Semi-Cop died in the same phase? 
What are the odds of that


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> FML going through 38 pages so my hindsight can see what Wez saw. I'm going to make it easy.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Mangekyou SharingAL]*. He's mafia . He all but admitted it in a prior page!



I remember seeing something like this, do you have a link to the post?

I just wrote it off as random accusation, since Wez was Quinn, his comment probably holds some weight.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 24, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Did both the Town Cop and the Semi-Cop died in the same phase?
> What are the odds of that



There is one more town cop.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

lol i have no idea who i want to win this game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> I remember seeing something like this, do you have a link to the post?
> 
> I just wrote it off as random accusation, since Wez was Quinn, his comment probably holds some weight.




Here is your summary. 

Not the most damning evidence, but if you read the rest of his post history


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> But in all seriousness, I'm watching in waiting. I'm not going to actively help town in any games anymore, as then I'm suddenly suspicious and bandwaggoned against.



Well, you *are* a very suspicious person and you *do* attract a lot of attention to yourself.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 24, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Well, you *are* a very suspicious person and you *do* attract a lot of attention to yourself.



That tends to happen when you're pro-active. Or perhaps I'm being lynched out of fear.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 24, 2011)

Sitό said:


> *[Vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*



I don't know if you're joking or not, but Hiruzen Sarutobi is dead as a player.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

dont be too active
or you'll get lynched
but you cant be too inactive either
or else you'll get lynched

what a dilemma


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I don't know if you're joking or not, but Hiruzen Sarutobi is dead as a player.



But alive as a sub-mod.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2011)

*{Vote Lynch EnterTheTao}*


Just a guess, but I'm kinda good at guessing


----------



## Toreno (Jan 24, 2011)

Sucky night phase.


----------



## Sito (Jan 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I don't know if you're joking or not, but Hiruzen Sarutobi is dead as a player.



Obvious joke is obvious. 

anyways can someone check on all of Wez votes? I only saw the one where he voted for HS. I looked like from page 18 onward.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

*[vote lynch EnterTheTao]*
following the guess
starting a wagon


----------



## Amrun (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought you were joking, Sito, but just checking and doing my modly duties, etc.

If no one has done the Wez check (though you should, Sito), I will do it when I come back from dinner.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 24, 2011)

I am going to check Wez's votes now.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> *[vote lynch EnterTheTao]*
> following the guess
> starting a wagon



LOL! You crack me up mang, you're the catalyst for people getting lynched


----------



## Sito (Jan 24, 2011)

Im looking through Wez votes guys, don't screw me over by having it before me 

edit: wait i didnt see HS post, oh well glad i saw it before i started searching, well the only thing i saw was him voting for HS from like page 18(it was a vote count).


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 24, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*
> 
> Just stirring shit up.
> 
> ...



This is his only vote in the thread, though he has posted several times. 



Sitό said:


> Im looking through Wez votes guys, don't screw me over by having it before me
> 
> edit: wait i didnt see HS post, oh well glad i saw it before i started searching, well the only thing i saw was him voting for HS from like page 18(it was a vote count).



See above.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

Or how about we vote for someone who affirmed they were mafia instead of just randomly bandwagoning for christs's sake


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

SharingAL is just trolling
night actions should have targeted him if it was apparent he was mafia from that post



Stringer Bell said:


> LOL! You crack me up mang, you're the catalyst for people getting lynched


vote ETT
he's probably mafia anyway
if not you can at least follow the vote history
one mafia will always screw up when voting


----------



## Sito (Jan 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> This is his only vote in the thread, though he has posted several times.



Yeah when i was searching before i was like, omfg why don't you vote 



> See above.



I just saw Amruns post then i scrolled down and started that post

Guess we got no leads.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 24, 2011)

Mafia games have just degenerated to aimless bandwagoning, with no rhyme nor reason to it. It's rather sickening.

*[Vote lynch What A Drag Queen]*

You strike me as suspicious, and had the balls to make a Tsunade thread even in good humour call us out on band-wagoning. We don't need your kind here. Just a feeling.


----------



## Sito (Jan 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*

I like the, just a gut feeling votes. Also LB currently doesn't strike me as suspicious.

Edit: strike that, i'll vote when more has been posted and whatadrag defends himself


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

no one wants to think for themselves
what more is there to do


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

its fascinating that Wez didn't leave a vote trail behind
gg mafia


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2011)

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Sito (Jan 24, 2011)

well everyone can just go, vote lynch amrun 

Honestly tho, this seems rather suspicious. As if Lyra is setting up for LB to g Lynched later in the game. Like it's dumb if Mafia nightkill someone like HS, since he usually gets lynched in the first couple of phases. It's just good to have someone when one of you members gets called on. Just use that person. 


Here is your summary. 


Lyra said:


> Well, you *are* a very suspicious person and you *do* attract a lot of attention to yourself.



*[Vote Lynch Lyra]*

Just feeling.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

VLD why?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 24, 2011)

I had a similar thought, Sito, but if I pursued it, people would think I was revenge lynching and that I'm "emotional" and see me as a liability.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2011)

Because to be the hero one must be the villain.


----------



## Sito (Jan 24, 2011)

That means both you and aiynah are Mafia. when onme of you dies the other is next


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

i would love town to waste a lynch on me

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*
bandwagon me :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

> SharingAL is just trolling
> night actions should have targeted him if it was apparent he was mafia from that post



People were too busy bandwagoning and Al isn't very active in this game so the suspicion on him is minimal.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

^ meh i guess so
hows about this
your wagon versus mine
whose wagon will win


----------



## Sito (Jan 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i would love town to waste a lynch on me
> 
> *[vote lynch aiyanah]*
> bandwagon me :33



I don't know whether to vote to lynch you or just ignore this:ditracted

If i vote to lynch and you end up being townie than thats just wasting a lynch and if i don't ill have my suspicions, always thinking if you were using reverse psychology.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 24, 2011)

Now we're having wagon competitions?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

mine will come out on top LB
just watch
like you said you were going to

do you want the town to waste a lynch Sitό?


----------



## Sito (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol no, but im not sure if your just trolling or using reverse psychology. I would think your trolling but there's still a chance you're using reverse psychology.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 24, 2011)

Good job i decided to get up and sleep walk for a last check on the computer




WhatADrag said:


> FML going through 38 pages so my hindsight can see what Wez saw. I'm going to make it easy.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Mangekyou SharingAL]*. He's mafia . He all but admitted it in a prior page!





*[VOTE LYNCH MANGEKYOU SHARINGAL]*

Im up for the game


Shall we see if your bandwagon is correct mr naive townie or obvious mafioso


----------



## Sito (Jan 24, 2011)

You bastards stop voting for yourselves,


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 24, 2011)

I shall be doing a vote count after my shower then one more before bed. Then again when I get back from school tomorrow.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

How about this, vote Mangekyo SharingAL because I KNOW he is mafia, I'll just leave it at that. If you're not gonna vote for him, then vote for me, even though I'm the most fodder of the fodder. At least it will ease your consciences.

Just don't waste votes on bandwagoning


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Lol no, but im not sure if your just trolling or using reverse psychology. I would think your trolling but there's still a chance you're using reverse psychology.


if you want town to waste a lynch you should go for SharingAL
if you wanna lynch mafia you should lynch me
i'm obvious mafia
choose your next answer wisely


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2011)

*[VOTE CHANGE LYNCH MANGEKYOU SHARINGAL]*

 this is what he wants.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Good job i decided to get up and sleep walk for a last check on the computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit just got real
you must be mafia
sup mafia buddy


----------



## MSAL (Jan 24, 2011)

Deary me. 

You got me 


However when my role is revealed, please make sure WhatADrag is the next to be lynched


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Deary me.
> 
> You got me
> 
> ...



Stop trying to psych these fools out!

Look at my avatar, signature, and custom title. I SEE YOU!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2011)

I just hope LB has been doing something with her one time abilities.



WhatADrag said:


> Stop trying to psych these fools out!
> 
> Look at my avatar, signature, and custom title. I SEE YOU!



....did you just call us fools?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

this is gonna be a good phase

*[vote lynch VastoLorDae]*
been holding off on this for a while


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 24, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I just hope LB has been doing something with her one time abilities.



What.....?


----------



## MSAL (Jan 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> How about this, vote Mangekyo SharingAL because *I KNOW he is mafia*, I'll just leave it at that. If you're not gonna vote for him, then vote for me, even though I'm the most fodder of the fodder. At least it will ease your consciences.
> 
> Just don't waste votes on bandwagoning





WhatADrag said:


> Stop trying to psych these fools out!
> 
> Look at my avatar, signature, and custom title. *I SEE YOU*!



PEOPLE LISTEN TO ME PLEASE!

When i get lynched and get revealed..PLEASE make sure you come back to this post. Leo is saying HE KNOWS im mafia....We will see.

Again COME BACK TO THIS POST.



Dont say i havnt helped all you townies by serving and protecting


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> this is gonna be a good phase
> 
> *[vote lynch VastoLorDae]*
> been holding off on this for a while



 Your not going to lynch me nor do you want to lynch me. 



LegendaryBeauty said:


> What.....?



do not give me no BS LB. You claimed that role, so I am calling you out on it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 24, 2011)

What role specifically? I want to see if we're on the same page.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

give me a hint


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh come on I practically said it!. What other role can be that specific?

*[change vote lynch whatadrag]*

 for what MSA is saying....and WAD calling me a fool.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

WAD is just shooting blindly like most of us :33

mafia are waiting for an obvious wagon to form
dont let it form
keep changing the wagon
someones bound to slip up eventually 

also
dont use one time abilities on me
you'll be disappointed


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 24, 2011)

It can still be misinterpeted. In before someone says I'm pro-mafia. 

I know exactly what you're talking about. I'm waiting and lying low to see someone suspicious for now.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> WAD is just shooting blindly like most of us :33



He said he *knows* I am mafia.


----------



## Sito (Jan 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> if you want town to waste a lynch you should go for SharingAL
> if you wanna lynch mafia you should lynch me
> i'm obvious mafia
> choose your next answer wisely




Ill just keep my vote, you bastards voting for yourselves are assholes, trying to confuse me(the motherfucking Governor)


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

but he said he was cannon fodder


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

edit before modkill


----------



## MSAL (Jan 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> but he said he was cannon fodder



Anyone can say that 

Im quite happy to be lynched though, because due to a slip up by WAD it would guarantee his downfall.

Hes a naive townie trying to show off, or a mafia 

If youre mafia, and protecting him...well..........


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

i'm playing pro town too much
lets spice it up

*[change vote lynch Sitό]*
until i see a modkill for role revealing


----------



## Sito (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not the governor, I was joking. I'm actually Dee Dee. OH wait wrong 'Dexter'


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

yep
your the one


----------



## Sito (Jan 24, 2011)

Stop spamming you, since im posting anyways, are you a guy or girl? 

1 post till i get 1000


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> It can still be misinterpeted. In before someone says I'm pro-mafia.
> 
> I know exactly what you're talking about. I'm waiting and lying low to see someone suspicious for now.



gun      .


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 24, 2011)

*Votes =*

*1. Aiyanah* = EntertheTao > aiyanah > VastoLorDae > Sito
*2. Avalon*
*3. Banhammer* = EntertheTao
*4. BGtymin* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*6. Butcher
7. Castiel
8. ChaosReaper
9. Chibason
10. Closet Pervert
11. Cubey
12. dark0
13. EnterTheTao
15. Federer
17. Grahf
18. Gumby2ms
22. Homestuck
23. icyBlade
24. James
26. Kakashi Hatake*
*28. LegendaryBeauty* = Amrun > WhatADrag
*29. Lyra
30. Mangekyou SharingAL* = Mangekyoi SharingAL
*31. Mastic
33. NudeShroom
34. Phoenix Zoro
36. Sajin
37. Sito* = Hiruzen Sarutobi > Lyra
*38. Sphyer
39. Stringer Bell
40. Synn
42. Toreno
43. VastoLorDae* = aiyanah > Mangekyou SharingAL > WhatADrag
*45. WhatADrag* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*46. Zabuza
47. St. Lucifer*

MSA = 3 votes
Sito = 1 vote
WhatADrag = 2 votes
EnterTheTao = 1 vote
Lyra = 1 vote


----------



## Grep (Jan 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I had a similar thought, Sito, but if I pursued it, people would think I was revenge lynching and that I'm "emotional" and see me as a liability.



As much as I think you are a terrible player at these games. Your role which is now basically confirmed as you have yet to be killed or attacked again. 

Chances are multiple people checked you out and you came up clean. Chances are someone also protected you. Chances are you will die soon. But regardless I am 90% sure you are pro-town (role wise. You play like a retard and drag the game down though).

I can put aside my dislike for you and my desire to see you stop ruining the game for the sake of the town. 

That being said WAD is probably not mafia. He has been aggressive but not in a way to distract us from anything. I think it would be a mistake at this point in the game to continue bandwagoning without anything to go on. MsAL is the best bet to me right now. He is solely playing off the, "you'll be sorry" thing without actually offering a reason why. We don't have much to go off right now because of all the bad playing. 

*[Vote lynch Mangekyou SharingAL]*

This is the time for reason. No more bandwagon/gut votes.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

BG there is no reason in this game right now
no one seems to have any real suspicions of mafia
WAD's lead is weak at best
the others are all gut feeling 


Sitό said:


> Stop spamming you, since im posting anyways, are you a guy or girl?
> 
> 1 post till i get 1000


spam is a beautiful thing
you cannot stop it
i'm a guy
or a girl
doesn't really matter when you keep yourself faceless on the internet
anyones inclined to believe anything


----------



## MSAL (Jan 24, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> MsAL is the best bet to me right now. He is solely playing off the, *"you'll be sorry"* thing without actually offering a reason why. We don't have much to go off right now because of all the bad playing.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Mangekyou SharingAL]*
> 
> This is the time for reason. No more bandwagon/gut votes.



I wasnt playing that 

But this way i help the town, hopefully.


Also, why am i the best bet. My bandwagon started from an early joke post (with a contributingly fitting smiley ).

In all seriousness, i havnt been able to post in this game alot because of RL committments (Sorry Erin!).

There is no point in me vehemently defending myself because of the above reason and the fact that if i can help the town this way by potentially uncovering mafia, them im all for it.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 24, 2011)

As of now, *[VOTE LYNCH MSAL]*

and wtf aiyanah, you change votes like a broad changes clothes...stop causing such a ruckus


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

HS will get upset too if i keep changing votes
:/
dont be mad 
my role demands it be this way


----------



## dark0 (Jan 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> dont be too active
> or you'll get lynched
> but you cant be too inactive either
> or else you'll get lynched
> ...



Shows you are fraid of being lynched

The inactive thing doesn't work, only the people with posts on the thread get lynched. Only people who come out of the woodworks to vote get lynched from said inactivity.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

dark0 said:


> Shows you are fraid of being lynched
> 
> The inactive thing doesn't work, only the people with posts on the thread get lynched. Only people who come out of the woodworks to vote get lynched from said inactivity.


lynch               me


----------



## God (Jan 24, 2011)

Wtf..


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> HS will get upset too if i keep changing votes
> :/
> dont be mad
> my role demands it be this way



Your allowed to change votes as much as you want. It is annoying yes, but I encourage it since it helps the mafia grow and shows you have an open mind.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmm, reading back a little, I feel that Sito is suspicious. 

*[Vote lynch Sito]*


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 24, 2011)

I am going to bed, but here is the curent number of votes:

*Votes =*

*1. Aiyanah* = EntertheTao > aiyanah > VastoLorDae > Sito
*2. Avalon*
*3. Banhammer* = EntertheTao
*4. BGtymin* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*6. Butcher
7. Castiel
8. ChaosReaper*
*9. Chibason* = Sito
*10. Closet Pervert
11. Cubey
12. dark0
13. EnterTheTao
15. Federer
17. Grahf
18. Gumby2ms
22. Homestuck
23. icyBlade
24. James
26. Kakashi Hatake*
*28. LegendaryBeauty* = Amrun > WhatADrag
*29. Lyra
30. Mangekyou SharingAL* = Mangekyoi SharingAL
*31. Mastic
33. NudeShroom
34. Phoenix Zoro
36. Sajin
37. Sito* = Hiruzen Sarutobi > Lyra
*38. Sphyer*
*39. Stringer Bell* = Mangekyou SharingAL
40. Synn
42. Toreno
43. VastoLorDae[/B] = aiyanah > Mangekyou SharingAL > WhatADrag
*45. WhatADrag* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*46. Zabuza
47. St. Lucifer*

MSA = 4 votes
Sito = 2 votes
WhatADrag = 2 votes
EnterTheTao = 1 vote
Lyra = 1 vote


Majority is 18 votes.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

keep the votes coming

someone start a wagon for Synn too


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 24, 2011)

Is the phase going to close when we reach a majority or after 24?  I'm tired and don't wanna read atm.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, the phase will end with majority today because no one is in danger of being modkilled.  However, if majority isn't reached by about 9am MAXIMUM, and in reality probably way before that, then it will go until at least 8/9ish PM because I have school all day.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 24, 2011)

What timezone are you in?


----------



## Amrun (Jan 24, 2011)

Eastern Time. My bad.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

phase extension ftw
more time to mindfuck the town


----------



## Amrun (Jan 24, 2011)

It's not really a voluntary phase extension.  Sorry for that.

I literally start school at 9:30am and don't get out until 7:50pm with no more than 15 minute breaks in between.  Then I have to eat.  Then I'll come home and end the phase, if there's no way I can do it before class starts.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 24, 2011)

i am disappointed to see no Synn wagon has started yet
Nude is also slipping under the radar

and i'm off to sleep

lynch me


----------



## Friday (Jan 25, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WHATADRAG]*

thought I voted already


----------



## Mastic (Jan 25, 2011)

*[VOTE Lynch Mangekyou ShanringAL]*

For reasons already stated and because Im tired as fuck and just don't give a damn.


----------



## Aries (Jan 25, 2011)

[Vote Lynch MSLA]
From the looks of it he seems like a prime suspect to be mafia


----------



## Sito (Jan 25, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Lets Lynch sito cuz I'm mafia and he's town
> *[Vote lynch Sito]*



I'm the governor son, since I can't stop my own lynch im done for. Shit.

No really tho, I'm not mafia


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 25, 2011)

I wonder who I'll vote to lynch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2011)

Mafia not immediately riding my bandwagon confirms Al.

You predictable goons.


----------



## Sito (Jan 25, 2011)

^Yeah i was thinking that aswell


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 25, 2011)

Good luck, Townies.


----------



## Sito (Jan 25, 2011)

We don't need your luck Wez, wouldve helped if you actually voted for somone other than HS tho, 

Edit:imma go to sleep in a few and when i get back from school i'll already be lynched, just watch. I'm not mafia,


----------



## Friday (Jan 25, 2011)

Sito you won't get lynched don't worry. I kinda believe you're not mafia. Its either Msal or whatadrag. I'm just gonna change my vote to speed up the process. 

[change vote lynch msal]

Too lazy to spell his mafia name out.


----------



## Synn (Jan 25, 2011)

Been suspicious about you for quite a while now, so you get my vote

*[VOTE LYNCH SITO]*


----------



## Sito (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not mafia, your mafia. How was I suspicious anyways? Most of my posts weren't serious.(or at least half serious)


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

^ lol keeping my vote on you
town and mafia cant follow a simple instruction to lynch me


----------



## Synn (Jan 25, 2011)

Sitό said:


> I'm not mafia, your mafia. How was I suspicious anyways? *Most of my posts weren't serious*.(or at least half serious)



That's why. Only mafia would act like that.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jan 25, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mangekyo SharingAL]*

Because his voting for himself.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

^ best reason i've seen here
*[change vote lynch Mangekyou SharingAL]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 25, 2011)

get off work and wez is quinn and dead . so sad anyway. *[VOTE LYNCH aiyanah]*you asked hope no one else follows me and your lopez.

every game I play there is so much activity before I post that all my old suspicions look bad. mind you in this one it's becoming stupid with all the lures for votes. 

It's too easy for mafia to hide because of crazy bandwagoning so I'll chose my second pick for s&g and see if there are intelligent reasons to change my vote when I get up.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 25, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mangekyou SharingAL] *

Honestly. How will you help the town to possibly uncover mafia by getting yourself lynched if you know you're not mafia? You won't.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 25, 2011)

Sajin said:


> *[Vote lynch Mangekyou SharingAL] *
> 
> Honestly. How will you help the town to possibly uncover mafia by getting yourself lynched if you know you're not mafia? You won't.



Quite simple.

WAD said he *Knew* I was mafia, implying he has my role revealed to himself already.

Hes been parading that line ever since. I think its common sense to look at the posts linked to his. Besides you should know, once a bandwagon starts its hard to stop regardless of reasoning.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah, I missed some of the posts 

Very well then, guess it's useless to defend after all.


----------



## Synn (Jan 25, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> ^ best reason i've seen here
> *[change vote lynch Mangekyou SharingAL]*



How is voting for himself the best reason so far? At least he's not bandwagoning like the rest of you. 

I stand by what I said in the first place, but I definitely got my eye on you, young one.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 25, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Ah, I missed some of the posts
> 
> Very well then, guess it's useless to defend after all.



Ill put it into perpective.

WAD voted for me very early in this phase based of a joke post i posted earlier.. I even put the supplementary smiley to emphasize. 

Now i know hes smart, but i figured he just interpreted it, as happens. So i voted for myself in hopes that hed realise the mistake and back down.

Obviously i wasnt expecting to get bandwagoned, especially with so few votes on the board already.

*However*

He then goes even further as if to guarantee that im mafia. To me thats a big slip up, especially as hes sticking to his story.  Now hes either a VERY naive townie, or hes a mafia member.

Im settling on the latter, tbh.

Rather than waste time defending myself, i just thought id leave hints to help and try and set up a town win.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

voting for yourself is the best way to put someone off wagoning you
Mangekyou should hint harder at his role if its not right to lynch him


----------



## MSAL (Jan 25, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> voting for yourself is the best way to put someone off wagoning you
> Mangekyou should hint harder at his role if its not right to lynch him



Im very suspicious of you 



Very well, as im going to be seemingly lynched anyway, ill give a small hint to my role. Come near the end the game, i could be a vital person in the day phase.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

most are suspicious of me
except mafia
they know who i am

i have no reason to believe your role claim though
i'm not town
:/
so i'll just leave my vote as is unless something extraordinary happens


----------



## Synn (Jan 25, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> voting for yourself is the best way to put someone off wagoning you
> Mangekyou should hint harder at his role if its not right to lynch him



The only thing that bothers me is that you, Kakashi and Sito are bandwagoning so easily and suprisingly enough, you're all passing unnoticed... 

We lost two cops and things aren't looking good for us right now. Going for a bandwagon at this point is stupid...


----------



## MSAL (Jan 25, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i have no reason to believe your role claim though



Correct, you dont.



Which is why im happy for this lynch to continue. I feel a few will be exposed then.

*Then you will believe my role hint. No, You will see my role*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

^ town better make the decision for themselves



Synn said:


> The only thing that bothers me is that you, Kakashi and Sito are bandwagoning so easily and suprisingly enough, you're all passing unnoticed...
> 
> We lost two cops and things aren't looking good for us right now. Going for a bandwagon at this point is stupid...


Kakashi is likely town
or someone who knows my role
Sito i have no clue to his role

i tried wagoning myself first this phase
people got put off the lynch
wouldn't it be wise for a mafia to try the same thing?


----------



## Toreno (Jan 25, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Mangekyou SharingAL]*


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2011)

What the hell is wrong with this game?!

I somehow feel that nothing in here is entirely serious and 90% of the players are mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

i'm not serious :3


----------



## Mastic (Jan 25, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> What the hell is wrong with this game?!
> 
> I somehow feel that nothing in here is entirely serious and 90% of the players are mafia.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 25, 2011)

This is really confusing at the moment and I have no idea who I can trust, so I'll just follow the Bandwagon >.<

*[VOTE LYNCH Mangekyou SharingAL]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

trust no one
>_>
<_<


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 25, 2011)

what's going on here? my computer is fuckingly slow


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 25, 2011)

^ Just follow the wagon

*[VOTE LYNCH Mangekyou SharingAL]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

there's 4 wagons to choose from James

Mangekyou SharingAL
Sito
WhatADrag
Lyra

choose one
MSAL wagon is in the lead

there's an EnterTheTao wagon too


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 25, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> what's going on here? my computer is fuckingly slow



This is aiyanah's doing.  He likes causing chaos.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

but it was fun


----------



## Federer (Jan 25, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH MANGEKYOU SHARINGAL]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

it doesn't bother anyone that the MSAL wagon is preferred?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

i'm gonna lmao if he's not
he's already hinted at a pro-town role

wagons ftw


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i'm gonna lmao if he's not
> he's already hinted at a pro-town role
> 
> wagons ftw



Hinting at a pro-town role requires basically nothing other than the most minimal familiarity with the role list. Anyone can do it


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

whatever town
it doesn't matter to me
MSAL if you aren't mafia
then gg mafia
you've played them brilliantly


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 25, 2011)

Votes =

*Aiyanah* = EntertheTao > aiyanah > VastoLorDae > Sito >Mangekyou SharingAL
*Avalon*
*Banhammer* = EntertheTao
*BGtymin* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*Butcher*
*Castiel*
*ChaosReaper* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*Chibason* = Sito
*Closet Pervert*
*Cubey*
*dark0*
*EnterTheTao*
*Federer* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*Grahf* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*Gumby2ms* = aiyanah
*Homestuck* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*icyBlade*
*James*
*Kakashi Hatake* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*LegendaryBeauty* = Amrun > WhatADrag
*Lyra*
*Mangekyou SharingAL* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*Mastic* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*NudeShroom*
*Phoenix Zoro*
*Sajin* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*Sito = Hiruzen Sarutobi > Lyra*
*Sphyer*
*Stringer Bell* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*Synn* = Sito
*Toreno* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*VastoLorDae* = aiyanah > Mangekyou SharingAL > WhatADrag
*WhatADrag* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*Zabuza* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*St. Lucifer* = WhatADrag > Mangekyou SharingAL

MSA = 15 votes
Sito = 2 votes
WhatADrag = 2 votes
EnterTheTao = 1 vote
Lyra = 1 vote


Majority is 18 votes.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

4 vote changes this phase 
Nude why aren't you voting at all?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 25, 2011)

> Aiyanah = EntertheTao > aiyanah > VastoLorDae > Sito >Mangekyou SharingAL



........


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 25, 2011)

Amrun, I have a gripe! It seems like you are only reporting deaths that occurred during the night phase.  What about other details that could help us?  

This Day Phase is all, "he said, she said" and pretty much a cluster fuck.  Right now, it _looks_ like MSAL is guilty, but there is no strong argument to support it.  WAD says he _knows_ that MSAL is Mafia...but how?  Has there been role blocking going on at night, silencing, investigating, attempts at killing, etc?  Are there details that could help give strength to a players claim or argument?  Does a player know the result of their night action?  Example, if someone is a townie roleblocker, do they know who (rolewise) they are blocking?  They could very well be blocking another townie...   

*[CHANGE VNL]*

I don't know how others feel but I think it would be great if you could give more details in the write-ups.  It doesn't necessarily have to include clues, but give information about what other players are up to.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

Amrun when you get online can we have a raw of the night actions plzu? :33
x character blocked y character
stuff like that


----------



## Grep (Jan 25, 2011)

She is not going to give you that aiyanah.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

thats fine
it doesn't affect me anyway

i think next phase i'll just watch as town scramble


----------



## MSAL (Jan 25, 2011)

You people are being so easily fooled, its quite funny.

Final hint before i die.

I like  _ _ _ _ _ _ _ America.

Figure the rest out


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 25, 2011)

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*

if you say so


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 25, 2011)

man this phase keeps going. not changing my vote out of spite with the logic. I don't suspect aiyanah the most but the rest of the insanity that is here doesn't appeal me as better.

MSAL you still might have hope. lol

insane laughter. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-anabfAg06U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 25, 2011)

Stinger Bell, who is VNL?


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 25, 2011)

vote no lynch? he is also as confused by troll-a-thon. If only I had time to manufacture a new suspect out of thin air I could join in, sigh.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 25, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mangekyou SharingAL]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> manufacture a new suspect out of thin air


do it
you'll love it


----------



## Amrun (Jan 25, 2011)

No raws, guys, sorry. It could skew the game.

On 10 min break from my three hour class. x.x I'm exhausted.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

*[change vote no lynch]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 25, 2011)

3 hour classes suck. had a class with 4-hour labs. 3-hour lectures are worse though you have to sit and if it's a heavy memorization and jargon class with a Proff with questionable English, lazy monotone and no stage presence, it's hell. 2 or 3 more votes till MSAL is screwed?

edit lol on history of votes aiyanah


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 25, 2011)

Sitό said:


> well everyone can just go, vote lynch amrun
> 
> Honestly tho, this seems rather suspicious. As if Lyra is setting up for LB to g Lynched later in the game. Like it's dumb if Mafia
> 
> ...


The hell are you talking about? Looks to me like she's just spamming (though that itself is good grounds for 

lynching... but then you'd have to lynch all of you assholes and also everybody else for inactivity). Unless i'm missing something 

else she said?




aiyanah said:


> i would love town to waste a lynch on me
> 
> *[vote lynch aiyanah]*
> bandwagon me :33


Don't push me baby.




aiyanah said:


> shit just got real
> you must be mafia
> sup mafia buddy


Stop that.



aiyanah said:


> lynch               me


*SHUT UP CUNT*.




Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Anyone can say that
> 
> Im quite happy to be lynched though, because due to a slip up by WAD it would guarantee his downfall.
> 
> ...


Good point. If he's mafia let's kill Aliyaliyaahhahhah! next. But 

first, let's *[VOTE LYNCH Mangekyo SharingangAL]*



Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Im very suspicious of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How convenient. Who would actually call such a role. And if they would, your team would get to kill him next night. Now i 

KNOW you're a mafia. *[VOTE DOUBLE SECRET LYNCH Mangekyo SharingangAL]*




Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> You people are being so easily fooled, its quite funny.
> 
> Final hint before i die.
> 
> ...


 You are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

i'm gonna lmao hard if MSAL isn't mafia


----------



## MSAL (Jan 25, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> How convenient. Who would actually call such a role. And if they would, your team would get to kill him next night. Now i
> 
> KNOW you're a mafia. *[VOTE DOUBLE SECRET LYNCH Mangekyo SharingangAL]*







> You are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 25, 2011)

Amrun said:


> No raws, guys, sorry. It could skew the game.
> 
> On 10 min break from my three hour class. x.x I'm exhausted.



How so?  How would it be different from any other game you are currently in?  You yourself have reaped the benefits from reading nightly actions...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i'm gonna lmao hard if MSAL isn't mafia



If that was the case, I'd join you in the ranks of "bandwagon starters that caused innocents to die"


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

sometimes shit happens
no one has to follow my word
they just choose to


----------



## MSAL (Jan 25, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> shit happens



One of my favourite mottos in life. I swear by it.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 25, 2011)

Votes =

*Aiyanah* = EntertheTao > aiyanah > VastoLorDae > Sito >Mangekyou SharingAL > No Lynch
*Avalon* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*Banhammer* = EntertheTao
*BGtymin* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*Butcher*
*Castiel*
*ChaosReaper* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*Chibason* = Sito
*Closet Pervert* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*Cubey*
*dark0*
*EnterTheTao*
*Federer* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*Grahf* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*Gumby2ms* = aiyanah
*Homestuck* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*icyBlade*
*James* = aiyanah
*Kakashi Hatake* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*LegendaryBeauty* = Amrun > WhatADrag
*Lyra*
*Mangekyou SharingAL* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*Mastic* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*NudeShroom*
*Phoenix Zoro*
*Sajin* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*Sito = Hiruzen Sarutobi > Lyra*
*Sphyer*
*Stringer Bell* = Mangekyou SharingAL > No Lynch
*Synn* = Sito
*Toreno* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*VastoLorDae* = aiyanah > Mangekyou SharingAL > WhatADrag
*WhatADrag* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*Zabuza* = Mangekyou SharingAL
*St. Lucifer* = WhatADrag > Mangekyou SharingAL

MSA = 15 votes
Sito = 2 votes
WhatADrag = 2 votes
EnterTheTao = 1 vote
Lyra = 1 vote
No Lynch = 2 votes

Majority is 18 votes.


*The following people have yet to vote:

Butcher
Castiel
Cubey
dark0
EnterTheTao
icyblade
Lyra
Nudeshroom
Phoenix Zoro
Sphyer


----------



## MSAL (Jan 25, 2011)

We have a few no voters there


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

whats with the non voters?
all of them are mafia 


Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> One of my favourite mottos in life. I swear by it.


cause its true


----------



## Sito (Jan 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> That's why. Only mafia would act like that.



Not even, well at least not me. 



Closet Pervert said:


> The hell are you talking about? Looks to me like she's just spamming (though that itself is good grounds for
> 
> lynching... but then you'd have to lynch all of you assholes and also everybody else for inactivity). Unless I'm missing something
> 
> else she said?



It's just a feeling broski 
Everyone else is just following a bandwagon that a mafia may have helped(whoever was the first to lynch MSAL(other then himself of course).
I'm not mafia, and looks like your trying to protect Lyra. 

Well looks like i wasn't lynched


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

town better cross their fingers for this lynch
essentially went on nothing but the misuse of a smiley


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> town better cross their fingers for this lynch
> essentially went on nothing but the misuse of a smiley



Well the governor's ability is off cooldown, he can always save him if anything.

But we get your point aiyanah, you're not town, you're not BGG, but you did say you're bored of being pro-town for now. So perhaps you're trying to raise doubt in an inevitable mafia lynch?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

governor shouldn't save him
the results of this lynch will provide information


----------



## MSAL (Jan 25, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Well the governor's ability is off cooldown, he can always save him if anything.



That would solve nothing but only cause more confusion.


----------



## Sito (Jan 25, 2011)

Don't worry MSAL, I'll save you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> governor shouldn't save him
> the results of this lynch will provide information



Like they have for previous ones?

Hypothetically speaking, if I am wrong and Al is revealed to be a townie, chances are I will be targeted next under suspicion I am mafia based solely my having caused a townie to meet their demise. I will be bandwagoned just as much as Al has, it's all circumstantial.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 25, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> governor shouldn't save him
> the results of this lynch will provide information



I agree with you but find it ironic as you voted no lynch


----------



## Amrun (Jan 25, 2011)

Traditionally, mafia games only have deaths in them.  I have already done more hints than is traditional.

Regardless of what normally happens on NF, it is not normal for most games.

I will probably put more actions in next night phase  because I've been frustrated with the unproductive day phases. There are tons of information roles but few people seem to be truly into it enough to play with finesse.

But I will not give EVERY night action.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Like they have for previous ones?
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, if I am wrong and Al is revealed to be a townie, chances are I will be targeted next under suspicion I am mafia based solely my having caused a townie to meet their demise. I will be bandwagoned just as much as Al has, it's all circumstantial.


nah
your just fodder going on a hunch
blame the rest of the town for having no concrete suspicions of their own



Sajin said:


> I agree with you but find it ironic as you voted no lynch


i reckon MSAL is pro-town after what he's said
so i wont vote this wagon
if he's fooled me then gg to him


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 25, 2011)

Most suspicious person thus far?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

sus list:
LB
Nudeshroom
Sito
Lyra

fix yourselves if your town


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> sus list:
> LB
> Nudeshroom
> Sito
> ...



I am suspicious of those exact people too, and I'm sure others if you and I hold that wariness do too, which supports this bandwagon in being that NONE OF THEM have voted for Al.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 25, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Traditionally, mafia games only have deaths in them.  I have already done more hints than is traditional.
> 
> Regardless of what normally happens on NF, it is not normal for most games.
> 
> ...



Just don't do too much. If is up to the townies and mafia to use their resources, the phases, and the write-ups to their advantage and figure it out. Wouldn't be fair if you helped out too much.


----------



## Grep (Jan 25, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Don't worry MSAL, I'll save you



You do realize now that if you don't stop the lynch we know you aren't the gov?

And in that case that makes you look pretty damn suspicious. 

So you better stop this lynch Mr. Governor.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 25, 2011)

Do not stop this lynch.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 25, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Traditionally, mafia games only have deaths in them.  I have already done more hints than is traditional.
> 
> Regardless of what normally happens on NF, it is not normal for most games.
> 
> ...



Do what you feel.  The thing is, when there are so many players and you deny players info, the game becomes boring.  It becomes a game of mindless finger pointing rather then critical thinking and problem solving.  

Another thing is, the mafia games are losing its vogue.  A third of the players in this game haven't voted and another third drops a vote and leaves the thread.  Even LB's OP game is practically dead. 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Just don't do too much. If is up to the townies and mafia to use their resources, the phases, and the write-ups to their advantage and figure it out. Wouldn't be fair if you helped out too much.



You're not even playing, you opinion means shit.  Just sit in a corner and count votes...and make sure you're accurate.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 25, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> You're not even playing, you opinion means shit.  Just sit in a corner and count votes...and make sure you're accurate.



Me and Amrun converse about things. While she has the deciding say, I have the right to discuss things. Besides, Amrun has told me to give her advice since this was her first mafia hosting. 

Now go be butthurt and jealous somewhere else.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 25, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Me and Amrun converse about things. While she has the deciding say, I have the right to discuss things. Besides, Amrun has told me to give her advice since this was her first mafia hosting.
> 
> Now go be butthurt and jealous somewhere else.



Not jelly or butthurt.  I'm merely amused that no one wanted you in this game but you still feel the need to cling onto it like a dope-fiend.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch MangekyoSharingal]*

For majority sakes


----------



## Grep (Jan 25, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Not jelly or butthurt.  I'm merely amused that no one wanted you in this game but you still feel the need to cling onto it like a dope-fiend.



Who cares? 

Quit being such a douche about it.

Just because its NF doesn't mean everyone has to be a completely tard. A few people can be exceptions.

Stop posting this bullshit in the thread either way. Its gone far beyond being old.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 25, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Quit being such a douche about it.
> 
> ...



Who cares? Then why they fuck you posting?  

You say stop posting bullshit, stop spamming, yet you reply to my comments with bullshit/spam/e-knighting.  There's a word for that...


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 25, 2011)

Shut up cunt.



Sitό said:


> Not even, well at least not me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it does kind of look like that doesn't it?


----------



## Amrun (Jan 25, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Do what you feel.  The thing is, when there are so many players and you deny players info, the game becomes boring.  It becomes a game of mindless finger pointing rather then critical thinking and problem solving.



Well, there is plenty of information available to them, if they'd share it in creative ways...

But I hear what you're saying.  I'll put more things in the next write up... Just not EVERYTHING.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 25, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Me and Amrun converse about things. While she has the deciding say, I have the right to discuss things. Besides, Amrun has told me to give her advice since this was her first mafia hosting.
> 
> Now go be butthurt and jealous somewhere else.



reported for oversized sig


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2011)

*[VOTE LEGENDARYBEAUTY]*

I still think she's weird for the first phase.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

lol i wonder if the governor stopped the lynch


----------



## Amrun (Jan 25, 2011)

*End of Day Phase IV*

*END OF DAY PHASE IV

*The town is scrambling to find the source of the corruption.  People keep dying and no one has any idea who the culprits are.

It's hard to suspect the people you work with every day.  Fingers got pointed but nothing much seemed to be coming from it until the whole department found a common enemy.

If you can't kill your friends ... maybe you can kill your boss.

Captain Matthews had never seemed on the up and up anyway.

---

DEATH


The town has lynched *Mangekyou SharingAL* - *Captain Tom Matthews *_[Politician]_.


*START OF NIGHT PHASE IV

*
Sorry about the delay; I was trying to hold out for majority.

Please send me your night actions as quickly as possible.

DO NOT POST IN THE THREAD UNTIL NIGHT PHASE HAS ENDED.​


----------



## Amrun (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm working on the write ups now.  Sorry for the delay. Initially I was waiting for night actions, but then I got so swamped with school that I just could not spare the time. I had to read an entire textbook last night and I have slept approximately 7 hours out of the last 72.

I'm a dead woman walking, but I'll do my modly duties first. Sorry.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 27, 2011)

*End of Night Phase IV pt. 1*

*END OF NIGHT PHASE IV
**
Dexter* and *Lumen* were preparing to snatch their next kill before she left for home, so they were scoping out the department.

But they couldn't because even though it was well after hours, there were people left in the office.

*Maria LaGuerta* and *Francis *were arguing and could be heard through an open window.

*Francis: *You just have to sign these papers before you leave, Lieutenant.  They're very important.

*Maria: *You've been keeping me tied up with paperwork a lot lately and I have somewhere I need to be right--

*Francis: *If I don't process them tonight, the case will...

Dexter let the meaning of the words slide away as he watched their interaction.  Maria was tense, twitchy, kept staring at the door...  Francis was staring her down, shoving papers in her face, doing anything to get her to stay.

*Harry Morgan* whispered from inside Dexter's mind.

*Harry: *Francis looks suspicious, Dexter...

Dexter shook his head to clear the thought.  He knew Francis and no matter her faults, she wouldn't be involved in something like this.

But Lumen pulled Dexter out of his reverie, indicating that they should get out of there.  She was right.  There was no point in waiting around here.  The light in the target's office was dark; she had already gone home for the night.  The plan would have to be revised.
---

DO NOT POST YET.​


----------



## Amrun (Jan 27, 2011)

*End of Night Phase IV pt. 2*

*Debra Morgan* was sitting in her apartment, staring again and again at the file on the sneaky internal affairs agent that Francis had managed to nab for her.

Deb was trying to distract herself by figuring out ways he could be involved in the recent disappearances, but no matter what way she looked at it, he seemed to check out.

Deb sighed. They needed to catch these fucking bastards!

Quinn needed to come home...

Her eyes stung and she hastily wiped away tears even though no one was there to see them.

Could he just be ignoring her? He was suspended and she knew how depression set in.  But she'd been knocking on his door all day and he hadn't even called out to her, and he wouldn't answer his phone either.

A sudden nose made her reach instinctively for her gun, but with a silent curse she realized she'd left it in the other room.

"Dex?" she called uncertainly.

"It's not Dex," said a quiet voice from behind her.

Deb recognized the voice.  "You! You're --"

But she never finished saying what he was because a bullet buried itself into the back of her skull.

---

DEATH




*Stringer Bell - Deb Morgan *_[Cop]_ was killed by *Cole Harmon*.


DO NOT POST YET.​
​


----------



## Amrun (Jan 27, 2011)

Last moderator notes:

*LegendaryBeauty* has been modkilled because she got banned for a week, but she has been replaced by the reserve player *Fear*.

*Avalon* has been banned for 1 day, and he will be unbanned by the end of the dayphase, so he's safe.

*START OF DAY PHASE V*​


----------



## MSAL (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for Hostng Erin.

Wish my subordinates hadnt been involved in lynching me 

Good luck townies 


Btw, you have a sub mod, so dont pressure yourself too much..Now i die again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry Al, but you have helped confirm who the mafia is, your death shan't be in vain 

*[Vote Lynch NudeShroom]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

*[vote lynch Nudeshroom]*
wagoning


----------



## Amrun (Jan 27, 2011)

I give you guys extra clues upon request and you still wagon.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

but i dont wanna find them Am


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2011)

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBBBB


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

this is ridiculous, it's happening every phase.  Aiyanah, I'm guessing you're not mafia for the moment considering Amrun discouraged you on wagoning.   

However, I will not vote for WhatADrag because he possibly knows Dexter.  I'm guessing you're assuming mafia because the write up implies that all the people who voted for Mal were people who worked in the department.  I don't know whether she works for him or not, but I can assure you (unless I've been converted - which is impossible atm) I am not mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

i love my role this game 
thanks Am for the fun role

lol anyway your probably not mafia anyway
those that voted for SharingAL after he had heavily hinted at his role should be looked at though

*[change vote lynch aiyanah]*
anyone who's good at finding clues should have a look for some


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

so like
where is everyone?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone else notice the mentioning of Francis?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah
maria got roleblocked
looks someone can confirm a role if needed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2011)

whatadrag sealed his fate when he got Al lynched. But I will have to look at these supposed clues first.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 27, 2011)

*Day Phase V Update*

*DAY PHASE V UPDATE*

*Sgt. Lopez* had been trailing someone for awhile.  The department was looking at him for the Barrel Girls case because of his tenuous connection with some of the other suspects, but they really had nothing to nail him with.

Luckily, Lopez did not hinder himself with the burden of absolute proof.  He smelled a rat and that was all the proof necessary.  His nose was usually pretty accurate.

Lopez watched *Dan Mondale* leave his dental practice, call his wife to tell her he was going to be working late, and then followed Dan to a bar.

The bar was seedy and not lit well.  The air stank of smoke and sweat from the Miami heat.  Perfect.

Lopez watched Dan flirt with all the pretty women until he finally got up to go to the bathroom.  Lopez followed.

Luckily, they were the only two in the bathroom.  As Dan stood at the urinal with his back to him, Lopez took out a silenced gun and pointed it at the back of Dan's head.

Lopez never missed.

---

DEATH



*Kakashi Hatake* - *Dan Mondale*_[Mafia Roleblocker/Prostitute]_ has been killed by *Sgt. Lopez*.​


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

Great job Sgt. Lopez.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

there is hope yet


----------



## Sito (Jan 27, 2011)

Go lopez,


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh this has been a slow day phase by the looks of it. I'm also a bit busy today >.<
You guys have any leads on who to lynch?
I'll read the write ups later and see if I can find anything.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry for the slow day phse. It was probably because I didn't send out day phase PMs until just this second.  I kind of passed out for a couple of hours.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

lol
might as well wait for the activity


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 27, 2011)

If you want Amrun, when a person reaches enough votes to be lynched, I can end the phase for you and submit everything you need to write the response, such as last person voted, first person voted, number of votes, roles, etc. and you can make the write up. It would go faster and be easier for you.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 27, 2011)

Sure.  You can do that.

I may or may not choose to keep it open a little longer to get some people in that might be modkilled, but hopefully that won't be an issue.

Also you can send out day phase and night phase PMs.  I hate doing those.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay. You already sent me the members so I'm set!


----------



## Amrun (Jan 27, 2011)

I re-sent the current list.  Day phase PMs for today are already sent.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

so town
who should we lynch?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2011)

*[vote lynch Closet Pervert]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

^                        why?


----------



## Sito (Jan 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Closet Pervert]*


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

And the reasoning?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

blind wagon
you serious?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2011)

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*

the constant wagon making is annoying


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2011)

Because someone needs to be lynched.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2011)

I was wrong last time, what is the chance I'll be wrong twice in a row? In fact, me being wrong is a pretty momentous occasion.

NudeShroom is an elite mafia player, which is why he has the game of deception of faking he's town quite well 

Vote!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2011)

whatadrag when you screw up your word is shit..


----------



## God (Jan 27, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH icyBlade]*

Get on this guys.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2011)

Time will tell...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm flattered at your opinion of my deception skills. 

Thankfully if you do get me lynched my role is still of use.

However I do advise that we don't take this chance, and that we make a much more informed decision.  However it does seem all of our cops are gone?  The only real value we have left is our roleblocker?


----------



## God (Jan 27, 2011)

Are you saying you're Lumen Nudeshroom?


----------



## Amrun (Jan 27, 2011)

Nudeshroom:  Town has a lot of power roles left besides roleblocker.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Are you saying you're Lumen Nudeshroom?



No.  Not even in the ballpark, really.



Amrun said:


> Nudeshroom:  Town has a lot of power roles left besides roleblocker.



Well I meant it sorta in a different way.  Like as in someone who is more direct in gathering info.   Usually a roleblocker is a good source, because if they hit the right person it's mentioned in writeups or we simply notice that someone hasn't mad their kill.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2011)

5 mafia left and those brothers are dead. we can risk a little these two days. could be 4 if the godfather flees. I would advice the godfather to do just that if he gets the chance.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Closet Pervert]*

might as well get a lynch going


----------



## Sajin (Jan 27, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> How about this, vote Mangekyo SharingAL because I KNOW he is mafia, I'll just leave it at that. If you're not gonna vote for him, then vote for me, even though I'm the most fodder of the fodder. At least it will ease your consciences.
> 
> Just don't waste votes on bandwagoning



And MAL was a townie. So why aren't we lynching WhatADrag yet? I don't get it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2011)

You make a fair point Sajin. But I want to hear from pervert on why I should not be lynching him.


----------



## Fear (Jan 27, 2011)

What the shit is going on?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

Sajin said:


> And MAL was a townie. So why aren't we lynching WhatADrag yet? I don't get it.



I'm glad you pointed this out, otherwise I wouldn't have gone back to find it.

*[VOTE LYNCH WHATADRAG]*


----------



## God (Jan 27, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE WhatADrag]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2011)

Town is making a mistake if you lynch me. That's all I'm saying


----------



## Sajin (Jan 27, 2011)

I just don't get why would you would do that as town or even mafia.

Why exactly did you make everyone vote for MAL?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2011)

Game was a clusterfuck, no one really had anything to go on, and Al, who happens to be a good mate of mine, seemed to be acting suspect, so I hastily pointed my finger at him on what seemed like a hunch at the time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh and here comes Fear in to Bandwagon....


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 27, 2011)

I wish i would've known earlier about this day starting.



WhatADrag said:


> Sorry Al, but you have helped confirm who the mafia is, your death shan't be in vain
> 
> *[Vote Lynch NudeShroom]*


The fuck are you talking about, _*YOU*_ said he was a certain mafia!




VastoLorDae said:


> *[vote lynch Closet Pervert]*


YOU FUCKING SHITHEAD YOU RUINED MY STREAK OF NOT GETTING LYNCHED IN THE FIRST THREE NF MAFIA GAMES I SIGNED FOR YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) CUNT.

Ooooh you're gonna fucking regret this.


STUPID FUCKING CUNT!!!



VastoLorDae said:


> You make a fair point Sajin. But I want to hear from pervert on why I should not be lynching him.


Oh is that so? 'Cause i don't think you really do. It seems more like you were hoping to lead a bandwagon quickly before i noticed so you'd get enough votes against me to the point where it's too late to go back to anyone else. Or if that fails, at the very least you're gonna get me to role reveal so your team can figure out the few townies that are left. Is that not so?

I should give reason now? What reason have you ever given not to lynch you? What reason has anyone else given? Why did you even lynch me in the first place? What reason do you have to "be lynching him"?



WhatADrag said:


> Game was a clusterfuck, no one really had anything to go on, and Al, who happens to be a good mate of mine, seemed to be acting suspect, so I hastily pointed my finger at him on what seemed like a hunch at the time


No, you said you _knew_ he was mafia.



How much for the nightphase?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

you guys cant be serious
lynching WAD will get you nowhere


----------



## Sajin (Jan 27, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Game was a clusterfuck, no one really had anything to go on, and Al, who happens to be a good mate of mine, seemed to be acting suspect, so I hastily pointed my finger at him on what seemed like a hunch at the time



You said "I KNOW" in large black letters. That would be a huge damn gambit for a townie to take and I doubt you'd do that if it was just a hunch.

*[Vote lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2011)

aw....now I see why I want to lynch you.


----------



## Grep (Jan 27, 2011)

Voting WAD is a waste of time. He isn't mafia. He is probably just some shit town.

We basically know Sito was lying about being the governor. 

That makes me think he is mafia. If he was just a townie he could just tell the truth. Same if he had any other pro town role.

*[Vote Lynch Sito]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

worse still MAL hinted his role heavily and no one changed their votes
you cant only point fingers at WAD for that lynch


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you guys cant be serious
> lynching WAD will get you nowhere



However, he's the first person we're lynching who actually has a suspicious alibi.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2011)

BGTymin is a very intelligent guy, he's much better at these mafia games than me and I think what he says is true. Sito is mad suspect.

*[Change Vote Lynch Sito]*


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

Sito is another person I am actually suspicious of.  However I do believe that is a tactic mafia would use at this point, to change their vote to someone of their own as a scapegoat for their own safety.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 27, 2011)

Can anyone remember who was about to get lynched before Drag accused Al?



aiyanah said:


> worse still MAL hinted his role heavily and no one changed their votes
> you cant only point fingers at WAD for that lynch


You kinda can when the guy says "don't ask me how but i *KNOW* Al is mafia".



VastoLorDae said:


> aw....now I see why I want to lynch you.


Are you talking to me? I see. Me, i like to first see why i want to lynch someone, _then_ lynch them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Sito is another person I am actually suspicious of.  However I do believe that is a tactic mafia would use at this point, to change their vote to someone of their own as a scapegoat for their own safety.



That's true, but this is my first mafia game, I'm not that cunning, nor fortuitous enough to receive a significant role 

BGTymin and aiyanah's read on me is spot on - I'm useless but overeager fodder. Pro town.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 27, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Sito is another person I am actually suspicious of.  However I do believe that is a tactic mafia would use at this point, to change their vote to someone of their own as a scapegoat for their own safety.



Ninja'd. I almost changed the vote to Sito but then I thought of that. I guess I'll wait for Sito's defense first and then switch to him if it's not convincing since he's probably a safer bet.

In all honesty though, if you are town WhatADrag you are terrible. You don't claim you know a player is mafia unless you are completely sure he is.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Can anyone remember who was about to get lynched before Drag accused Al?
> 
> You kinda can when the guy says "don't ask me how but i *KNOW* Al is mafia".
> 
> Are you talking to me? I see. Me, i like to first see why i want to lynch someone, _then_ lynch them.


you make it sound like you cant read MAL's posts for yourself
how obvious a hint do you want from him

i'm gonna quote his role hints


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> That's true, but this is my first mafia game, I'm not that cunning, nor fortuitous enough to receive a significant role
> 
> BGTymin and aiyanah's read on me is spot on - I'm useless but overeager fodder. Pro town.



I've been a mafia mod before - it's more fun to give the new ones the big roles.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Ninja'd. I almost changed the vote to Sito but then I thought of that. I guess I'll wait for Sito's defense first and then switch to him if it's not convincing since he's probably a safer bet.
> 
> In all honesty though, if you are town WhatADrag you are terrible. You don't claim you know a player is mafia unless you are completely sure he is.



Yeah, I probably am terrible - like I said, first time playing a mafia game! I have a useless role and there doesn't seem to be much to go on other than bandwagons, and I picked up something was off with Al. Fortunately, I believe by studying the voting patterns of some of the mafia, we were able to close in closer on who potentially really IS mafia.

Sito pretended to be governor, that seems strange.


----------



## Fear (Jan 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh and here comes Fear in to Bandwagon....



Get off my dick bro.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

Eh don't worry about being terrible.  In my first game I accused someone of being mafia because they claimed they had my pro-town role (however they weren't entirely sure of the rules then) so it sorta ended up disastrous for me & them. 

It could just be a mistake, but from what you've said it looks like you've done your research on how this game works.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> I wasnt playing that
> 
> But this way i help the town, hopefully.
> 
> ...





Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Ill put it into perpective.
> 
> WAD voted for me very early in this phase based of a joke post i posted earlier.. I even put the supplementary smiley to emphasize.
> 
> ...





Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Im very suspicious of you
> 
> 
> 
> Very well, as im going to be seemingly lynched anyway, ill give a small hint to my role. Come near the end the game, i could be a vital person in the day phase.





Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Correct, you dont.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> You people are being so easily fooled, its quite funny.
> 
> Final hint before i die.
> 
> ...


cant believe no one thought to get the wagon off of him after these posts

glad i'm not town
mafia probably voted on this wagon cause it was so easy


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you make it sound like you cant read MAL's posts for yourself
> how obvious a hint do you want from him
> 
> i'm gonna quote his role hints


I did read the bit about becoming useful later on, but didn't actually go through the role list - if i had, i probably wouldn't have gone with the wagon. I figured Drag had some inside info and if he was lying he'd just be fucked the next day. Plus the kinds of roles that become useful later on are the kinds that the town wouldn't usually call.

Thanks for the quotes. Could you also find out who was being suspected/lynched before Drag accused Al? And the part where Drag says he knows Al is a mafia?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Are you talking to me? I see. Me, i like to first see why i want to lynch someone, _then_ lynch them.



 Like I said, someone needs to get lynched.



Fear said:


> Get off my dick bro.



 grow one ho.


----------



## Fear (Jan 27, 2011)

^
I've got two. 
But seriously, I just entered the game a need a brief summary of who is the leading suspects. I would hate to go back reading all 52 pages. :S


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2011)

You never know whats going on, fear.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> I did read the bit about becoming useful later on, but didn't actually go through the role list - if i had, i probably wouldn't have gone with the wagon. I figured Drag had some inside info and if he was lying he'd just be fucked the next day. Plus the kinds of roles that become useful later on are the kinds that the town wouldn't usually call.
> 
> Thanks for the quotes. Could you also find out who was being suspected/lynched before Drag accused Al? And the part where Drag says he knows Al is a mafia?





I was the very first one to throw a vote out after night phase, which is what made it a particularly easy vote to bandwagon. Mafia just figured "Huh? That's not our guy, but let's back him up and then when it's revealed Al isn't mafia, they'll take down WAD too." I made it too easy for mafia TBH, which like I said, is due to my poor playing.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> I did read the bit about becoming useful later on, but didn't actually go through the role list - if i had, i probably wouldn't have gone with the wagon. I figured Drag had some inside info and if he was lying he'd just be fucked the next day. Plus the kinds of roles that become useful later on are the kinds that the town wouldn't usually call.
> 
> Thanks for the quotes. Could you also find out who was being suspected/lynched before Drag accused Al? And the part where Drag says he knows Al is a mafia?



WAD even role claimed as a generic townie
you should think about the feasibility of the lynch after a role claim like that considering he wasn't pointing to a write up clue at all


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 27, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I was the very first one to throw a vote out after night phase, which is what made it a particularly easy vote to bandwagon. Mafia just figured "Huh? That's not our guy, but let's back him up and then when it's revealed Al isn't mafia, they'll take down WAD too." I made it too easy for mafia TBH, which like I said, is due to my poor playing.


Alright, alright... how about this:



WhatADrag said:


> How about this, *vote Mangekyo SharingAL because I KNOW he is mafia, I'll just leave it at that*. If you're not gonna vote for him, then vote for me, even though I'm the most fodder of the fodder. At least it will ease your consciences.
> 
> Just don't waste votes on bandwagoning


----------



## Fear (Jan 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You never know whats going on, fear.



Well duh, if I just entered a game with 52 pages of bullshit to read.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

your gonna take the words of a generic townie that seriously?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2011)

I admittedly tried to start a bandwagon, but only had my intuition to go on, I wasn't confident anyone would support my vote if I would be "TRUST ME GAIZ I HAZ GOOD INSTINX", which in retrospect, is completely understandable.

It was a poor move which implies that I had some kind of cop role, but I didn't really think anyone else was going to draw any other decent conclusions. So I acted rashly and impulsively. 

I have been permabanned twice already, over-enthusiasm is my thing. Give me a pass here, there are more suspect shadows lurking


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Sito]*

just a suspicious character
getting through each phase
Cubey and Banhammer too


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 27, 2011)

Going to bed...

Votes:

Aiyanah[1]- Castiel

Closet Pervert[2]- VastoLorDae, Sito

WhatADrag[3]- Nudeshroom, Cubey, Sajin

Sito[3]- BGtymin, WhatADrag, aiyanah


----------



## Chibason (Jan 28, 2011)

I voted Sito in previous phase..Going to keep with that. 
*
[Vote lynch Sito]*


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 28, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I admittedly tried to start a bandwagon, but only had my intuition to go on, I wasn't confident anyone would support my vote if I would be "TRUST ME GAIZ I HAZ GOOD INSTINX", which in retrospect, is completely understandable.
> 
> It was a poor move which implies that I had some kind of cop role, but I didn't really think anyone else was going to draw any other decent conclusions. So I acted rashly and impulsively.
> 
> I have been permabanned twice already, over-enthusiasm is my thing. Give me a pass here, there are more suspect shadows lurking


Since Shito is lynching me and is already being targeted, i'm gonna go with the flow. That's what he's doing, so why not.  But i'll be back for you tomorrow.

*[VOTE LYNCH Sito]*


----------



## Aries (Jan 28, 2011)

[Vote Lynch Sito]


----------



## God (Jan 28, 2011)

Why Sito?

Not saying we shouldn't, but reason plox?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 28, 2011)

some seem to think he lied about being governor. I think I'll follow with that vote, too...

*[vote lynch Sito]*


----------



## Sajin (Jan 28, 2011)

Might as well do it now, I guess.

*[Change vote lynch Sito]*


----------



## Fear (Jan 28, 2011)

Quoting VastoLorDae: _''Here comes fear with the bandwagoning.''_ 

*[VOTE LYNCH SITO]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 28, 2011)

this wagon is going too fast for him to be mafia, it seems, to me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2011)

Fear said:


> Quoting VastoLorDae: _''Here comes fear with the bandwagoning.''_
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH SITO]*



who said you could quote me? Your sued.


----------



## Synn (Jan 28, 2011)

Although they're both suspicious, Sito has always been a bit more than WAD, imo.

*[VOTE LYNCH SITO]*


----------



## Federer (Jan 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SITO]*


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SITO]*


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SITO]*

It's all about the motion of the ocean


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 28, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> this wagon is going too fast for him to be mafia, it seems, to me.


i agree with this
:/


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch whatadrag]*

because i don't trust him


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 28, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Jαmes]*
how do i always forget your in this game?


----------



## Toreno (Jan 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SITO]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SITO]*


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2011)

And now  Sitó is innocent 

**


----------



## Mastic (Jan 28, 2011)

I swear if Sito is innocent, your ass is next WAD 

*[VOTE Lynch Sito]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 28, 2011)

wagon is too easy
letting it slide


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 28, 2011)

town should think for themselves
votes dont flow this easily for a mafia when there's nothing to back it up


----------



## Mastic (Jan 28, 2011)

you do raise a good point.

*[Change VOTE NO Lynch]* until further notice.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 28, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> town should think for themselves
> votes dont flow this easily for a mafia when there's nothing to back it up


Well Sito did vote me for no other reason than because that other guy lynched me, then he disappeared, apparently with no intention of coming back to check if i would give any hints or anything. My vote stays as i don't have the time to figure out someone else to kill, but i appreaciate it if you can get some competitors to the current bandwagon.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 28, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Yes they do. People get mindlessly bandwagoned in every single game ever.


so a mafia wouldn't try getting a lynch going on someone else considering there is nothing to back up this wagon

edit: Sito's reaction to the constant shift in wagons last phase pretty much assures he has no idea who is pro-town or mafia


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 28, 2011)

Realistically, I don't think mafia hopped on this wagon, minus Sito, he would have only 4 other allies at this point in the game. I think the case against him is just that compelling despite there being no real hard evidence (is there ever really in mafia games? It always seems so circumstantial).


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 28, 2011)

i'm happy to watch this game play out from here


----------



## dark0 (Jan 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH sito]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 28, 2011)

damn pm box. missed two alerts last night and all this happened. O well in the end it doesn't matter alot. would vote sito if things stay the same but think I feel I need to vote differently. *[VOTE LYNCH FEAR]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 28, 2011)

so Mastic is the only person who feels this wagon is too easy
could be mafia washing his hands of this entire incident
we'll wait for the result though


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 28, 2011)

*Aiyanah*- Nudeshroom > aiyanah > Closet Pervert > Sito > James
*Avalon*- Sito
*Banhammer*- Sito
*BGtymin*- Sito
*Butcher*
*Castiel*- aiyanah
*ChaosReaper*- Sito
*Chibason*- Sito
*Closet Pervert*- Sito
*Cubey*- iceyblade > WhatADrag
*dark0*- Sito
*EnterTheTao*- Sito
*Federer*- Sito
*Grahf*- Sito
*Gumby2ms*- Fear
*Homestuck*- aiyanah
*icyBlade*
*James*- WhatADrag
*Lyra*
*Mastic*- Sito > No Lynch
*NudeShroom*- WhatADrag
*Phoenix Zoro*
*Sajin*- WhatADrag > Sito
*Sito*- Closet Pervert
*Sphyer*- Fear
*Synn*- Sito
*Toreno*- Sito
*VastoLorDae*- Closet Pervert
*WhatADrag*- NudeShroom > Sito
*Zabuza*- Sito
*St. Lucifer*- Sito
*Fear*- Sito

Sito- 17 votes
Fear- 2 votes
aiyanah- 2 votes
Closet Pervert- 2 votes
WhatADrag- 3 votes
James- 1 vote
No Lynch- 1 vote

18 is the Majority[It should have bee 19 votes last round, not 18]


**The Following have yet to vote:

Butcher
icyblade
Lyra
Phoenix Zoro
*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 28, 2011)

will the lynch still happen if majority isn't reached?


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 28, 2011)

lol once again at aiyanah's vote history. really indecisive much


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 28, 2011)

^Try writing it all out 

@aiyanah- I am pretty sure once Amrun comes back, whether majority was reached or not, whoever had the most votes dies.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 28, 2011)

lol vote history in the last day of the  game was ridiculous
that doesn't even compare

lynch goes through either way


----------



## Friday (Jan 28, 2011)

I thought I voted

[Vote lynch Sito]

I also voted last phase so I don't see why I would get modkilled


----------



## Amrun (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi.  Yes, vote will happen even if majority isn't reached, but it hasn't been 24 hours, I think...  Well, maybe just about.

Most of the people who haven't voted are the ones who will be modkilled if they don't.

I sent out reminders at the beginning of the phase, but I'm going to do it again.  I'd hate the game to be swayed for such a dumb reason and I'm out of reserve players.

I'll send out last minute reminders and leave it open a couple more hours.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 28, 2011)

I already had posted earlier but I told I was busy yesterday.
*[Vote Lynch Sito]*

He is the one with more votes so I'm going to trust the bandwagon.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Fear]*

With a name like that, how can I trust you


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 28, 2011)

Sito now has 17 votes, one more, and Majority has been reached.


----------



## Fear (Jan 28, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> *[Vote Lynch Fear]*
> 
> With a name like that, how can I trust you


----------



## Butcher (Jan 28, 2011)

* [Vote lynch aiyanah ]*

Haven't posted in a while, been sick and coughing my lungs out.


----------



## icyBlade (Jan 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch sito]*


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 28, 2011)

The Final Vote Count Since the Day Phase has Ended:

*Aiyanah*- Nudeshroom > aiyanah > Closet Pervert > Sito > James
*Avalon*- Sito
*Banhammer*- Sito
*BGtymin*- Sito
*Butcher*- aiyanah
*Castiel*- aiyanah
*ChaosReaper*- Sito
*Chibason*- Sito
*Closet Pervert*- Sito
*Cubey*- iceyblade > WhatADrag
*dark0*- Sito
*EnterTheTao*- Sito
*Federer*- Sito
*Grahf*- Sito
*Gumby2ms*- Fear
*Homestuck*- aiyanah
*icyBlade*- Sito
*James*- WhatADrag
*Lyra*
*Mastic*- Sito > No Lynch
*NudeShroom*- WhatADrag
*Phoenix Zoro*
*Sajin*- WhatADrag > Sito
*Sito*- Closet Pervert
*Sphyer*- Fear
*Synn*- Sito
*Toreno*- Sito
*VastoLorDae*- Closet Pervert
*WhatADrag*- NudeShroom > Sito
*Zabuza*- Sito
*St. Lucifer*- Sito
*Fear*- Sito

*Sito- 18 votes*Fear- 2 votes
aiyanah- 3 votes
Closet Pervert- 2 votes
WhatADrag- 3 votes
James- 1 vote
No Lynch- 1 vote

18 is the Majority[It should have bee 19 votes last round, not 18]


**The Following have yet to vote:

Lyra
Phoenix Zoro
*


Majority has been reached, Sito shall be lynched. Day Phase has now ended, only those who have not voted[Lyra, Phoenix Zoro] may post.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 28, 2011)

Lyra is not in danger of modkilling, so if Phoenix Zoro posts we'll end the phase immediately.

He better post.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 28, 2011)

Y'cannae kill me! Sorry for not voting, I kinda got surprised with stuff today. I shall be more vigilant!


----------



## Amrun (Jan 28, 2011)

It's okay.  You did post yesterday, you just did not vote.

Phoenix Zoro is about to get modkilled if he doesn't post...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2011)

I think I recall PZ saying he was really busy with some RL stuff.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2011)

Just do the write up already....


----------



## Amrun (Jan 28, 2011)

PZ didn't contact me at all and I've sent him several pms throughout the last two days.

I'm inquiring about replacements now.

If I don't hear back by 8pm ET, I'll end the phase.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 28, 2011)

Mider T is subbing in for Phoenix Zoro.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 28, 2011)

cool
now lets see who we lynched


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2011)

Reading now, but for the sake of brevity, can anybody catch me up to speed of the general mood here?


----------



## Amrun (Jan 28, 2011)

*END OF DAY PHASE V

*The town was desperate for a kill.  Despite nailing a couple of people involved in the Barrel Girls Gang, they were starting to feel the pressure as they were getting picked off like flies.

One man had made himself a target, joking about his identity and being facetious about the problem.

The town turned on him, and quickly.


*Sito* - *Generic Townie *was lynched by the town.

*START OF NIGHT PHASE V*

You may keep talking in the thread, but ONLY in order to catch up our new player Mider T.  When I feel he has been caught up, I will close the thread again.

I am in the process of linking the OP with all of the writeups, so that should help our couple of new players.  Thanks for your patience, everyone.​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2011)

Mider T just lynch Whatadrag next phase that is all you need to know.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a moderator note: I added a link to all the phase updates along with who got killed on what phase to the OP for your convenience.

I will now send out phase PMs.  I hadn't done it yet because HS said he would do it but he's not online so I will do it so that everyone has plenty of time to send stuff in.

No more posting.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 30, 2011)

*End of Night Phase V pt.1*

*END OF NIGHT PHASE V

**Lt. Maria LaGuerta* was tired of being blocked at every turn from trying to rat out the traitors in the midst of _her_ department.

Tonight, she would do something about it.

Maria left work early, noting with satisfaction that *Francis* was badgering some poor man she'd never seen instead of her.  He was crying about his missing fiance, so he was probably in the wrong department anyway.

With the finesse of years as a detective still at her disposal, Maria located her target.  He was across the street in an inconspicuous cable van, but the house he was at had a satellite dish on top.  Maria had noticed this same van for a couple of days now, and also that whenever it left, it seemed to try and follow *Agent Ross' *car home.

Tonight, Maria would find out who was staking out people in her department.  Tonight, she would do something about it.

She knocked on the van, first looking up and down the street to make sure no one else was there.

*Maria*: "It's the police.  Open up!"

There was movement from inside the van as the back doors swung open.

*Stan Liddy *shot her a rakish smile.  "Well, hello, there, Maria...  What could you want from little ol' me?  I'm fired, remember?"

Maria's eyes narrowed.  "I don't want anything from you," she spat.

Quicker than he could blink, Maria pulled out her gun and shot him through the eyes.

She needed no further proof. Liddy was up to no good. He always was.

---

DEATH



*Mider T* - *Stan Liddy* was killed by *Lt. Maria LaGuerta*.

DO NOT POST YET.​


----------



## Amrun (Jan 30, 2011)

*End of Night Phase V pt.2*

*Cole Harmon* was getting sick of these little fucks coming after them.

Enough was enough.

It was time to try a new tactic to get them off their case.

Killing them off one by one wasn't getting the job done quick enough, but maybe this would be enough to scare them away.

He found his target easily.  He knew she was connected to someone in the department, but whomever it was was going to wish they kept a better eye on her.  What a stupid girl, running around Miami with no one to protect her but her stupid little friend.

He might as well kill them both.

As he was about to come out of the shadows though, the fat one spooked.

*Olivia*: Come on, Astor.  Let's get out of here.  I'd rather go home than...

*Astor Bennett: *No.  I'll show him. He says he cares and wants us around but then he's never there...  Cody can be a good little boy and stay home, but I want to get back on the bus to Orlando, and it leaves in an hour.  Come on, Olivia.

Cole tired of the little girl banter.

*Cole:* You won't be making it to Orlando.

He shot her quickly, quietly, and she slid into a pool of her own blood.

He looked around, but it seems the other one ran off. It didn't matter.  She wouldn't have seen him.

He would leave the girl here.  He knew she'd be found sooner rather than later, with the other girl still alive.  Perfect.

---

DEATH


*Closet Pervert - Astor Bennett *_[Mason ; Semi-Bulletproof]_ was killed by *Cole Harmon*.

DO NOT POST YET.​


----------



## Amrun (Jan 30, 2011)

*Dexter Morgan* and *Lumen Pierce* had another target.

He was making a lot of shady deals in back alleys and kept turning everywhere they looked, even when they weren't looking for him.  It was getting more and more suspicious.

It was when they found the snuff porn on his computer that they knew he had to go.

The kill went quickly, easily...  The man had no defenses.

---

DEATHS



*Toreno - Generic Townie* has been killed by *Dexter Morgan*.


*START OF DAY PHASE VI

*Mod note: Please be sure to rep Mider T.  He did me a real favor by stepping in at this juncture of the game and probably spent the night phase reading the backlogs only to be killed before he could do anything.

Also, the delay was due to waiting for actions.  One action didn't come in and got forfeited because we are way over deadline and I got tired of waiting.​


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 30, 2011)

we're getting picked off one by one :/


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

wow
Mider got killed anyway


----------



## Butcher (Jan 30, 2011)

Shit......


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2011)

Bad Night :/.
I'm glad Maria targeted Mider T though. He is the kind of guy that stays quiet in every game and usually doesn't raise too many suspicions, so if he is not a Townie in that game he can be a dangerous player.

Good for us Maria took care of him.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

told you guys to get your votes off Sito

anyone investigate VLD?


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 30, 2011)

we should look at who easily jumped on his bandwagon.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

Butcher why did you vote for me last phase?

*[vote lynch Butcher]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 30, 2011)

well i shall continue to *[vote lynch whatadrag]* as i still get the mafia vibe from him


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2011)

Shit, we're fucked!  For now

*[VOTE LYNCH AIYANAH]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

default lynch


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> default lynch



Is it? 

Last phase proved that you vote randomly and you even targeted two townies... If you really are a townie, prove it and be useful to us.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 30, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> Butcher why did you vote for me last phase?
> 
> *[vote lynch Butcher]*


Fixing to get Modkilled . Had to hurry up and choose.

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

i am not a townie
neither am i mafia or any other small separate faction
i am
all alone


i've said this many times
its amazing how people dont get it yet
even after wasting a good portion of night actions by enticing attacks onto me
my dear town
lynch me if you may
*[vote lynch aiyanah]*

gain nothing from this phase
and move forward
WAD is just a blind townie like the rest of you though
if he's mafia then gg seeing as he's wasted two lynches already
but i doubt a mafia would have the balls to do that


----------



## Sajin (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll never forgive myself for my stupidity if WAD turns out to be mafia. The way he got away with what he did most certainly suggests he might be one.

The only thing I'm concerned about is Vasto saying we should definitely lynch him today, I have a feeling Vasto might be mafia trying to make us waste another phase.

Regardless, I'll go with this - *[Vote lynch WhatADrag]*

Lynching aiyanah is a waste now imo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

whatadrag has lived long enough. And there is absolutely no reason to investigate me because it would be a waste of a turn. I have been more then a help, I hope, for the town. 

*[vote lynch whatadrag]*

 no more chances for you. That write up practically spelled your doom if the clue in it was what I think it is.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)

This is probably the one time I'm happy with this possible lynch.

*[VOTE LYNCH WHATADRAG]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope Yasmin used her ability for the doctor when one brother was alive.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> So aiyanah is Jonah/survivor? He can't be Yasmin cause the brothers are dead yet he says he's not a townie, which Yasmin would be by now.
> 
> If he survives until the end he wins right? So how is it a waste to lynch him? We have to do it eventually, unless joint-wins can occur.
> 
> ...


i just have to be alive when a faction wins to win
it doesn't matter which faction wins as long as i'm alive
then we can all win together


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

its a joint victory fool
i'm not an sk


----------



## Federer (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't know who to vote for. 

Nor do I have a suspicision of someone. What did 'Whatadrag' do that makes him suspicious?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WHATADRAG]*

I really hope we get a mafia this time.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Federer]*

mafia are never suspicious of anyone
WAD is very likely a townie too


----------



## Sajin (Jan 30, 2011)

Federer said:


> I don't know who to vote for.
> 
> Nor do I have a suspicision of someone. What did 'Whatadrag' do that makes him suspicious?



He said he knew MAL was mafia so we lynched MAL and he was a townie.


----------



## Federer (Jan 30, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> *[change vote lynch Federer]*
> 
> mafia are never suspicious of anyone
> WAD is very likely a townie too



Oh?

I can assure you that I'm not a mafia, I play if I recall in four mafia games and I'm not a mafia in either one of them. 

Has that occured to anyone else before? I was a vigilante in the MSPA game, but I targeted a mafia and died in the first phase. Bummer, but I also took him down. 

As for my question, I simply haven't seen an argument when people were voting on WAD. I mean, there must be a reason why people suspect him, no?




Sajin said:


> He said he knew MAL was mafia so we lynched MAL and he was a townie.



Ah, I see. 

Yeah, that is suspicious. Since I don't suspect anyone myself, my vote will be also on hiim. 

*[VOTE LYNCH WHATADRAG]*


----------



## Butcher (Jan 30, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i am not a townie
> neither am i mafia or any other small separate faction
> i am
> all alone
> ...


Only a Mafia would try to sacrifice himself to prove he is innocent .


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

^ lynch me so i can prove your assumptions are wrong


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WHATADRAG]*

No better way to proove my innocence other than joining every single bandwagon in the game


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt for now, Aiyanah. If WAD turns out to be mafia, then you'll gain my trust...

Don't let it go to your head, though. I got my eye on you and if you're lying, rest assured that I will hunt you down.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH WHATADRAG]*


----------



## Amrun (Jan 30, 2011)

*DAY PHASE VI UPDATE

**Sgt. Lopez* had been scoping out a new target.

By all appearances, he was a bum living under a bridge, just another washed out con with nowhere else to go.

But this man had some surprising visitors, men who seemed less shady than their surroundings would imply, and this man made some surprising visits.

Just last night he had bought drinks for a man grieving his missing fiance, which wasn't strange except Lopez had watched the whole interaction and it was clear the grieving man had been a target of some sort; he'd been honed in on since before the two exchanged words. It wasn't incidental.

After awhile, though, the supposed bum seemed to have given up and gone home.

It was just too strange to let pass by.

*Robert Brunner* was asleep now, as were the rest of the bums in the area.  It really wasn't difficult to just walk into the makeshift camp, shoot him in the head with a silenced gun, and walk right back out again.


---

DEATH



*James - Robert Brunner *_[Lurer]_ has been killed by *Sgt. Lopez.*​​


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

lol I knew James would be mafia


----------



## Sajin (Jan 30, 2011)

*[Unvote]*

I guess WAD isn't mafia after all. Also, Lopez is a fucking hero.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> I'll give you the benefit of the doubt for now, Aiyanah. If WAD turns out to be mafia, then you'll gain my trust...


i dont want to lynch WAD though
he's just a townie

*[change vote lynch Synn]*
i see you mafia


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2011)

Starting a wagon on me won't change anything, dear. In fact, I eat mafia like you for breakfast 

Anyway, I'm feeling bi-polar today... Might as well take my chances and lynch you anyway.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

you must be bad at eating mafia considering i'm not one


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2011)

Do we have any idea on how many people James lured?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

1 a night i would guess


----------



## Amrun (Jan 30, 2011)

Current vote count:

aiyanah - Butcher (1)
WhatADrag - VLD, Homestuck, Nudeshroom, Grahf, Federer, Banhammer, Synn (7)
Synn - aiyanah (1)

Total votes: 9

Majority: 14


----------



## Amrun (Jan 30, 2011)

Also, only generics and certain people whose roles indicate they can be lured were eligible for luring and luring only had a 75% success rate.

James had 5 nights in which to lure people.

The number of successes he has had is unknown to the public.


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you must be bad at eating mafia considering i'm not one



My bad, I should have said 'scum' instead... I stand corrected. 

Either way, if your wagon on me is successful, hopefully the town will wake up and lynch you the next morning. I'd gladly give up my role to take you down, so go ahead and convince every other player why I should be next. 

You and I know it's a deadlock, so all I can say is: good luck. :33


----------



## Mastic (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow town, we need to get on this bitch real talk. We getting sniped real fast.

How many mafia is left?


----------



## Amrun (Jan 30, 2011)

Note unrelated to the game:

Anyone playing in this game is invited to the Mafia FC, where mafia players and mods will advertise new games, seek advice, etc.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 30, 2011)

*[VOTE Lynch WAD]*

I swear he is always suspicious in like every game Im in right now.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 30, 2011)

I wouldn't lynch WAD because James was the first to vote for him this phase iirc. More likely than not he's a townie.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 30, 2011)

I hate you i hate you i hate you! Good job defeating the Mighty Astor. Bitches!



Amrun said:


> Mod note: Please be sure to rep Mider T.  He did me a real favor by stepping in at this juncture of the game and probably spent the night phase reading the backlogs only to be killed before he could do anything.


Just keep in mind he will use that repping power, which he already has quite a bit by the way, to neg you for no reason.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> My bad, I should have said 'scum' instead... I stand corrected.
> 
> Either way, if your wagon on me is successful, hopefully the town will wake up and lynch you the next morning. I'd gladly give up my role to take you down, so go ahead and convince every other player why I should be next.
> 
> You and I know it's a deadlock, so all I can say is: good luck. :33


i have no reason to convince anyone to vote for you
as long as a team wins at the end it doesn't matter to me 

besides people seem convinced WAD is mafia after the last 2 phases


----------



## Grep (Jan 30, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I wouldn't lynch WAD because James was the first to vote for him this phase iirc. More likely than not he's a townie.



This. Everyone voting so adamantly for WAD is suspicious. 

WAD is not mafia. James wouldn't have voted so early if he was. He would have waited. This late in the game they can't give up people.  

Don't be stupid and bandwagon for no reason. 

He is most likely not mafia.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch St Lucifer]*


----------



## Velocity (Jan 30, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Wow town, we need to get on this bitch real talk. We getting sniped real fast.
> 
> How many mafia is left?



Have we even gotten any of them yet? D:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, everyone has basically defended and made my points. It would be ironic if I was lynched for the same witch-hunt accusatory style I was playing. My role is the vengeful one 

My character will die off in the next two or three phases anyways, it's how it was designed. But I think the town needs to start making some smart mafia choices, Lopez and Dexter have basically done all our work for us

*[Vote No Lynch]* ...for now, but I was initially suspicious of Nudeshroom last game before BGtymin compelled me to change my vote to Sito.


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## Grep (Jan 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Well, everyone has basically defended and made my points. It would be ironic if I was lynched for the same witch-hunt accusatory style I was playing. My role is the vengeful one
> 
> My character will die off in the next two or three phases anyways, it's how it was designed. But I think the town needs to start making some smart mafia choices, Lopez and Dexter have basically done all our work for us
> 
> *[Vote No Lynch]* ...for now, but I was initially suspicious of Nudeshroom last game before BGtymin compelled me to change my vote to Sito.



Sito deserved to be lynch. People who do overtly suspicious things should get lynched.

So this is a note to town, don't lie when you are a townie. It doesn't matter if you have a shit role. Lying about having a good one makes it seem like you are mafia. That is all. 

Not sure who is suspect right now. 

Its hard to say. Gonna wait a bit and see if anyone proposes anything. We shouldn't rush too much at this point. Only 4 mafia left at this point right?


----------



## Chibason (Jan 30, 2011)

Hmm, I'm going to vote for the one who seems most susp to me..

*[Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## Sajin (Jan 30, 2011)

Some townies could be converted as well.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2011)

I wouldn't wager more than two have been successfully converted


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2011)

We're falling into a trap.  I hope every townie realizes that by now...


----------



## Grep (Jan 30, 2011)

To be honest I don't think anyone got converted, especially when you consider the mafia have played this game like a pack of wild tards. 

But Banhammer is right. At best 1-2.



Synn said:


> We're falling into a trap.  I hope every townie realizes that by now...



You gonna explain or just say stupid, vague, ominous shit and leave it at that...


----------



## Federer (Jan 30, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE NO LYNCH]*

With another mafia gone and the one who started the wagon on WAD, the latter is most likely not a mafia. 

But who is?


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> You gonna explain or just say stupid, vague, ominous shit and leave it at that...



We're exactly where they want us to be. I wouldn't be surprised if those who're trying to save WAD are mafia... The argument of James voting for him early in the game doesn't prove shit. In fact, it'd be easier to gain the town's trust that way...

That's just how stupid and vague my post is.  Deal with it, kid!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Nudeshroom]*

Like I said earlier in the thread, I think you're an excellent player. VLD thought you were mafia too, one of you is bound to be mafia. Your lurking technique is duly noted versus my brazen bullhorn bellowing.

You are mafia or Dexter


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not Dexter, and I haven't been converted since I haven't used my ability.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2011)

Sure, you say you're Michael Angelo, but do I believe your manipulative ways? 

I'll probably end up VNL'ing this phase, I really don't deserve to set up another bandwagon, but it'll be pretty dumb if town lynches me, I will be very useful if I can live longer than a certain other character.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 30, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> This is probably the one time I'm happy with this possible lynch.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH WHATADRAG]*



Ok after actually reading and not scrolling down and glancing at shit, I think Nudeshroom is a little suspicious with the comments and likes to keep a low profile. Always poppin up ready to lynch anybody. Also the fact that VLD also thought NS was suspect makes it highly likely.

*[VOTE Lynch Nudeshroom]*


*Edit:* ninja'd by WAD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)

Mastic, you obviously haven't payed attention to me until now.  I've been most reluctant to hop on bandwagons.


----------



## Grep (Jan 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> We're exactly where they want us to be. I wouldn't be surprised if those who're trying to save WAD are mafia... The argument of James voting for him early in the game doesn't prove shit. In fact, it'd be easier to gain the town's trust that way...
> 
> That's just how stupid and vague my post is.  Deal with it, kid!



Very little in any mafia game PROVES anything. 

Why would they start a bandwagon on their own people...

If the mafia vote for their own person they do it when that person has about 60-70 % of the required votes as not to arouse suspicion for doing it too late or too early and of course not at all.

This mafia plays like shit but they aren't THAT bad.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 30, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Mastic, you obviously haven't payed attention to me until now.  I've been most reluctant to hop on bandwagons.





Anyways Im sticking with ya for the moment, can't really say I have any other suspicions for someone else.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

what is this
*[change vote lynch Mastic]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Mastic, you obviously haven't payed attention to me until now.  I've been most reluctant to hop on bandwagons.



Reluctant, but eventually you give in. That's why I credited your wiliness. You get away with minimal contribution and activity in the first couple of phases, even No Lynching if I recall correctly, and then you've lurked. Lurked and joined the misguided friendly fire bandwagons at the last moment, citing your "reluctance", which yes, I understand could just you playing town correctly as well, but I think that's not the case 

You were finally happy to vote lynch me this phase, and I would probably have had no redemption if James wasn't shown to be who he was. You thought the evidence was damning, and might still do so. But it's either you or VLD. I'm so sure of it.

Keeping my lynch for now, but I really hope the town can intuit something. I don't want to go through 50+ pages to get a history on Shroom and VLD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)

WAD, it's wise not to be too assertive unless you're a role that has a high rate of confidence in it's possibile choices.  You're either going to make me another Mal and hopefully the town lynches you next phase, or you change now and I'll assume that you're possibly a townie with some sense.

Frankly, I'm bargaining with you to give you a chance. You probably won't last much longer if you get me lynched.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2011)

Like I said, I'll just chill this phase. I've got no bandwagon rights 

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH MASTIC]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah
i think that'll be my last vote change for this phase

Chiba why are you suspicious me?


----------



## Chibason (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, I know who you're claiming..and It's possible since no one else has claimed the same role..but

Some of your posts strike me as odd...I'm still reading back, now.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 30, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH MASTIC]*



Lol so Im guessing your reason is because its out of revenge for me suggesting you? 

Yeah... that's great motivation.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)

Frankly it's better to vote for the person who has not payed a fair amount of attention to details of the game.  

My role has been made quite obvious, as well. Though I'm going to stick on my vote with you because I believe WAD is possibly making a huge mistake.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not sure what role NudeShroom is trying to claim but I doubt she's lying.

I guess I'll just go with my gut for now. *[Vote lynch Lyra]*


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah town is completely fucked at this point..

*[VOTE LYNCH WhatADrag]*


----------



## Mastic (Jan 30, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Frankly it's better to vote for the person who has not payed a fair amount of attention to details of the game.
> 
> My role has been made quite obvious, as well. Though I'm going to stick on my vote with you because I believe WAD is possibly making a huge mistake.



Fair enough. Ive only seen the first season of dexter, I dont keep up with it now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)

Town is nowhere near fucked yet.  There's 27 people and 4 mafia.  Or possibly more if somene was converted


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Yeah town is completely fucked at this point..
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH WhatADrag]*



Does anyone not find this lurker, who is so forgetful that I can't recall any of their past actions, to completely ignore the evidence against me being mafia and arbitrarily saying "town is fucked", in a way that suggests he's distancing himself from being associated with town, suspicious?



If one other person can see this too, I might change my vote for Cubey.


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2011)

Wait you're right. Oh, we still have a chance


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Does anyone not find this lurker, who is so forgetful that I can't recall any of their past actions, to completely ignore the evidence against me being mafia and arbitrarily saying "town is fucked", in a way that suggests he's distancing himself from being associated with town, suspicious?
> 
> 
> 
> If one other person can see this too, I might change my vote for Cubey.



lulz pointless suspicion

I might want you to start a bandwagon on me just to have you be wrong yet again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2011)

It's why I can't vote this phase. Let someone else be wrong this time


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2011)

We have 23 townies, and only like 7 are actively participating. It's gonna be impossible to figure these Mafia out 

Hope the Vigilantes know what they're doing though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> We have 23 townies, and only like 7 are actively participating. It's gonna be impossible to figure these Mafia out
> 
> Hope the Vigilantes know what they're doing though.



You kidding? Lopez and Dexter have been soloing the game.


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2011)

We still have a Hitman, a Silencer/Sacrificial, and a Survivor playing for their own sakes.

Not to mention the Godfather. This game is far from over.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

vote Mastic people
he might be mafia judging by his behavior itt


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE Mastic]*


----------



## Federer (Jan 30, 2011)

I trust you Aiyanah, but if it turns out that he was just an innocent townie,

I'll murder you. Capiche? 

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH MASTIC]*


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2011)

A lot of players aren't even active... They just drop by to cast their vote and prevent modkills. It's really irritating.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2011)

So Mastic being mafia assumes NS is telling the truth about her role hints, and that he was trying to help me bandwagon her to cause another townie death and then further implement me in being responsible for town lynches?



Get off my bandwagon, get on Majestic's! There's more veracity to it!


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

Federer said:


> I trust you Aiyanah, but if it turns out that he was just an innocent townie,
> 
> I'll murder you. Capiche?
> 
> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH MASTIC]*


you wont be able to do it at night


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2011)

When will this day phase end anyway?


----------



## Amrun (Jan 30, 2011)

Uh, a really long time from now. I just did the write ups this morning.


----------



## icyBlade (Jan 30, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mastic]*


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Uh, a really long time from now. I just did the write ups this morning.



Oh okay, I'll cast my vote tomorrow then (it's 10:02 PM here btw lol). :33


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

i do hope everyone is thinking about the reasons behind this lynch before voting


----------



## Amrun (Jan 30, 2011)

The phase will end when someone reaches lynch majority (14) or when I wake up in the morning.  If I'm up at 8:30am, when I started this phase, that's when night will start.

I'll do another vote count in an hour or two. I'm hungry.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 30, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I'm hungry.


So _YOU'RE_ Cell?????


----------



## Amrun (Jan 30, 2011)

...


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 30, 2011)

lol hey closet you be deaed.

but in all seriousness *[VOTE LYNCH AIYANAH]* screw the bandwagons they have been based on shit this whole game.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

now i really want Mastic to be mafia 

but at least one person is thinking for themselves before voting anything
anyone look suspicious right now besides me?


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 30, 2011)

hell yes. most everyone is suspicious. thank god for lopez. big ups. but as for suspects ... cubey? synn? got others; these stick out atm.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

Castiel and icyBlade are 2 that stick out to me
meh
guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens


----------



## Sajin (Jan 30, 2011)

I have to agree about Castiel now that I think about it. He's way more active usually.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 30, 2011)

Vote Count Coming Tonight.


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> hell yes. most everyone is suspicious. thank god for lopez. big ups. but as for suspects ... cubey? synn? got others; these stick out atm.



Coming from someone who hasn't been active much? I'm not surprised.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I have to agree about Castiel now that I think about it. He's way more active usually.



usually he only plays the games in his section


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm finally suspicious?


----------



## Mastic (Jan 30, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> vote Mastic people
> he might be mafia judging by his behavior itt



So Im mafia by accusing someone of being so. If thats the case you should be looked at to considering you're doing the same damn thing except the only difference is you are asking for everyone to bandwagon. If I really wanted to BW someone Id be encouraging others to do so aswell, something that I didn't do but you just so happen to be known for.



WhatADrag said:


> So Mastic being mafia assumes NS is telling the truth about her role hints, and that he was trying to help me bandwagon her to cause another townie death and t*hen further implement me in being responsible for town lynches?*
> 
> 
> 
> Get off my bandwagon, get on Majestic's! There's more veracity to it!



 Thats actually pretty smart but waaay to obvious especially after the James revelation. Why would I stick with trying to really set you up when more evidence is stacked toward you being townie. Id be beating a dead horse tbh.




aiyanah said:


> Castiel and icyBlade are 2 that stick out to me
> meh
> guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens



Castiel probably has a nobody role and doesn't even feel like participating so I doubt hes mafia.

IcyB tho just comes in, votes, and dips. No interaction with the town which means that 1) hes trying to keep being on the DL or 2) Has a shit role and doesn't care.

Imo If it was more of the latter, Id expect the participation to be more like Castiel, such as get an update on the game and then vote. But this dude is ready to lynch which shows hes been following closely, but why would ya if you weren't of any importance. Imo if he had a shit role, I doubt hed be keeping up so closely with the game.... that is unless hes mafia and just trying to lynch another townie. Just my thoughts.

*[CHANGE VOTE Lynch IcyBlade]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

I can not believe you people. Just because James voted for WAD you change your vote? Mafia vote for thrier own all the time! Does not matter if they lead it, come in the middle with the vote, or at the end. WaD SAID he knew MAL was mafia and was dead wrong. Sajin and BGtymin sure did stir ya away easily then someone stepped back. so WAD must be an important mafia role. I am not changing shit!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I can not believe you people. Just because James voted for WAD you change your vote? Mafia vote for thrier own all the time! Does not matter if they lead it, come in the middle with the vote, or at the end. WaD SAID he knew MAL was mafia and was dead wrong. Sajin and BGtymin sure did stir ya away easily then someone stepped back. so WAD must be an important mafia role. I am not changing shit!



I did say you or Nudeshroom had to be mafia 

If I'm killed by mafia in the next couple of night phases, people should go after you


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I'm finally suspicious?



You make a nice point, considering you've been able to slip by this entire game.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

i strongly doubt WAD is mafia


----------



## Mastic (Jan 30, 2011)

WAD would have to be the most shitty of mafia if true.


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> You make a nice point, considering you've been able to slip by this entire game.



I was almost modkilled for inactivity and I'm guessing the Mafia have been active every night?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 30, 2011)

True. 

haven't heard from dark0 in awhile.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I did say you or Nudeshroom had to be mafia
> 
> If I'm killed by mafia in the next couple of night phases, people should go after you



 They have absolutely no reason to go after me. sgt Lopez would know this as I have not even been targeted by him. Which means he or she has been doing a very very good job. You though swore someone was a mafia if you were a townie and I were mafia I would have killed you the following night to create utter confusion in the town. I highly doubt you townie.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 30, 2011)

Yall definitely shouldn't lynch me its gonna do no good, Im definitely not mafia. We're just gonna be wasting yet another lynch and then people are gonna think Aiyanna started a BW on me and try to lynch her next day pahse only to find out she is most likely townie. We gotta do better Town.

Damn I wish I knew the Dexter story more as a lot of you guys do but I hope there will be a future game with something I do know well, perhaps The Matrix. Hugo Weaving is definitely my favorite in the film, him and his "friends" are people Im sure my role here could get along with. Its been a long time since Ive seen it though, only if I could remember the name of the program they were called, Im sure it would help yall figure out who I am here. Unfortunately it just slips my mind right now. 

If you seriously couldn't figure out who the fuck I am after I basically role revealed here, kill yourself softly por favor.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2011)

I must say, the "welp, I haven't been killed by the fat bastard yet" defense is too brilliant to fail.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

*[change vote lynch icyBlade]*

claiming innocence
i believe you
might as well change the wagon
that  might cast doubts of your innocence in some peoples heads though


----------



## Amrun (Jan 30, 2011)

Mod clarification: Night phase action is 100% irrelevant to inactivity modkills. dark0 has met all activity requirements thus far.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 30, 2011)

Vote Count- 

WhatADrag[3]- VastoLordDae, Homestuck, Grahf

aiyanah[3]- Butcher, Chibason, gumby2ms

No Lynch[2]- WhatADrag, Synn

Mastic[4]- Nudeshroom, Cubey, Federer, icyblade

Lyra[1]- Sajin

icyblade[3]- Mastic, aiyanah, Banhammer

14 is Majority this Round


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2011)

*{Change Vote IcyBlade}*

There, now's it's a three way tie


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> *{Change Vote IcyBlade}*
> 
> There, now's it's a three way tie



Actually, Mastic is in the lead with 4.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

lol
i'm sure Butcher knows my role
he's voted for me every phase since i told the killing roles to come at me 
smart if your mafia


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 30, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 30, 2011)

*[Vote lynch aiyanah]*

Sticking with an active wagoner. Leads, however, are few.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

how many times have i hinted at my role
my lynching will leave you with no answers and only more questions
*[change vote lynch Mastic]*

as though a mafia would be creating wagons as actively as i am


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2011)

You guys are letting WAD slip through again...


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2011)

If Mastic is innocent, WAD is getting lynched, and whoever supports him is a Mafia. Fair?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> If Mastic is innocent, WAD is getting lynched, and whoever supports him is a Mafia. Fair?



sounds about right to me.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> are you implying that it's strange for someone to know your role?
> 
> would that mean you're lying about the role you have been hinting at and that your real role is something more unexpected?


he just wants town to waste a lynch and consequently the phase following my lynch seeing as no clues would be left behind
shit like that happens when your allied to no one and get lynched
i've seen it before
that shit wasn't cool
now i'm voting for someone i think is innocent to prevent such a thing from happening


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> If Mastic is innocent, WAD is getting lynched, and whoever supports him is a Mafia. Fair?



I disagree.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

so wait
i'm creating wagons and generating leads
so now i'm getting lynched for doing that 
this is the last time i ever try to help out the town as a third party


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 30, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> so wait
> i'm creating wagons and generating leads
> so now i'm getting lynched for doing that
> this is the last time i ever try to help out the town as a third party



Forgive me, upon looking through, you did semi-role reveal and have hinted at your role. Not all suspicions are dead, but I can't vote for you in good conscience.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Mastic]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2011)

Avalon
icyBlade
Sphyer
Butcher

at least 2 of you are mafia

i can tell you that WAD is certainly not mafia
to lynch him would be a waste
the rest of you are all shady as fuck though (even those claiming pro town)

i'm off to bed now
good luck town
mafia is playing you well


----------



## Friday (Jan 30, 2011)

*[Vote lynch icyblade]*


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2011)

Didn't you just accuse me of being Mafia last night in the Bleach game as well?


----------



## Grep (Jan 30, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> Avalon
> icyBlade
> Sphyer
> Butcher
> ...



I agree with all of this but Mafia playing well. They got off to a terrible start and really haven't done much of anything. 

To flip out cause you lynch an innocent person is stupid. Unless you can investigate you HAVE to make guesses. And Educated guesses only go so far when you don't know anything.

*[Vote Lynch IcyBlade]*

For reasons others have said. Being inactive not sharing then voting is suspect. And we need to eventually make a decision anyways. 

As for Sphyer you do realize he was confirmed townie right?


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Vote Count- 

WhatADrag[3]- VastoLordDae, Homestuck, Grahf

aiyanah[4]- Butcher, Chibason, gumby2ms, Avalon

No Lynch[3]- WhatADrag, Synn, Sphyer

Mastic[6]- Nudeshroom, Cubey, Federer, icyblade, aiyanah, EnterTheTao

Lyra[1]- Sajin

icyblade[4]- Mastic, Banhammer, St. Lucifer, BGtymin

14 is Majority this Round


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 31, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> Avalon
> icyBlade
> *Sphyer*
> Butcher



Confirmed townie, brah.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2011)

You guys were suppose to lynch WAD the first time he messed up, then again afterwords, yet you continue to let him live! James converted some of ya that have changed your minds.


----------



## Grep (Jan 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You guys were suppose to lynch WAD the first time he messed up, then again afterwords, yet you continue to let him live! James converted some of ya that have changed your minds.



You are a little too stuck on this...

He is most likely town. You have a brain. Use it.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 31, 2011)

wait what's going on now?  is the phase still ongoing?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> You are a little too stuck on this...
> 
> He is most likely town. You have a brain. Use it.



 I am...thats why I am not going to listen to someone like you...who all of sudden wants to step up and contribute...mafia scum.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 31, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> wait what's going on now?  is the phase still ongoing?



You died, but thanks for playing.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 31, 2011)

i got a pm this was in night phase? lol nope. pretty big mess to find suspicions as well.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 31, 2011)

Amrun said:


> You died, but thanks for playing.



i see. no wonder i didn't get any more pm's  well thanks for the game amrun and i'm sorry i haven't been as active as i would have wanted. darn seminar


----------



## Amrun (Jan 31, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> i got a pm this was in night phase? lol nope. pretty big mess to find suspicions as well.



Did you really?  When?  Did I fuck up again? 

Even if it said "night phase" in the title, the contents would have clearly indicated day phase.

And thanks again, James.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Confirmed townie, brah.


lol
that happened so long ago
LB wasn't b& yet


----------



## Synn (Jan 31, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH MASTIC]*


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

JAMES! One more time you post and you have me to deal with...

Anyway, Mastic Still has the lead, however, Majority is far from being reached.


Also, Sorry for my inactivity latley Amrun, I was at my father's house and didn't have much access to the computer. I am back now!

Vote Count- 

WhatADrag[3]- VastoLordDae, Homestuck, Grahf

aiyanah[4]- Butcher, Chibason, gumby2ms, Avalon

No Lynch[2]- WhatADrag, Sphyer

Mastic[8]- Nudeshroom, Cubey, Federer, icyblade, aiyanah, EnterTheTao, Synn, Lyra

Lyra[1]- Sajin

icyblade[4]- Mastic, Banhammer, St. Lucifer, BGtymin

14 is Majority this Round


----------



## Velocity (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll try to help achieve a majority...

*[ Mastic ]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not convinced of Mastic's guilt, so I cannot switch votes over to that bandwagon, however, I would implore some actions be performed on VLD, his fascination with wanting me lynched is sure misdirection and manipulation of townie vigilantism.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2011)

Just finished my last exam today, now I can finally be active in this game.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

*4 People have yet to vote:

7. Castiel
8. ChaosReaper
46. Zabuza
48. Fear*


----------



## Mastic (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok straight up lynch IcyBlade now, hes either mafia or a generic townie. Either way no real loss as opposed to me who has a role. 

For yall who are trying to get Aiyanna and WAD out, fuck that logic; their gameplay is too obvious and I at least know one of them isn't mafia.

Gtg I have class, if ya don't switch oh well thats on yall. Deuces.


----------



## God (Jan 31, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE icyBlade]*

No one jumped on the bandwagon when I proposed it


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2011)

*[Vote Change No Lynch]*

Don't want to rush my vote and end up regretting, I'm gonna observe for a bit to see if I can pick anything up.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

The 24 Hours have passed, but majority has not been reached. I don't know what Amrun wants to do, but this is just a warning incase she goes with the person with the most votes aka Mastic.

Vote Count- 

WhatADrag[3]- VastoLordDae, Homestuck, Grahf

aiyanah[3]- Butcher, Chibason, gumby2ms 

No Lynch[3]- WhatADrag, Sphyer, Avalon

Mastic[7]- Nudeshroom, Federer, icyblade, aiyanah, EnterTheTao, Synn, Lyra

Lyra[1]- Sajin

icyblade[5]- Mastic, Banhammer, St. Lucifer, BGtymin, Cubey

14 is Majority this Round


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> The 24 Hours have passed, but majority has not been reached. I don't know what Amrun wants to do, but this is just a warning incase *he* goes with the person with the most votes.



            .


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 31, 2011)

wow this is full of? gg mastic if your gone. gg mafia irregardless. not gonna change my vote see no reason to do so.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Avalon said:


> .



Did you search my entire post to find something wrong...

but if push comes to shove, we should just make the voting down to Mastic and icyblade.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 31, 2011)

Do it. Standoff, Leh go.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Amrun hasn't confirmed it, however, the match should be moving on since the 24 hours have passed. 

What do you people think, should Mastic just be lynched or a stand-off?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2011)

end the phase


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

I will wait for Amrun to end this. In the mean time, lets hope those 4 who haven't voted vote. 

*4 People have yet to vote:

7. Castiel
8. ChaosReaper
46. Zabuza
48. Fear*


----------



## Sajin (Jan 31, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch icyBlade]*

No point in voting for Lyra any longer and I don't like any of the other wagons since they basically all hinted towards their roles iirc.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

7 votes Mastic
6 votes Icyblade


----------



## Grep (Jan 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am...thats why I am not going to listen to someone like you...who all of sudden wants to step up and contribute...mafia scum.



What...  I have actively contributed in every single phase...


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2011)

lol they still havent posted yet


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

So, while we are waiting for Amrun to confirm or denie this thing[since it looks like we have reached a coin flip], how is my sub-modding?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Did you search my entire post to find something wrong...



Naw man, I aint one of those people who randomly hate you, I just noticed that while I skimmed your post.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 31, 2011)

Sub-par


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2011)

vote history please :33


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> vote history please :33



Whose vote history?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2011)

this phases


----------



## Friday (Jan 31, 2011)

*[Vote LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> this phases



You mean the vote count?


----------



## Amrun (Jan 31, 2011)

I am so sorry, guys.  I got swamped with school.

I am loathe to lynch somebody with only half of majority reached.

I think it might have to be a split vote, ie no lynch. If you want me to coin flip, I will.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2011)

flip a coin
its better than no lynch


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2011)

^This. A chance we can at least get a Mafia killed instead of getting picked off one by one.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 31, 2011)

Random vote = vote no lynch unless you actually join one of the wagons.

Edit: Nvm, I didn't actually read this properly.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 31, 2011)

Wait why are we voting for Icyblade now?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2011)

^ mafia saving mafia


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 31, 2011)

Wut? so Icyblade and WhataDrag are both mafia? I am confuse....


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2011)

WAD is not mafia
dont follow the hype

Mastic might be mafia
though


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok then:

*[Change vote lynch Icyblade]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2011)

^ your also mafia


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 31, 2011)

Wish I was, lately I only get shitty roles in mafia games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2011)

WAD is a mafia.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok what the fuck, which is it WAD, IcyBlade or Mastic?


----------



## Sajin (Jan 31, 2011)

Did Mastic hint at his role? I could've sworn I saw it somewhere but can't find it.

WAD said he has a vengeful role and is going to die several phases later regardless, I take it he claimed Owen?


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

I guess it is down to a coin toss now.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2011)

Mastic did hint
i wasn't convinced


----------



## Sajin (Jan 31, 2011)

Could you link me to it please?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2011)

go read the phase


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 31, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *4 People have yet to vote:
> 
> 7. Castiel
> 8. ChaosReaper
> ...




Don't worry.
I'll also vote for 
*[Vote lynch Mastic]*
Sorry about the delay >.<'


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

*3 People have yet to vote:

7. Castiel
8. ChaosReaper
48. Fear *


----------



## Mastic (Jan 31, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Don't worry.
> I'll also vote for
> *[Vote lynch Mastic]*
> Sorry about the delay >.<'



Bro why you voting for me, I basically role revealed a couple pages back. Is there a legit reason why because I don't see why you'd vote my way considering IcyBlade hasn't even refuted anything Ive thrown his way.

Its a fucking waste to lynch me when at least yall have some idea what side Im on as opposed to IcyBlade.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch IcyBlade]*

Yeah. I think he's mafia. Dude hasn't even been active.

I think Zabuza is playing it slick too


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Vote Count- 

WhatADrag[2]- VastoLordDae, Homestuck

aiyanah[3]- Butcher, Chibason, gumby2ms 

No Lynch[2]- Sphyer, Avalon

Mastic[9]- Nudeshroom, Federer, icyblade, aiyanah, EnterTheTao, Synn, Lyra, Zabuza, ChaosReaper

icyblade[8]- Mastic, Banhammer, St. Lucifer, BGtymin, Cubey, Sajin, Grahf, WhatADrag

Hiruzen Sarutobi[1]- St. Lucifer

14 is Majority this Round


----------



## Aries (Jan 31, 2011)

[Vote Lynch Mastic]


----------



## Mastic (Jan 31, 2011)

Zabuza is playing pretty slick tbh. It seriously doesn't make any sense to vote for me without reason. It definitely couldn't be just to get majority because me and IcyB were already tied anyways and picking randomly between us is too suspect this late in the game. Plus the fact that after ME defending myself and trying to find out the mafia, he still votes against me instead of the person who has nothing to say about the matter. 

My guess is he's trying to keep the majority toward me to save his mafioso.


*Edit:* CR your ass can be added to that list too. Hell even if I do get lynched this phase at least the rest of the town will have an idea about what side ya on.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2011)

*[change vote lynch icyBlade]*


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol Aiyanah.  I'm guessing you really want the coin flip so you don't have to feel bad if we do lynch a townie?


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Change of plans! I shall being doing the write up this round. So bare with me as I do them!


----------



## Amrun (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a confession. I've been having computer issues lately and tonight is the night it decides to totally die.

In light of this, I've asked HS to do today's write up.  Tonight, please send your night actions to BOTH me and Hiruzen Sarutobi just in case.

Thank God for my Blackberry s I can still post and keep up with the thread.  I will go to a computer lab tomorrow to do the write ups for night, but we're supposed to get a huge icestorm which might shut down my university. That's why it's important to send your actions to both me and HS.

I apologize for the inconvenience.  My hard drive should be replaced by Friday.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 31, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Lol Aiyanah.  I'm guessing you really want the coin flip so you don't have to feel bad if we do lynch a townie?


lol i was convinced of Mastics innocence long ago
votes started coming my way though so i switched back to him to survive


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Just letting you all know, It came down to a coin flip between icyblade and Mastic.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok whatever Im tired of trying to prove shit, its hella obvious the opposition aint got shit to say and is hoping to just slide thorough by not posting. 

But you could've atleast let me choose my own fate by asking me what side. I would've picked heads.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2011)

Live Mastic! Live!


----------



## Friday (Jan 31, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi thanks for the neg rep you fucking dickwad. Still have to spread some rep around to get to you, but it's coming.

Who would've know you haven't accepted that a lot of people don't like you.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Hiruzen Sarutobi thanks for the neg rep you fucking dickwad. Still have to spread some rep around to get to you, but it's coming.
> 
> Who would've know you haven't accepted that a lot of people don't like you.



One, you can get banned for revenge negging, and two I am just trying to do my job. I am helping out Amrun as much as I can, and filling in when he cannot. I am trying to help YOUR mafia game run smoothly.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Andre was in Debra Morgan’s office, sobbing over her death. Andre was the informant to her, and was extremely loyal. Andre lost both Debra, his dear friend, and Elena, his mother, in such a short time. It was too much for him.   Their deaths had shaken him, and it seemed nothing would bring him out of this “trance”. 

Lt. Maria LaGuerta, and several other workers walked into the office. They tried to talk to him, but they realized it was useless. Andre was slacking off from his work, and they couldn’t risk him holding them back. 

Maria: “I am sorry Andre. But you clearly have no grasp on your emotions, and I cannot have someone on my team like that.”

Maria took out a gun, and aimed it at Andre. 

Maria: “Say hello to Debra and Elena for me!” 

Icyblade/ Andre Mendoza: [Informant (one-shot). Semi-Bulletproof.] has been lynched.

*Night Phase VI DO NOT POST!*​


----------



## Friday (Feb 1, 2011)

You are just trying to do your job so you neg a fucking joke? Dude you're a fucking moron. Actually, it's not really a joke. anyway, sorry amrun, last post.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 1, 2011)

Terrible write up. La Guerta just killed him? Why not ship him off for witness protection prgram? Jegus


----------



## Fear (Feb 1, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> oh man drama over luminary negs jesus



REP IZ SERIUZ BUSYNESS. :sanji


----------



## Amrun (Feb 1, 2011)

It's night phase.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 2, 2011)

This is everyone's official notice that if you don't have your night actions in to me before about 4pm, you forfeit your action. Night is already extended and you fuckers still drag your feet. 

Writes coming at approx. 4-5pm ET.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 2, 2011)

*End of Night Phase VI pt. 1*

*END OF NIGHT PHASE VI*​ 
*Dexter *knew his next kill had been mixed up with sordid types in the past.​ 
All his trails were running cold and Lumen was pushing him, always reminding him of what had been done to her...​ 
But as he stared down at this woman's body, he was not sure he had done the right thing.​ 
---​ 
DEATH​ 
*dark0 - Yasmin Aragon *_[Lyncher ; Informant]_ was killed by *Dexter*.​ 
DO NOT POST YET.​


----------



## Amrun (Feb 2, 2011)

*End of Night Phase VI pt. 2*

*Jordan Chase* was tired of getting thwarted turn after turn by one key player in this charade.

This man was savvy and kept clearing people his men had framed as red herrings.

That just wouldn't do.

*Cole Harmon* stood over the target's prone body clutching a torn shoulder. It had been a hard fight, for once... He was feeling a bit woozy.

But another roadblock was out of the way.

---​ 
DEATH​ 
*BGtymin - **Jim McCourt *_[Governor]_ has been killed by *Cole Harmon*.​ 
*START OF DAY PHASE VII*​ 
Sorry for the delay and crappy write ups, though the last action didn't get in to me until a couple of minutes ago. Still, not having a computer sucks. Will be trying to rectify that situation tomorrow night.​


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 2, 2011)

Now how come I didn't any of those actions...


----------



## Amrun (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh well. Can you send out dayphase start PMs?


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 2, 2011)

Sure Thing!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*

 My trust in you has dipped significantly.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae, you were totally antagonizing BGTymin and swearing he was mafia up and down, I think you were trying to overplay the part of concerned citizen so you could take him out and avoid suspicion. Plus you keep voting for me in other games so this is semi spite-ish 

*[Vote Lynch VastoLorDae]*


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*

same reason as before, too much wagon making.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CASTIEL]*

I don't think I've ever seen you add ANY sort of input to the thread.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh WAD is STILL alive...how suspicious there. But for now Aiyanah gets my vote because she semi called the Yasmin role. But you WAD...I think your also scum. As for me.... no...just no I am not.


----------



## Grep (Feb 2, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> VastoLorDae, you were totally antagonizing BGTymin and swearing he was mafia up and down, I think you were trying to overplay the part of concerned citizen so you could take him out and avoid suspicion. Plus you keep voting for me in other games so this is semi spite-ish
> 
> *[Vote Lynch VastoLorDae]*



<3

Later all. 

Good luck town. WAD is the only player left with a functioning brain. Should probably listen to him.

The rest of you I can only praise for being abortion survivors.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2011)

I believe aiyanah was going more for Jonah.  I don't trust him completely, but I do believe that's more what he would have been hinting at by saying he's alone.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 2, 2011)

*[Vote lynch VastoLorDae]*

Sorry bro but I've suspected you for a while. You are accusing people who are most definitely not mafia at this point, and judging by our past games I think you're very likely to be mafia. Btw, I'm pretty sure aiyanah claimed the survivor.

BGtymin, gtfo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 2, 2011)

Nah. Town already knows my role, my role hints were not very subtle, its fairly obvious who I am. Mafia should just give up hoping the town is going to go after me, you guys are eventually going to kill the wrong player and it's going to cause your numbers to diminish more.

It is also obvious who aiyanah is, and why you would want him gone when he's favored pro-town


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 2, 2011)

seems interesting so far. my first vote *[VOTE LYNCH VASTOLORDEA]*. might change i usually keep 50% of my votes. ttyl got work.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2011)

So I say someone is mafia and I get lynch votes. WAD swears someone is mafia and people just forget about it. That kill was such a set up its not even funny. But I am going to laugh about it anyway.. I am not hinting at my role either, but you will be sorry should I be lynched. I still stand by what I believe. Just because I was wrong about one person does not mean I am wrong about the other 2, Sajin...WAD. I may be wrong about Aiyanah...may be.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 2, 2011)

I did not forget about WAD, but he claimed Owen long ago. Unless someone comes in to counterclaim I'm not lynching him.
And if it actually comes very close to your lynch, you really should hint at your role because we can't waste any more lynches at this point.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2011)

It would be nice if Dexter could stop sucking


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2011)

How is that a hard role to claim? And if he did why was he not killed to automatically get rid of that potential threat, Sajin?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 2, 2011)

Because people still suspect him.

And if he isn't Owen, what the hell is the real one doing? It's not like revealing his identity would mean the end of the world for us.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2011)

There is no role revealing that is why.

 Role hinting is just as bad because its basically Role revealing. If someone tells you some quote from the series or what they do at night its basically role revealing.

 No if you want to lynch me then do so at your own discretion. I get lynch counts just because someone I suspected dies at the hands of mafia. An obvious set up.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CASTIEL]*

This is who you guys should be voting for.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 2, 2011)

Role hinting is indeed just as bad as role revealing, but I never liked the no role revealing rule in the first place as it's an essential part of mafia games, so I don't have moral issues when doing it and recommend you to do the same. Though it's still too early for that now.

You're welcome to suggest a better alternative but I'm not lynching aiyanah or WhatADrag unless someone claims they're not who they say they are.

I might switch to Castiel but I'll stay with Vasto for now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 2, 2011)

> How is that a hard role to claim? And if he did why was he not killed to automatically get rid of that potential threat, Sajin?



Because it's easier to let town do it for you. That way you guys keep your night kills for a much more serious threat like Lopez. Plus, I could potentially be dangerous to town.

And like I said, this is double reverse psychology. You think that will be sufficient considering they think the main person you have long had suspicion for is me, not BGtymin.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I might switch to Castiel but I'll stay with Vasto for now.



The time to switch is now. Castiel must receive majority.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2011)

Avalon whats with this sudden rush? 

Is this role-related?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 2, 2011)

Alright, I trust you know what you're doing but I hope this won't be a repeat of WAD vs MAL.

*[Change vote lynch Castiel]*


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2011)

Sudden rush? 

Don't see how, I'm just doing my job.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH VASTOLORDAE]* seem seems to be the trend. Wasn't there a huge "Do not Lynch him" warning him before though?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 2, 2011)

Bad night for the Townies 
Avalon talks as if he knows something and for that I'm going to trust him 
*[Vote lynch Castiel]*.

And by the looks of it if Castiel is Mafioso Nudeshroom pointless comment means he is a Mafioso as well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Castiel]*

VLD next though


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm all drunk at the moment 
I shouldn't drink, nor play Mafia nor study Java coding at the same time all together.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I'm all drunk at the moment
> I shouldn't drink, nor play Mafia nor study Java code at the same time all together.



I just had a Java exam like 1 week ago. What are you learning atm?


----------



## Chibason (Feb 2, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Role hinting is indeed just as bad as role revealing, but I never liked the no role revealing rule in the first place as it's an essential part of mafia games, so I don't have moral issues when doing it and recommend you to do the same.



You know, I realized something while hosting my game. 

Role revealing is bad for the game because it puts the Mafia at a disadvantage. 

Basically, there is a reason that Mafia get to know each other and Town does not--- It balances the game.

Avalon seems to have something-
*
[Vote Lynch Castiel]*


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 2, 2011)

Avalon said:


> I just had a Java exam like 1 week ago. What are you learning atm?



I'm trying to do some exercises with txt files input and output but this year was practically a revision year since most of the things I've already studied on the previous year.

I like Object-Oriented Java though.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 2, 2011)

Btw I think if Castiel is mafia then Banhammer probably is, given his Vasto vote and how he defended Castiel earlier on against the inactivity argument. Of course Vasto would have to be innocent for this to be true though.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Banhammer probably is,




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqj4joaIrAg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

:33


----------



## Amrun (Feb 2, 2011)

In this game, blatant role revealing is not allowed, but hints ARE.

My policy for next game (45 player Breaking Bad game) will be drastically different.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 2, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I believe aiyanah was going more for Jonah.  I don't trust him completely, but I do believe that's more what he would have been hinting at by saying he's alone.


bingo



VastoLorDae said:


> *[vote lynch aiyanah]*
> 
> My trust in you has dipped significantly.


you too have the power to make wagons
you just need to sell it



Castiel said:


> *[vote lynch aiyanah]*
> 
> same reason as before, too much wagon making.


srsly?



Avalon said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH CASTIEL]*
> 
> This is who you guys should be voting for.


*[vote lynch Castiel]*


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 2, 2011)

Vote Count:


aiyanah[2]- VastoLordDae, Castiel

VastoLorDae[1]- gumby2ms

Castiel[12]- Nudeshroom, Avalon, Sajin, Zabuza, Homestuck, WhatADrag, Chibason, aiyanah, Banhammer, EnterTheTao, Mastic, Fear


13 Votes is Majority...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2011)

Welp, I want to moove this along so *[Change Vote Lynch Castiel}*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 2, 2011)

Avalon said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH CASTIEL]*
> 
> This is who you guys should be voting for.



I sense a role hint.

*[VOTE LYNCH CASTIEL]*

It's on you, mate.


----------



## Mastic (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes those who immediately jumped on Aiyanna should be looked at, especially since she's already hinted a few times about her role.

*[VOTE Lynch Castiel]*


----------



## Fear (Feb 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Castiel]*


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 2, 2011)

One More Vote!


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 2, 2011)

If Castiel is mafia, I'll be surprised due to the bandwagon, but it's on Avalon's head.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2011)

I see you lurking Vasto, just change your vote dude, it's obvious that aiyanah isn't dying in this phase so just give up.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 2, 2011)

lol VLD 
why do you wanna kill me after the role hint?
i'm harmless as fuck


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2011)

I am not changing shit.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 2, 2011)

this will look bad if Castiel turns out to be mafia


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am not changing shit.



Looooool VLD you just shot yourself in the head.


----------



## Friday (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't think I've voted yet. Too many mafia games, pay too little attention to the ones with no roles/wack roles. Anywas, what's this I hear? Mod bandwagon?

*[VOTE LYNCH CASTIEL]*

Fucking Mysterio is gonna be mafia again.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2011)

Majority has been reached!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2011)

If you take it as I am mafia just because I do not vote with ya even if he is mafia then go ahead and lynch me next day phase...bitches.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 2, 2011)

let the lynching commence


----------



## Friday (Feb 2, 2011)

So if this is successful, we have our next day lynch settled too?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 2, 2011)

If Castiel is mafia I think Banhammer would be a better choice.

Let's see what his alignment is first.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 2, 2011)

Vote Count:


aiyanah[2]- VastoLordDae, Castiel

VastoLorDae[1]- gumby2ms

*Castiel[13]- Nudeshroom, Avalon, Sajin, Zabuza, Homestuck, WhatADrag, Chibason, aiyanah, Banhammer, EnterTheTao, Mastic, Fear, St. Lucifer*

13 Votes is Majority...




Castiel shall be lynched...


----------



## God (Feb 2, 2011)

I think Castiel might be innocent. Don't take my word on it though.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 2, 2011)

Sajin said:


> If Castiel is mafia I think Banhammer would be a better choice.
> 
> Let's see what his alignment is first.



Banhammer's post stuck out to me too
might as well make a meal of it


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2011)

I cannot wait for the write up.


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 3, 2011)

what ever *[CHANGE VOTE CASTIEL]* 45 player breaking bad. damn that's sweet shreader(spelling), the twins and tuco will own.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 3, 2011)

Majority was reached so long ago.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 3, 2011)

I was about to make an announcement with the Knights. It's been a long journey.


----------



## Federer (Feb 3, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CASTIEL]*

What's a vote if you don't use it?


----------



## Synn (Feb 3, 2011)

So Castiel is going to be lynched...  Does that mean we can't vote anymore?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2011)

a whole sleep later and the thread is still opened
nice


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 3, 2011)

Synn said:


> So Castiel is going to be lynched...  Does that mean we can't vote anymore?



We can't?

.......


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2011)

you can still vote
doubt you'll switch the wagon though
looks kinda decided


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 3, 2011)

just fucking Vote.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Castiel]*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 3, 2011)

It will probably be this evening before I can end this phase. Sorry. If HS wants to get on and do it, he can.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I think Castiel might be innocent. Don't take my word on it though.



why do you think so?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2011)

Sajin said:


> If Castiel is mafia I think Banhammer would be a better choice.
> 
> Let's see what his alignment is first.



OH GOD I CONFESS IT WAS ME!

IT WAS I WHO ATE ALL THE TWINKIES!


BUT I DIDN'T SHOOT THE DEPUTY!


----------



## Sajin (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh okay. Vasto it is then


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2011)

LOS smiley
Sajin you must be mafia


----------



## Sajin (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn, you have me cornered


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2011)

why Vasto though?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 3, 2011)

He never voted for Castiel and like I said I found him suspicious long before that.
But if Banhammer is mafia, Vasto probably isn't.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2011)

doubt Vasto is mafia
she would have switched her vote by now


----------



## Amrun (Feb 3, 2011)

Is a majority reached?  Hurry up and someone tell me if you want the phase to end before late tonight!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2011)

yes, it's been for pages now
Throw castiel to the gallows


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2011)

majority is reached
there's no point to extending the phase longer than it has been


----------



## Amrun (Feb 3, 2011)

*End of Day Phase VII*

*END OF DAY PHASE VII*​ 
*Emily Birch* was baking cookies, humming sweetly as she pulled them out of the oven. She was expecting Jordan tonight... She wanted to be prepared for anything he might want.​ 
There was a knock at the door. Emily smiled. That would be him.​ 
She pulled off her oven mits and untied her apron, smoothing her skirt as she headed for the door.​ 
When she opened it, she was met not with a familiar face, but with many unfamiliar faces.​ 
"Ma'am, you're under arrest."​ 
"I'm ... what?"​ 
Dazed, Emily didn't protest as she was handcuffed.​ 
---
DEATH​ 
​ 

*Castiel - Emily Birch*_[Mafia Silencer ; Sacrificer]_ was lynched by the town.​ 
---​ 
*START OF NIGHT PHASE VII*​ 

Please send me your actions as quickly as possible; when I have them all, I will re-open the thread.​ 
No more talking in the thread until the end of night phase.​


----------



## Amrun (Feb 3, 2011)

*NIGHT PHASE VII UPDATE*

*NIGHT PHASE VII UPDATE*​ 

*Jordan Chase *has fled the country, leaving his compatriots to flounder.​ 
If the town takes them out, Jordan wins.​ 
If the Barrel Girls Gang triumph anyway, Jordan loses.​ 
The mafia MAY NO LONGER CONFER AMONGST THEMSELVES. They must submit actions individually.​ 
---​ 
​ 


*Avalon* - *Jordan Chase* _[Godfather]_ has fled the country.​ 
He is alive, but separate from all win conditions besides his own. He may no longer post or submit night actions.​


----------



## Amrun (Feb 5, 2011)

YOU MOTHERFUCKERS BETTER SEND YOUR SHIT IN!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2011)

what the hell amrun and HS? If they do not send you their actions then all well for them. why do you let them slow down the game? or has it ended?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 6, 2011)

if mafia misses the chance to send in night actions the game should move on
they've had much longer than 24 hours to do so now


----------



## Synn (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with the above posters. This game is taking forever and you shouldn't let anyone slow it down... Just saying. :S


----------



## Sajin (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree as well, just move on if you can please.


----------



## Savage (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree. Fuck the current live mafia! If they don't send their actions in it's becasue they don't want to die. Move on to day phase.

*Dies again*


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2011)

Good luck town, you better kill off the rest of the Mafia so I can win this game. :33


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 6, 2011)

Avalon 
that was not expected


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 6, 2011)

Um...I will talk to Amrun, but we just wanted to give everyone a chance. What if something happened in real life?


----------



## Synn (Feb 6, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Um...I will talk to Amrun, but we just wanted to give everyone a chance. What if something happened in real life?



This is perfectly understandable, but did something happen irl _every_ night phase?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 6, 2011)

just find the remaining mafia
Avalon can only win as a townie now


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2011)

I win if the town wins.

I lose if the town loses.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 6, 2011)

anyway its still night phase
we shouldn't be talking


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 6, 2011)

I am not sure what has been going on with the Mafia. I shall ask Amrun. Also, like aiyanah said, PM me if you having any complaints/comments. Leave this thread vacant for now.


----------



## Friday (Feb 6, 2011)

Just pm those who have yet to respond. There can't be that many.


----------



## Mastic (Feb 6, 2011)

Fuck'em just move on. They probably don't know what the fuck to do now since even the Godfather dipped out.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 6, 2011)

Guys, please stop posting.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sorry I haven't ended the night phase yet.  I have been having even worse computer problems (the proposed fix uh ... didn't fix it) and quite frankly, many people did not send in actions at all.

I am going to start the next day phase after the Superbowl, and if you haven't sent in your action by then, TOO BAD SO SAD.

I do apologize.  This has been pretty tough without a computer.   You can't predict these things, though.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, and for the record, town can still win and probably will.  Avalon wins with the town now.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

*End of Night Phase VII*

*END OF NIGHT PHASE VII

**Cole Harmon *wasn't at his house; he was at a safe house, one he'd devised on his own since he couldn't trust any of the pre-established locations.

With all of his friends being picked off one by one, and worst of all, with Jordan's unthinkable abandonment, he didn't know who to trust anymore.

To throw them off his trail, he had decided to keep killing, but the simple act of leaving safety had him nervous for now... He couldn't trust that Stuart's protection would be sufficient in this climate -- hell, he couldn't even trust Stuart's loyalty.

The kill for tonight was done, though.  Tomorrow he would worry about the next...

---

*Dexter* was disturbed.  He'd been tracking this woman for awhile now, and tonight was the night they'd decided to make their kill, and yet tonight is the night she changes routine...

He went around to that back of the tattoo parlor to check if her car was still there and was shocked to find her slumped against the steering wheel.  The line of blood dried on her temple was unmistakable.

Dexter hadn't been the only one after the mysterious Michael Angelo.

This just kept getting more and more twisted.

Dexter returned to the station, where he had left his car.  He ran into *Angel* in the parking lot:

*Dexter: *What are you doing here so late?

*Angel: *I was keeping an eye on *Agent Ross*...  We received a tip-off she might be in trouble, and in these times, no one should go home alone if they can help it.

*Dexter: *And neither should you.  Want to go out for a drink?

*Angel: *Yeah, it's been a long night...

---

DEATH

*Nudeshroom - Michael Angelo *_[Informant]_ was killed by *Cole Harmon*.

*START OF DAY PHASE VIII*​


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 7, 2011)

Damn.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2011)

ok....so I now know someone is not Mafia. So this leaves a few people.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 7, 2011)

explain, Vasto.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2011)

Whom do I speak of? Sajin. How do I know this? None of your business Tao. Why do you even want to know?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 7, 2011)

as a townie, it's my business.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah...as a "townie" you say...


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 7, 2011)

pretty sure you didn't accomplish much last night.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2011)

It turns out I did not need to.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 7, 2011)

we'll see.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

See what now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch VastoLorDae]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 7, 2011)

I can confirm Vasto is not Cole.

that's about all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

How about this

*[Change Vote Lynch Avalon]*

We're going to win anyways, and it'll be lulzier if Avalon doesn't get to enjoy it, traitorous bastard


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 7, 2011)

Avalon is removed from play


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch aiyanah]*

No custom user title for you either


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 7, 2011)

*[Vote lynch WhatADrag]*

For so many lynches, plus... he wants a custom title horrendously bad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2011)

Aw WAD...I wonder why I should not vote for you now. Though only reason I am not, its because a few other people have jumped you on my list.

gumby2ms-He comes in votes and leaves. He only goes with the flow.

 Then these 3



Banhammer said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH VASTOLORDAE]* seem seems to be the trend. Wasn't there a huge "Do not Lynch him" warning him before though?





Zabuza said:


> Bad night for the Townies
> Avalon talks as if he knows something and for that I'm going to trust him
> *[Vote lynch Castiel]*.
> 
> And by the looks of it if Castiel is Mafioso Nudeshroom pointless comment means he is a Mafioso as well.





Chibason said:


> You know, I realized something while hosting my game.
> 
> Role revealing is bad for the game because it puts the Mafia at a disadvantage.
> 
> ...



 One of them has to be mafia. two just trusted Avalon completely.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> *[Vote lynch WhatADrag]*
> 
> For so many lynches, plus... he wants a custom title horrendously bad.



Nah. It would throw off my roleplaying rhythm.

And I think this is a bold statement coming from you:



> I can confirm Vasto is not Cole.
> 
> that's about all.



Why, because YOU'RE Cole?

*[Change Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 7, 2011)

No, because I was able to discern that Vasto made no action last night, unless Lumen got me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Actually VLD, why would the other mafia members go along with a plan that would involve obviously crippling their own faction. I think Avalon was acting alone here.

My suspicions are back to you, especially since you seem to not be capable of acknowledging how obvious my role is and think you can still squeeze an eventual lynch on me 

*[Vote Lynch VastoLorDae]*

You're mafia doctor calling it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2011)

If they did not want to appear to be mafia they would go along thinking their leader had some kind of plan. And I still do not buy you being the vengful lover. Like I said I would have been killed you upon learning that your role was that if I were mafia.

 And I already blatantly role revealed, something I should not have done.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*

I'm being aiyanah this phase with like six vote changes in half an hour. Maybe I should get off to bed, I'm losing my buzz


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 7, 2011)

at this point it seems like it's anyone's guess. Are there anymore anti-town roles besides the Barrel Girls Gang?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Banhammer reacted in a strange way to the mafia dude becoming a turncoat, like he was pissed off about it or something.
> 
> *[vote lynch Banhammer]*





EnterTheTao said:


> at this point it seems like it's anyone's guess. Are there anymore anti-town roles besides the Barrel Girls Gang?



*[vote lynch banhammer]*

 And nope...just Cole and Frank are left. Gotta wait for people to act strange or suspicious.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 7, 2011)

People should start role hinting.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

endless vote changes


----------



## Sajin (Feb 7, 2011)

Like I said before, that's the person I'm voting for this phase.

*[Vote lynch Banhammer]*

Thanks for confirming me Vasto... If you are telling the truth of course  I'm like 99% sure you are though.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2011)

Banhammer sounds a good choice for me, due to his recent strange behaviour like Homestuck also noticed. *[vote Lynch Banhammer]*


----------



## Chibason (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed Banhammer's reaction also. Now, seeing that everyone suspects it I'll agree with this. 
*
[Vote Lynch Banhammer]*


----------



## Synn (Feb 7, 2011)

Any last words, mafioso? 

*[Vote lynch Banhammer]*


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Banhammer]*


----------



## Sajin (Feb 7, 2011)

This wagon sure is going pretty smoothly.

I support the mass rolehint idea if others do, btw.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

Sigh.

Lynching me is reaaally bad idea you guys.
I'm warning youu....


----------



## Sajin (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah let me change my vote right away


----------



## Synn (Feb 7, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Yeah let me change my vote right away


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Yeah let me change my vote right away



You really should.

But you know what?

Don't


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

You all should know by now that lynching is always a bad idea.

Always


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

Also, what guy am I suposed to be "mad" for turning out to be mafia? Castiel or Avalon? Because there's a perfectly good explanation for both


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2011)

This is why I suspect Chibison and Zabuza as well. At least one of them is mafia. They would have no choice but to go along with the lynch or appear to be mafia.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, once I'm gone you should definitely go after Zabuza. And by definitely I mean I would just like you to do it. No real reason behind this.


The reason why I'm talking like that will be clear.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

> You said "*cough* bullshit *cough*" after it was revealed that Avalon had betrayed the mafia and abandoned them.



There's an absolutely logical explanation for this 

I'm not gonna say until I'm dead though

And come on. I'm the Banhammer. You should just know better.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm going to die. Without a direct role reveal there's no way I can turn more than three-four votes.

Setting up the day phase while I'm sleeping and giving me no chance to slow it down kinda sucked.

But hey, I know I'm going to laugh too.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't talk like what is about to happen is my fault.
This all y'all's fuck up.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Don't talk like what is about to happen is my fault.
> This all y'all's fuck up.



Nope, it's all your fault.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

And why is that?:33


----------



## Sajin (Feb 7, 2011)

For being so suspicious, of course. :33

Plus your usertitle outright states you're a villain.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

I've explained it.

I did it because I had a very specific reason to be grieved with Avalon ditching the mafia when he did

That's my explanation


----------



## Sajin (Feb 7, 2011)

The main reason I'm voting for you was that you voted Vasto while everyone else voted Castiel, given you defended Castiel even before that.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

Sajin said:


> For being so suspicious, of course. :33
> 
> Plus your usertitle outright states you're a villain.



It also states I'm a mafia winner. And Banhammer.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

Sajin said:


> The main reason I'm voting for you was that you voted Vasto while everyone else voted Castiel, given you defended Castiel even before that.



I didn't "defend" him, I stated he wasn't as active outside his section.

Didn't I?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I didn't "defend" him, I stated he wasn't as active outside his section.
> 
> Didn't I?



That's also sort of an indirect defense.

I don't place much value on it since I take it you guys know each other pretty well, but combined with your later vote it starts to look much more suspicious.


----------



## Friday (Feb 7, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BANHAMMER]*

Even if I'm sober, I'm right.

It's funny how Avalon set his own team up haha. But there are still people to worry about. Cole Harmon is like the SK now.

Also @Amrun, you crossed out Butcher and put her as Emily Birch, I ran through the thread and saw that Castiel was her.. And Castiel did get lynched.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

You know what I'm all excited now
Please please please please hurry this phase


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

Why the hell would I want to help you guys? You're going to lynch me.

I've done enough


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Also @Amrun, you crossed out Butcher and put her as Emily Birch, I ran through the thread and saw that Castiel was her.. And Castiel did get lynched.



Oh shit.
That kinda changes everything.

Okay guys, my pick of fate is between Zabuza Sphyer and Butcher.
Remember this. And now I'm done.
Good luck


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> tO, uH, sTOP US, uH, lYNCHING YOU
> 
> aND TO, uH, WIN



I have my WARWEARY title, and I'm going to win the comics section game.
From beyond the grave
I don't need any more


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

Also, you can't stop it now.
Wheels have been put in motion, it's time to face the music.

Remember the Hammer


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Banhammer]*

Emphasizes on the prizes like having a fairy custom title instead of wanting to directly contribute to WINNING. Even if he's townie, break his fucking neck


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Banhammer]*
> 
> Emphasizes on the prizes like having a fairy custom title instead of wanting to directly contribute to WINNING. Even if he's townie, break his fucking neck



Homestuck made that title


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2011)

*[vote change lynch zabuza]*

 either him or Lucifer...for being just drunks in general. But also for just cosigning and staying low.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

He mad he doesn't get one...

Hey we're sure Drag is townie, yes?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

End the phase, end the phase, end the phase 



You sure you don't want to wash your hands from this Homestuck?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2011)

I have no real idea who then...


*[vote change no lynch]*

 I am going to have to go and check back...why should I take your word anyway Home?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

town seems lost

*[vote lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

vote count please


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

It's like 20 townies versus 2 mafia.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> It's like 20 townies versus 2 mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

just did a vote count in the MD game
totally not up for it


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

That is a rumor


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch VastoLorDae]*

Lynch or Dexter. I'm telling you, guilty as sin


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

My apologies for "killing" Butcher instead of Castiel.  It will be fixed now.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

mafia are inactive
vote for someone who is inactive


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

anyone who posted during the night phase is innocent
obviously


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Inactive?

*[Change Vote Lynch Lyra]*

Why not


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Lyra is innocent.



*[Change Vote Lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

Homestuck is inocent


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

I no longer care. I want my Lumen.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

:/
*[change vote lynch Sajin]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

So basically if you eliminated all those people, it leaves Sajin and Grahf.

Okay.

*[Change Vote Lynch Sajin]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

the OP is up to date
now we just comb through the list


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

I keep my lists perfectly up to date, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Cross me off that list I'm innocent my massive role hints should be evidence enough.

Also the fact that I'm not dead. Have you actually seen me when I'm mafia faction?

I demand that Avalon sells out his teammates, we're going to win anyways, might as well not drag the game out.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

How long left?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

Avalon is essentially dead with a win condition
he cant post here anymore
if he was gonna sell out he should have told us last phase


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

The phase will end about 12amish, unless majority is reached.  In fact, if majority is not reached before about 5pm, phase will not end until 12ish because I'll be traveling.

This is endgame, guys.  If town is smart, they'll win within the next couple of phases.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

So, not much long left


Start unvoting me guys


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

although a vote count would be convenient


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

/lazy
you do it


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

I tried to do it but fuck it.
I'm still loosing bad


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

*END OF GAME*

*DAY PHASE VIII UPDATE

**Sgt. Lopez* had them now, the bastards.  It had taken him days to track down his target because he kept moving around, but this was it.  He had him now ...  There was one other out there, somewhere, but he couldn't work on his own, not after what was about to happen...

Lopez could taste victory like blood in his mouth, could feel it bubbling up inside him from the same place that compelled him to hunt for those the department wrote off.

He had to fight back laughter.  It wouldn't do to blow it now, not when he had this bastard in his sights.

*Cole Harmon* was in an empty house outside of Miami.  There was no furniture, so he was in a pile of blankets on the floor, apparently trying to sleep.

Lopez grinned viciously as he noted what a toll this was taking on the man; he was not, in fact, asleep, as his eyes were clinched shut and he was whispering to himself as he rocked back and forth in an attempt to soothe himself.

This was almost too easy, almost like murdering a child...

Lopez cocked his gun as he aimed it through the window.

He fired, finally letting loose his laughter as the bullet tore through Cole Harmon's skull, exploding it into tiny fragments that splattered the pristine white walls of the unsold house.

No mercy.

---

DEATH




​*St. Lucifer - Cole Harmon  *_[Hitman]_ was killed by *Sgt. Lopez*.


Since only one mafioso is left and he cannot kill, I have decided to end the game.  Rolelist forthcoming.

TOWN, THE VIGILANTE COALITION, AND JONAH MITCHELL ALL WIN! CONGRATULATIONS!
​


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2011)

Fuck yeah I had a shitty role but I still won


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

games over


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

good game town don't forget to rep your host


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

forever 24'd :\


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

MVP needs to go to whoever Lopez is.

He basically won the game for us.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR3jnW2kcUs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sajin (Feb 7, 2011)

Lol, Homestuck will never lynch me 

I didn't deserve to win, honestly, but I'm glad I did. Going to rep Lopez as soon as I can... Unless he jumped on my wagon


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

So the games finally over.

For the record, I was the final mafia member.

I'm serious


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll pop a blood vessel if that's true


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2011)

We should kill you Sypher


----------



## Sajin (Feb 7, 2011)

Maybe it's still not too late.

*[Vote lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

*[vote lynch sphyer]*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay, here is the list. It's on the front page, but for ease of access:

1. Aiyanah - Jonah Mitchell - *WINNER!*
2. Avalon - Jordan Chase - FLED THE COUNTRY
3. Banhammer - Sgt. Lopez - *WINNER!*
4. BGtymin - Jim McCourt - DEAD
5. Blaze - Alex Tilden - DEAD
6. Butcher - Fauzi - *WINNER!*
7. Castiel - Emily Birch - DEAD
8. ChaosReaper - Stuart Frank
9. Chibason - Lumen Pierce - *WINNER!*
10. Closet Pervert - Astor Bennett - DEAD
11. Cubey - Generic Townie - *WINNER!*
12. dark0 - Yasmin Aragon - DEAD
13. EnterTheTao - Francis - *WINNER!*
14. Epic - Rankin - DEAD
15. Federer - Cody Bennett - *WINNER!*
16. Fireworks - Generic Townie - DEAD (modkill)
17. Grahf - Sonya - *WINNER!*
18. Gumby2ms - Generic Townie - *WINNER!*
19. Hidden Nin - Officer Cira Manzon - DEAD
20. Hikawa - Barry Kurt - DEAD
21. Hiruzen Sarutobi - Generic Townie - DEAD
22. Homestuck - Harry Morgan - *WINNER!*
23. icyBlade - Andre Mendoza - DEAD
24. James - Robert Brunner - DEAD
25. Jiraiya the Gallant - Boyd Fowler - DEAD
26. Kakashi Hatake - Dan Mondale - DEAD
27. Koi - Elena Mendoza - DEAD
28. LegendaryBeauty - BANNED, REPLACED
29. Lyra - Harrison Morgan - *WINNER!*
30. Mangekyou SharingAL - Cpt. Tom Matthews - DEAD
31. Mastic - Agent Walker - *WINNER!*
32. ★No Ceilings ★ - MODKILLED, REPLACED
33. NudeShroom - Michael Angelo - DEAD
34. Phoenix Zoro - MODKILLED, REPLACED
35. R o f l c o p t e r - Marco Fuentes *- *DEAD
36. Sajin - Agent Ross - *WINNER!*
37. Sito - Generic Townie - DEAD
38. Sphyer - Vince Masuka - *WINNER!*
39. Stringer Bell - Debra Morgan - DEAD
40. Synn - Olivia - *WINNER!*
41. The Gr8 Destroyer - Carlos Fuentes - DEAD
42. Toreno - Generic Townie - DEAD
43. VastoLorDae - Sgt. Angel Batista - *WINNER!*
44. Wez - Joseph "Joey" Quinn - DEAD
45. WhatADrag - Owen - *WINNER!*
46. Zabuza - Dexter Morgan - *WINNER!*
47. St. Lucifer - Cole Harmon - DEAD
48. Fear - Lt. Maria LaGuerta - *WINNER!*
49. Mider T - Stan Liddy - DEAD



If I feel like doing a more organized list (like I had on my computer before it crashed), I may, but here is this for now, at least.

Thanks to everyone for playing.


Can anyone give me suggestions about how to mod my next game?

I have a lot of changes in mind that I think should add to gameplay, but I'd like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2011)

*[vote shoot Shyper in the head]*


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

Seriously though

I'm surprised nobody bothered to kill me though considering I became a confirmed townie a while back. I guess being lazy has it's perks


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

ALSO BANHAMMER IS THE MVP OF THIS GAME. IT'S OFFICIAL.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2011)

Need to spread to rep you again Ban, good job


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh wait, I'm an idiot.

I forgot that I already confirmed you were Sgt Lopez when you killed Hikawa earlier in the game Banhammer. I can't believe I started lynching you


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

bulletproof survivor
best role ever


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Oh wait, I'm an idiot.
> 
> I forgot that I already confirmed you were Sgt Lopez when you killed Hikawa earlier in the game Banhammer. I can't believe I started lynching you



I was  when I saw you doing that.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

Apparently, there may be a problem with user titles in the sense that they're only supposed to go to 5-6 winners.

I HAD NO IDEA.  I am sorry about this and I'm trying to see if this rule can be bent.

Many people are happy with their current titles and several others were so inactive that they're already out of the running.

I'd like everyone who WANTS a user title from this game to submit names HERE and then I will see what I can do.

If there are more than 5-6, I will ask for an exception.  If I get told no, we can do a vote so that it's not just me choosing.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

Also, if anyone has ideas for what it should look like, feel free to suggest them here. Homestuck is creating them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

I demand a user title because this is the only game I'm ever going to win and survive in.

Dibs system.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> You did something that made you look guilty and you refuse to even explain why you did it.
> 
> That's not our fault.







So fuck you Avalon, you motherless whore I hate you


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

I knew you'd want one. 

Edit: Yes, Ban wanted to kill Avalon but he wasn't able to kill yet at that point.

Also, Avalon had several lives so he wouldn't have died, but likely would have been outed as far as his identity goes.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd like a user title

*Sphyer*

Don't forget all my amazing accomplishments so far


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

I couldn't have killed him because I was one phase away from the end of my cooling down period


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

title can only go to 5-6 winners
:/
exclude me from the list then


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

I still can't get over the fact that I managed to survive. I really expected to die.

Nothing short of luck


----------



## Sajin (Feb 7, 2011)

I do not deserve the title in this game at all, so I don't need one.

Banhammer  I always seem to take the wrong decision when deciding whether to lynch you or not.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> This is why I suspect Chibison and Zabuza as well. At least one of them is mafia. They would have no choice but to go along with the lynch or appear to be mafia.



Why because I trust in homestuck judgement and apparently even you are role hinting about Banhammer?

Yeah...


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2011)

I didn't do shit in this game and I already have my user title so exclude me from the list too.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I do not deserve the title in this game at all, so I don't need one.
> 
> Banhammer  I always seem to take the wrong decision when deciding whether to lynch you or not.



You never lynch the hammer



Even when I'm mafia that is always the wrong decision


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2011)

What the hell? Game ended already?
Congratulations to my friends Homestuck and Chibason and to myself who managed to survive to the very end

As the Lead character of this awesome show I can only say



You're next.
Even after the game is over I'm going to find you all and kill you all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Maybe it's just the vodka but I'm loling hard.
> 
> So now you want one of these gay fairy titles, what a sudden change of heart.



It's the principle, HS, the principle 

Though chances are I am going to have to consult with you about said "gay fairy titles" as a reward for my Resident Evil game.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> What the hell? Game ended already?
> Congratulations to my friends Homestuck and Chibason and to myself who managed to survive to the very end
> 
> As the Lead character of this awesome show I can only say
> ...



I was part of the team too even when I didn't know who you were


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

jumping wagons was fun this game


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> It's the principle, HS, the principle
> 
> Though chances are I am going to have to consult with you about said "gay fairy titles" as a reward for my Resident Evil game.



Grr start your game, preferably outside Pachinko Parlour so I can do a quickie Naruto Mafia.

Btwm ending DBZ phase now. So prepare yourselves for the imminent clusterfuck


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> I was part of the team too even when I didn't know who you were



Yeah you did an excellent job as well!


----------



## Federer (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm a winner.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 7, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Yeah you did an excellent job as well!



 **


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2011)

Man I never thought as Dexter I would last this long. Everyone did a great job, specially the Mafia at not targeting me.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

you sucked Zabuza   I actually was this close to kill you the past four pages


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

I have sent an inquiry to Kira Yamato (the powers that be) asking for an exception to the 5-6 rule which I was completely unaware of.

No response yet (as I've just sent it).

So far, these are the people that definitely want titles:

*WhatADrag
Sphyer



*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Grr start your game, preferably outside Pachinko Parlour so I can do a quickie Naruto Mafia.
> 
> Btwm ending DBZ phase now. So prepare yourselves for the imminent clusterfuck



I'll stay out of PP. All you.

I was going to see if I could be next in line in the Games section (since RE is a game) after HS's Mario game concludes, if not I might have tried the Tech section, since it's not impossible that I could host it there.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't deserve the title due to inactivity. I should be excluded. 

 Thanks for the Game and role, Ammy

Props to Banhammer for doing such a great job. 

Congrats to my team, who remained intact throughout. 

@Homestuck. You know WAD wanted one..That's just how he expresses himself.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

OMG WILL OF FIRE TITLE LOOKS AWESOME NO WONDER YOU DON'T WANT ONE


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

whats the MVP prize for Ban?


----------



## Federer (Feb 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I have sent an inquiry to Kira Yamato (the powers that be) asking for an exception to the 5-6 rule which I was completely unaware of.
> 
> No response yet (as I've just sent it).
> 
> ...



Well, if the usertitle is   than I might want it too.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

He can have a custom user title if he wants it.  Guaranteed slot for one of the 5-6 if Kira says no to my request.

If he can think of something else, he's welcome to suggest it.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

well, I'm seeing how my MVP one is turning out before I make the call.

Anyway, I would kill to see the PM's mafia exchanged about me


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

Please, anyone with ideas about usertitles should suggest them.

Poor Homestuck has very little to go on because I'm drawing a blank.

Edit: Ban, I have no power to show you those as I haven't seen them, but you're free to ask them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

The custom user title should definitely be "Dark Passenger".

Definitely.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay, I have an idea for the user titles:

Blood Never Lies.

Except all prettied up, of course.  It's a season one catchprase.

Does anyone like this?

I also like Dark Passengers as suggested by WAD.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

Tick, tick, tick is also an idea


----------



## Chibason (Feb 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Okay, I have an idea for the user titles:
> 
> Blood Never Lies.



I like both ideas, 'Blood Never Lies' is really good.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

Ban, if you want a personalized user title, pick what it should say.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

I already requested Troll Hunter with Homestuck


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, that's perfect.  Thanks.

It's not his job to pick what they say, and I feel dumb for not pre-choosing them... I didn't know who would win, but I should have picked one for every scenario.

NOTES TO DO NEXT GAME

Also, please rep Homestuck for this, everybody.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I already requested *Troll Hunter* with Homestuck



Lol


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Dark Passenger is a cool title.
> 
> Any ideas for the style or colour scheme?
> 
> ...




Outfuckingstand
I want it :33


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

I found a lot of stock images for "Blood Never Lies" and sent them to Homestuck.

If you want to vote on Blood Never Lies vs. Dark Passenger vs. Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock... This is the sound of your life running out.

Do so here.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

blood splatters forming on the words would be cool
like someones being clubbed to death nearby


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, that would be a neat animation and perfect for Dexter, most of the themes for which have blood splatters on the words.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

Inspiration images I sent to Homestuck:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Synn (Feb 7, 2011)

"Dark Passengers" is cool :33


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

That sounds pretty awesome, Homestuck.

And yeah, I wish I hadn't died in that game... That God Tier shit is awesome. 


Homestuck, you basically have free reign.  I don't want to limit you artistically.

The "tick tock" thing was said by the guy who was the mafia godfather (Jordan Chase) ... just to be clear.

Blood Never Lies is something the mc (Dexter) says.

Dark Passenger is what he calls the darkness inside that compels him to kill.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> And yeah, I wish I hadn't died in that game... That God Tier shit is awesome.


         .


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

SHUT UP, WEZ.

...


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Actually I think it's better when the title isn't chosen until the end, where the winners get to decide what they want.
> 
> That's what we did in James' literature department game, and now no one wants to lose their god tier title even when they win other games.
> 
> ...


thats a cool idea

'blood never lies' could just be filled up with moving blood

'dark passenger' . . . who knows :/


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

let the title getters decide amongst themselves


----------



## MSAL (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats on winning, people from virtually every faction.

If only the captain was alive to celebrate


----------



## Friday (Feb 7, 2011)

How the hell did Lopez figure me out o.o


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> How the hell did Lopez figure me out o.o


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

hax                       .


----------



## Friday (Feb 7, 2011)

If Avalaon sold me out...


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Yeah that's pretty much what I was thinking. It would go well with the "tick tock" one.
> 
> GIF slideshow. "TICK" shows up, blood splatters on it, then "TOCK" shows up replacing tick, blood splatters on it from another direction, etc.



This sounds interesting.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2011)

I do not want Usertitles but I like them all.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

He didn't.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> If Avalaon sold me out...



avalon got lucky to get out when he did


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

When I thought of "Dark Passenger" I thought of some cool shadowy reflecting thingy with like specks of gray. You know, because of shades of gray as a concept of morality.

I'm a nerd. Fuck you


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

post example


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry I have been neglecting my sub-modding. I have been so busy with my mafia game!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

> What's a shadowy reflecting thingy with specks of gray?





> post example



It's...whatever you envision it to be


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

It's fine. Thanks for all your help, HS.  Any thoughts on the game or my modding, everyone?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

i have no vision
sorry Homo


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> It's fine. Thanks for all your help, HS.  Any thoughts on the game or my modding, everyone?




You did a great job handling the game all the way to the end (even with delays here and there). This was alot harder than any mafia game I've ever run also.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> It's fine. Thanks for all your help, HS.  Any thoughts on the game or my modding, everyone?



Yes. Call out the inactives who don't answer PM's so we can neg them helll.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i have no vision
> sorry Homo



Says the trap


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

I appreciate that coming from you, the person I fucked over the most in this game.

I learned a lot from doing this, and expect my Breaking Bad game to be even bigger and better.

It will run in this section after Fear's Transformers game, which will start sign ups soon.  I hope you all decide to play... Minus the inactives, of course.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 7, 2011)

Bigger is not always better Amrun.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 7, 2011)

You did good Erin, considering some of the circumstances you had to put up with irl and with inactivity at times here 



Amrun said:


> It will run in this section after Fear's Transformers game, which will start sign ups soon.  I hope you all decide to play... Minus the inactives, of course.



You know ill be there


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 7, 2011)

Small penis syndrome.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

the game ran smoothly even with the delays
most were caused by inactivity anyway



WhatADrag said:


> Says the trap


being a trap is irrelevant here


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Bigger is not always better Amrun.



... 

Actually, in size terms, the game is 45 players, one less than this game.

But I'd like to think it will be better, run by a more experienced game mod, at least.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2011)

I definitely want a custom title.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 7, 2011)

I wish I had stayed alive longer.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2011)

How did ya die Rofl?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

Current count of people who definitely want a user title:

*Banhammer (special)
WhatADrag
Sphyer
Avalon
Federer (?)*


I just sent out a PM to the winners who haven't made their preference known.


Everyone, even those who died/lost, may weigh in on this issue:

PLEASE INDICATE YOUR PREFENCE FOR CUSTOM USER TITLES:

1. Dark Passenger

2. Blood Never Lies

3. Tick, tock, tick, tock... This is the sound of your life running out.


They will be ified by Homestuck.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 7, 2011)

Avalon said:


> How did ya die Rofl?


 
I was killed in the night, don't recall by whom or which phase. I do know that I'm blaming dark0 for it.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

i'll stick with my title
there are others that deserve this title more than i do


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2011)

It was Zabuza who got you lol.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 7, 2011)

Avalon said:


> It was Zabuza who got you lol.


 That bastard.....


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> If Avalaon sold me out...



Lol I'm a fair player.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

Note for Homestuck:

Current votes...

(2) for Dark Passenger - WhatADrag, Lyra
(3) for Blood Never Lies - Avalon, Federer, Chibason

Please add to this or correct me if I've made a mistake.


In particular, I think aiyanah and Banhammer were saying the tick tock title would be neat, but I'm not sure if they were casting clear preference.  (I know aiyanah declined the title and Ban gets his own, but you guys can still say which one you think is best.)


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I appreciate that coming from you, the person I fucked over the most in this game.



Eh, don't worry about it. It's no biggie like I said. Everybody can make mistakes (I've done my share of mistakes when I ran games also  ) .


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

While you're here, which title do you like best?  You want one so your preference counts for a lot.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

I just sent a PM about that to you now.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

I just got it.

UPDATED VOTE COUNT

Current votes...

(2) for Dark Passenger - WhatADrag, Lyra
(3) for Blood Never Lies - Avalon, Federer, Chibason
(1) for Tick, Tock - Sphyer

Sphyer would like to note that if if Tick, tock doesn't win, he prefers Blood Never Lies over Dark Passenger.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

voting on titles should be held off until Homo's finished making them


----------



## MSAL (Feb 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> voting on titles should be held off until Homo's finished making them



I second this.

Its better too see the appearence first before choosing.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

I wouldn't mind as well so long as HS has no problems with making them all.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> It will run in this section after Fear's Transformers game, which will start sign ups soon.  I hope you all decide to play... Minus the inactives, of course.



Hey wait a minute...:amazed

I wanted to get my TMNT game in after Fear's Transformer game...

It's only a 30 player game, what do you say, Amrun??


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

Chiba, I had no idea you wanted to host that here.

Do as you please.  I may have started games for this section, but that does not give me a monopoly on them.


@rest:

I believe Homestuck did not want to make all three titles, four actually, since he is making a special one for Banhammer.

If he wants to do that, that's great, but I can't ask him to.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2011)

Now that the game is over, it's time to post some lulzy PMs.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 7, 2011)

btw, I investigated LB, then got roleblocked, then got killed.

Which is why I left you no info, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Chibason (Feb 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Chiba, I had no idea you wanted to host that here.
> 
> Do as you please.  I may have started games for this section, but that does not give me a monopoly on them.
> 
> ...



Aww, you're so sweet 

Well, get yours ready, mine already is, and when Fear's game is over we can decide who goes next. Maybe we'll have the FC members weigh in on it. 

Btw, let Homestuck know about your breaking bad game so he can include it in the FC _list of upcoming games_, found in the OP there.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

hey avalon share the mafia pm's discussing Lopez :33


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

Mine is ready to rumble, Chiba.  It's whateva whateva.  I do need to get on that list, though. 

Edit: Poor Wez.   Your role got so trolled this game.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I just got it.
> 
> UPDATED VOTE COUNT
> 
> ...



Wait, are those titles, players, or songs?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Wait, are those titles, players, or songs?



There are usertitles, and the usernames are the winners.

The usertitles are references to Dexter.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 7, 2011)

(2) for Dark Passenger - WhatADrag, Lyra
(3) for Blood Never Lies - Avalon, Federer, Chibason
(2) for Tick, Tock - Sphyer, Hiruzen Sarutobi


----------



## Synn (Feb 7, 2011)

I vote for *DARK PASSENGER*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

(4) for Dark Passenger - WhatADrag, Lyra, gumby2ms, Synn
(3) for Blood Never Lies - Avalon, Federer, Chibason
(2) for Tick, Tock - Sphyer, Hiruzen Sarutobi


Winners who definitely want titles:

*Banhammer
Avalon
WhatADrag
Sphyer
Federer
Lyra
Synn
*


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 7, 2011)

Doesn't sub-mod get title...


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

Honestly?  If I can give out unlimited titles, yes.  If  I'm limited to 5-6, no.  So we'll see.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 7, 2011)

lol I was only joking..though if offered I wouldn't denie!


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 7, 2011)

lol my modem dies and not much happens in my stead. dark passenger is the best. I will be getting will of fire like chiba so if anything if your limited in titles I will go without. also banhammer needs to get the title he owned.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie gumby, you came close


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Dark Passenger currently has majority.



> shadowy reflecting thingy with specks of gray



bring it to life


----------



## Mastic (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey congrats to everyone who made it to the end. Great game guys. 

I knw I already got a customed title but hell Dark Passenger or Blood Never Lies sounds way too badass to pass up. :33


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 7, 2011)

Blood Never Lies. And I definitely want one.

This is the first game on this site I've won.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

(4) for Dark Passenger - WhatADrag, Lyra, gumby2ms, Synn
(5) for Blood Never Lies - Avalon, Federer, Chibason, Mastic, EnterTheTao
(3) for Tick, Tock - Sphyer, Hiruzen Sarutobi, Cubey (also likes #1)


Winners who definitely want titles:

*Banhammer
Avalon
WhatADrag
Sphyer
Federer
Lyra
Synn
Mastic
EnterTheTao
Cubey
*


----------



## Blaze (Feb 7, 2011)

So townies won?

If so why so many winners...


Congrats to the winners. I died too quickly and then never checked in what was happening so was out of the loop. 

Well done to the winner. Nice game Amrun.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 7, 2011)

Blaze:  Townies, the Vigilante Coalition, and Jonah Mitchell won.

I didn't realize that would be a problem when I was creating the game.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 7, 2011)

Ah, I see.


Yea better to have one winners in the future....


Thanks avalon as well.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, I made many mistakes this game that I will rectify for next time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

no title for me.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 8, 2011)

If there's too many people to receive titles, I'll forfeit mine so someone else can get it. No prob.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm still waiting for an answer from Kira...


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 8, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I'm still waiting for an answer from Kira...



spy told me to pass the prize first to the section mod(s) and they'll be the ones to confirm it to the admins


----------



## Amrun (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, I just don't know what to do since I just recently learned that apparently, I am only supposed to give out the prize to 5-6.

If I don't get a reply from Kira by the time Homestuck finishes the prizes, then I'll just pass the winners who want titles on to Jove, as planned.  If it's too many, then I'll deal with that after hearing from the powers that be.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 8, 2011)

How long will the vote last?

Also, it looks like Blood Never Lies will win.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 8, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> How long will the vote last?
> 
> Also, it *looks like Blood Never Lies will win*.



Cool, that was Amrun's idea after all.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Thanks avalon as well.



huh       ?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2011)

Damn straight I want it


----------



## Chibason (Feb 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Finished Ban's request I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we wait and find out if he wants it or not.



Homes sets the bar a little higher once again. It looks awesome 

Everyone rep this creative mofo!


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 8, 2011)

Homo's title's keep getting more and more epic

edit: 24'd


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2011)

what I want is to know who I have to shag to make it permanent


----------



## Chibason (Feb 8, 2011)

^ I must say..the 'Tick Tock' version has begun to grow on me...

But it's up to ones who are getting it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 8, 2011)

> I still don't know what the hell Drag means by a shadowy reflecting thing with specks of gray so I dunno what dark passenger would look like.



...


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 8, 2011)

i would totally go for the 'tick tock'
but i'm not getting this title


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2011)

full blown tirany.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope Tic Tock will win somehow.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 8, 2011)

I want them all to weigh in now that you've described them.

I am going to submit all 10 names that requested it.  If I am then told it's a problem, we'll cut down then.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 8, 2011)

Honestly?  I don't care at this point.

I did the responsible thing.  I sent him a PM about it days ago, which asked for clarification and clearly showed that I would bow to his wishes.

He hasn't responded.  Not my problem.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 9, 2011)

Odd that a response is taking so long.

I wonder what the delay is.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2011)

mods writing new prize rules
let 'em be


----------



## Amrun (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, now that this new shit is coming to light, I don't know what the fuck to do.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 9, 2011)

But I got promised titles for winners, and I'll throw some fucking HELL if I don't get them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2011)

Amrun said:


> But I got promised titles for winners, and I'll throw some fucking HELL if I don't get them.



Throwing hell against mods doesn't work.

I am evidence of that


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> I hope I never made that trollhunter for nothing. It's too pretty to not get used.



At the least, it'll be on the set


----------



## Amrun (Feb 9, 2011)

Just PMed Jove. Hopefully she will answer quickly.


----------



## Synn (Feb 9, 2011)

Amrun said:


> But I got promised titles for winners, and I'll throw some fucking HELL if I don't get them.



Don't worry about the titles. :33 You're fucking awesome just for hosting the game! pek


----------



## Amrun (Feb 9, 2011)

Listen.

I got promised titles.

YOU ALL ARE GOING TO GET THEM.

If this means war, it means war.

It is now a matter of principle.


----------



## Federer (Feb 9, 2011)

You go gurl,

show those bastards what your made of.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 9, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Listen.
> 
> I got promised titles.
> 
> ...




War?

Did you say war?

I love war 

COME AT ME MODS


----------



## Amrun (Feb 10, 2011)

Still no response from anyone yet...

Trying to do my game reps, but my rep is being annoying and I've very much lost track of who I repped and who I did not.  Feel free to prod me for rep.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 10, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Still no response from anyone yet...
> 
> Trying to do my game reps, but my rep is being annoying and I've very much lost track of who I repped and who I did not.  Feel free to prod me for rep.



You should send more PM's and post in their VM's


----------



## Amrun (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay, Jove answered.

She said that the delay has been becaus e of the discussion going on.

She said to send all 10 names and she will try; if it needs to be reduced, she'll let me know.


So, Homestuck, pick whichever one you want and make it (please).  As soon as that's done, I will send off for titles.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2011)

Dark Passenger with Shadowy reflecting thingy with specks of gray 

Nah jk, go with Blood never lies or Tick tock whichever got the most.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 10, 2011)

Blood Never Lies has the most of those two.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like some progress finally


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Finished Ban's request I think.



ahuumm

welp


----------



## Amrun (Feb 12, 2011)

I haven't heard anything yet. :/ I don't know what to do.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 12, 2011)

Tried to PM Castiel... Invalid user.

Tried to search his posts in thread... Invalid user.  What the fuck?!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Tried to PM Castiel... Invalid user.
> 
> Tried to search his posts in thread... Invalid user.  What the fuck?!



Castiel has currently changed his name. He does that a lot


----------



## Blaze (Feb 12, 2011)

Just leave it as it is.


When the info comes then deal with it.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 12, 2011)

Jove said "put it together and I'll submit it."

So basically, we're a go.

It could backfire, but we do have a mod willing to submit it.  So I think we're okay.

Edit: I didn't realize Quantum Ranger was Castiel. Haha.  I was only going to PM him because he played in this game and I was getting desperate.  Jove replied, so it's no longer necessary.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 12, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Castiel has currently changed his name. He does that a lot



He's way too cool to keep the same name for too long


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2011)

it'll be aany day now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 14, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Well I should be able to get it done by some time tomorrow.
> 
> Probably going to do the tick tock one.



Do the...um....argh....


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 14, 2011)

Can't wait to get my title.

I'm sure it's going to look great.


----------



## Synn (Feb 15, 2011)

I like it


----------



## Amrun (Feb 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, thanks. I'll put them in my sig since I'm asking for so many names.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 15, 2011)

They look fucking awesome.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 15, 2011)

Pretty spot on job considering you couldn't so shadowy reflecting with specks of gray.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 15, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Homestuck, the tick tock one is your best yet!!    Mind=Blown

Thats going in my sig since I did survive the game.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 15, 2011)

Jove is sending in the request.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 15, 2011)

Tic Tock won ?

Now it's a matter of time.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, hopefully.  Someone higher than Jove could veto it. :/


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 16, 2011)

Hopefully not

We've been waiting for 2 weeks now I think.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Omg, Homestuck, please don't shit yourself...


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 16, 2011)

At least not without videotaping.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 16, 2011)

It's not meant to be .


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2011)

Sweet job on the title homestuck


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 17, 2011)

Titles do indeed look sick.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 18, 2011)

Bumping for the sake of not being forgotten about.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks.

No word yet.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 19, 2011)

I wonder why they're taking so long.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 19, 2011)

Because they're bitches and whores.

I'll shoot Jove a pm right now.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 19, 2011)

.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 19, 2011)

Jove said it's still a go as far as she knows. We're just waiting for an admin to get off their butts and do it.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn eeeeeeeet.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2011)

lol lazy ass mods


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2011)

Now to keep wining games


----------



## Synn (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the user title


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 20, 2011)

I just realized how perfect this title is given the nature of my set


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 20, 2011)

My regular title and user title match up so well.

"Tick tock... this is the sound of your life running out."

"Torture Specialist"


----------



## Amrun (Feb 20, 2011)

THANK YOU, MODS AND ADMINS!!


----------



## Amrun (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so fucking jealous, though.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 20, 2011)

Just a second ago you were calling them all lazy bastards, Amrun.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2011)

i should have taken this title :/
damn :///////


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 20, 2011)

Probably the best one in awhile.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 21, 2011)

I sent in all 10 and they seem to have given it to all 10.


----------

